# First Journal, Master Kush/LemonSkunk/TrainWreck PICS!



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok, so I started germinating the seeds that I order from marijuan-seeds.nl. I ordered Lemon Skunk, Master Kush, Hash Spice, and got some Train Wreck Seeds from a friend. I started the LS and MK about a week before the TW and HS. HS has yet to crack but did sink in the cup of water. 

Anyways, I'm currently running a 400W MH for Veg but I will be switching to HPS to flower. Did the research I'm going to do the swicth, done. The light has a 4'' 165 CFM exhaust exiting the room through a filter. The Walmart DIY one with the pencil cups. I've yet to get another fan due to funds but that will be next. A 6'' 210 CFM that will draw air out from the ceiling through my 2nd filter. Intake coming from the bottom right is a 8'' 420CFM In-Line Booster.

I'm going to be using Fox Farm Nutrients, as well as Happy Frog Organic Soil.

The room is sealed using Panda Paper and lots of tape and staples. 

I germinated the MK and LS on June 12th. June 17 the were 1CM above soil. Since then the temps have been between 79-85 with the zipper of the room half down and will exceed 85 if I zip it up all the way. *Still waiting on the 2nd fan*.

Night Temps are between 70-78.

Still trying to get the humdity higher but it normally is between 27-45%.

Been watering almost every other day but only once the soil is dry. I did give 1/4 strength FF Big Grow 6-4-4 on the 20th when the MK and LS were 2''.

No nutrients have been given to the TW thus far.

Anyways anything of me babbling here are the pictures, sorry for any blurry ones.

Please feel for to critique or offer advice as much as possible as I know that I don't know everything but I do learn a lot. Comments appreciated! 



Also I have been watering and maintaing a pH of 6.0-6.5 for soil as well as the water.

The CFL's are were I just have the TW so it can get used to the MH.

Thanks!


----------



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

And the TW: 3rd picture obviously.


----------



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

Few more of just the babies.

1. TW
2. LS
3. LS
4. MK
5. MK
6. LS
7. MK
8. MK
9. TW
10. TW
11. LS
12. Light


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 25, 2010)

I dig your set up bro. Really neat use of a closet. lol Ok now for the fan issue. I'd seriously only recommend taking that intake fan you got, flip it around the other way and mount it to one of those ports on the top of your door. This may, and I'm thinking probably will, eliminate your need for another fan. If not double it up with another booster fan. You won't even need an intake for that room. You could probably use a oscilating fan in there though to help move the air around and to give your plants a slight breeze. That'll help them build strong stems to support the massive amounts of buds you're gonna be growing with the MH/HPS lights you're working with. 
I hope that helped bud and if you have any more questions feel free ask away.


----------



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

So if I flipped the bottom fan around, would I need to just cut another hole for some kind of intake? Otherwise it would just make negative pressure and no new air would enter right?


**EDIT**

Video will be up as soon as it's done uploading.


----------



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

Videos:


[youtube]64c11kCTkrA[/youtube]
[youtube]OQQtfB_zqws[/youtube]




The little blue thing in the second one is some bullshit humidifier from walmart...it states it was "Perfect for a small room or office..." but not a closet with hella air going in and out. Waste of 13 bucks.

Other than that any suggestions?


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 25, 2010)

The set up is beautiful bud. The only thing i'd change now (given that everything is good) is The exhaust fan should be high up on your door. The hot air rises so in essence your sucking the cooled air out of the bottom of your door for the time being. Can you hook it up to the other port on the top of your door??
The room looks solid other than that.  can't wait to see where this goes!!


----------



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

The bottom fan is my intake, unless I'm reading your post wrong it is how it should be right?


So this morning I wake up and everything is running except my MH light, it broke? So I go to my hydro store and ask them to check another bulb before I buy it and what happens? All of their 400W ballasts are bad! So after about an hour of using different ballasts with different bulbs, I run a bulb home and WA-LA! Works like a charm.


So overall the plants were only on CFL's for about 3 hours no biggie. Plants are looking good today green and perky.

Pics to come when noticeable change has happened in growth. =)


----------



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

Bump, anyone have an insight on changes to this set-up?

Grow in general?


----------



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

Few more pictures of today.

Got a Vic's humidifier, hopefully it helps.

1. Last chance for the seeds that won't germinate =(
2. TW
3. MK
4. Vic's Humidifier
5. LS


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> So if I flipped the bottom fan around, would I need to just cut another hole for some kind of intake? Otherwise it would just make negative pressure and no new air would enter right?
> 
> 
> **EDIT**
> ...


 
I am taking this to mean that you had the bottom fan (duct booster fan??) as exhaust and then you flipped it around for intake??



machnak said:


> The bottom fan is my intake, unless I'm reading your post wrong it is how it should be right?


I'm a little confused but here's the bottom line of what I'm trying to get at. The largest fan you have should be used as your exhaust for the closet. It's moving more air then the smaller one is and that what you want for exhaust. Obviously exhaust is way more important then intake. So from what I understood you had the smaller fan as exhaust and the bigger booster fan as intake right? That's what you want to flip around. You want the *420cfm fan as your exhaust on the TOP of your door*. And you could just leave a port open on the *BOTTOM for passive intake* or since your other fan, the 160 something cfm fan, is so much smaller you could probably go ahead put that in as an intake if you want to.

If you I'm just too high and easily confused and you have it set up properly, I apologize for wasting your time with this. LOL


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> Few more pictures of today.
> 
> Got a Vic's humidifier, hopefully it helps.
> 
> ...


 
The girls are looking good and healthy. 
Did you consider trying the wet paper towel now with the seeds that haven't germed? It seems to me that the paper towel method has a higher success rate over all.
Worth a shot before tossing the seeds I'd say.


----------



## machnak (Jun 26, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> I am taking this to mean that you had the bottom fan (duct booster fan??) as exhaust and then you flipped it around for intake??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I as well was high every time I read that and tried to decipher what you meant. Now that I'm sober I understand completely! I will make the switch of fans tonight or early tomorrow.

I had the seeds in water, then papertowel, then soil. Soil was my last ditch effort so hopefully I see some sprouts.


----------



## machnak (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh & don't apologize man, if anything I'm sorry for being so dumbfounded by the simple task or moving a fan haha. Thanks for all the help thus far.

+Rep


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> I as well was high every time I read that and tried to decipher what you meant. Now that I'm sober I understand completely! I will make the switch of fans tonight or early tomorrow.


Ha ha no worries bro it happens! lol Let me know how it goes.



machnak said:


> I had the seeds in water, then papertowel, then soil. Soil was my last ditch effort so hopefully I see some sprouts.


Gotcha!! Fingers crossed


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> Oh & don't apologize man, if anything I'm sorry for being so dumbfounded by the simple task or moving a fan haha. Thanks for all the help thus far.
> 
> +Rep


No worries bud! A couple months ago I knew nothing, that's not to say I know it all now. But now I know way more and if I don't know what I need to, I know where and how to get my answers. And I cretainly don't mind sharing the knowledge. If it wasn't for people sharing knowledge with me I'd still know nothing.


----------



## machnak (Jun 26, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> No worries bud! A couple months ago I knew nothing, that's not to say I know it all now. But now I know way more and if I don't know what I need to, I know where and how to get my answers. And I cretainly don't mind sharing the knowledge. If it wasn't for people sharing knowledge with me I'd still know nothing.


I feel the same way dude. 

Oh & my buddy just came to get tattooed, he lives in Cali, anyways he brought me 10 WW and 50 Mystery Seeds all from a dispensary. So I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 26, 2010)

That's sweet bud. Sounds like you're covered for a while!


----------



## machnak (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm stoked ha. From the mystery bag there is supposed to be Mango Kush & Haze along with AK48. But he said he was only sure on the two Mangos. So we'll see soon enough. Germinating starts tonight as soon as I get off work!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well make sure not to germ more then you're gonna grow. Don't wanna waste sweet strains like that. If you have too many, I know this guy in PA that'll take some off your hands, lol


----------



## machnak (Jun 26, 2010)

Ha PM me.

I don't plan on using nearly any of them too soon. I count 3 plants now that already, I'll have to add 2 WW and 1 Mystery, so 6 plants should be ok?

And that's before not knowing sex. So fingers crossed for my babies to be ladies.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 26, 2010)

yeah as long as theres good light coverage your room should be fine with 6 plants. How'd the fan swap go?


----------



## machnak (Jun 27, 2010)

Haven't had a chance to yet, I'm actually thinking of getting another 6'' rather than 4'' for my second exhaust. It's 475 CFM, so that would be a total of 420IN/640UT in CFM.

Or should I still swap the fans? Mainly I'm concerned about smell. Would using a passive intake control the smell more? My fans would have to be on 24/7 as well for that to work correct?

I started germinating 2 of the Mystery seeds and 2 of the White Widow. I'm really hoping one of the mystery seeds in a Mango Kush.

Here is a few pics of my babies.


1. TW
2. LS
3. All of em.
4. MK


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 27, 2010)

You don't want that much intake. It's not enough negative pressure. You're like I was and looking for the easy way out cause you already did the work and mounted that fan twice right? But the thing is you want it done correctly. The most I'd use for the intake, if you feel you must use one (because as I said *you don't need one*) is the 160+ cfm fan. What would be better for you to do is to use the *160+ and the 420 cfm fans* *BOTH as exhaust and a passive inake*. The only reason before I said to use an intake is because it was such a big difference (160 - 420). Seriously man just trust me on this, do it the way I said to and you're room will work out nicely.
As far as smell goes best thing you could do is set your room uo the way I said, and attach a carbon scrubber to your exhaust fan. They're really easy to make yourself. I'll try to find an article or video for you but that's the only thing that's gonna take the smell out. 


The seedlings are looking nice and healthy.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey man you can either make a carbon scrubber like this:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/63004-my-3-carbon-filter.html


or as I'd recommend like this:

[video=youtube;JzkZgQkrT40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzkZgQkrT40[/video]

The cylinder type I feel would be more effective, and since it has more carbon in it, it should last longer and if you make it to the same size as your exhaust fan it should have a nice sealed fit. Don't forget that if you do make one of these you have to make it removeable because the carbon needs to be re-activated or eventually swapped out to keep it working.


----------



## machnak (Jun 27, 2010)

Alright, you pinned the tail on the donkey ha.

I'm off at 4 today and when I get home I'll make the switch. Video will come to follow afterwards. I'm going to make the switch temporary as far as the second I do it just to record temps. If the temps are ok then I'll make everything perfect.

Again, thanks for all the help as well as the critique. Now I can't wait to get home.


But just one question, well actually two.

A. Will having a passive intake control smell leaking out the bottom hole? Or should I always have 1 exhaust fan running to stop that from happening.

B. Will the filters I made work or should I make new ones?


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 27, 2010)

You're gonna always keep your exhaust fan on. Not only for odor control but for the general well being of your grow area, it'll keep the air flowing in there, recycling the old for new. And of course if you make a carbon filter it'll be constantly pushing the smelly air through the filter. 
Which leads me to your next question. No i don't think the filters you made are gonna do the trick. You need smething in there to actively scrub out the smell from the air. The carbon scrubber should only cost you about $10-$15 to make and will be a fun project for you to do. A carbon scrubber combined with something like ona gel and you should be good for a few plants. If you end up with 6 plants flowering at once you might wanna double up the fan/carbon filter set up and get a BIG tub of Ona gel

By the way it just occured to me i never mentioned that you have to put the carbon filter on the outside of the exhaust fan. so all the smelly air is being sucked out of the closet through the exhaust and then through the filter. and the passive intake should just be an open hole in the bottom of your door, maybe two. Not to insult you just to be extra clear! lol
Any questions?


----------



## machnak (Jun 27, 2010)

Nope it's all clear. Alright so here is what I did, I took the 8'' intake I was using and set it up for the exhaust like you said. I got a 8 to 6 converter then a 6-4 converter to connect to my 8'' fan to the 4'' ducting, barely pushed air out at all. So I went and picked up a better 6'' and hooked that up. MUCH Better air flow. I also took the filters off completely, no need for them now. I will make others once I start flowering and change my fans so I blow through the filter suck from the room.

My temp averages at 79-83 now. Since the ventilation has been changed anyways so hopefully that stays.

Just one more question for now. I live in a 2BR apartment and my 2nd BR is where the closet is that I'm using. If I kept the door shut of that room how bad would the smell be if I made sure it was sealed, my windows are sealed as well. I'm sure my house would stink a little but would it travel outside?

Oh & PM me so I can get some info from you.

Here is a video of all the changes I made:

[youtube]w1FI-ywd2cU[/youtube]


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey man that looks solid!! If the temps don't go down a little bit hook the other 8" up as a second exhaust instead of intake that'll be better for the heat then using it as an intake. 
As far as smell goes I only know this stuff second hand cause I haven't flowered yet either so I'm not sure, but if you make a carbon scrubber and get some Ona you'll be fine I'm thinking.


----------



## machnak (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks man, pics soon.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 27, 2010)

Cool bro. If I don't make it tonight I'll definitely chek em out tomorrow!


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Quick couple of pictures from today. =)


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

Cant view any of them bud??


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Check em now, shit was fucked up.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

all better!

The girls are looking sexy bro!! 3rd set of leaves already looking big. Doing really well. Keep it up.


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks man! Another couple months I'll be a happy. =)


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

You can be happy now they look good. 
The key to being successful is to make sure it's fun. Make it as much a learning experience as you can and don't let yourself get stressed out. This is your hobby. Your leisure activity. Allow it to be fun. 

That's probably better advice then any other I can give you.


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh trust me, I'm a sponge when it comes to knowledge and I love growing. They are looking how they are because things I do to and for them. They love me and I love them haha.

It's like that for everyone I hope.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

Some people on here seem to lose that important part of it after a while I guess. Not me!! lol


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely not me either. I put too much time and hard work not to be able to enjoy the fruit of my labor once it comes. & it's all for me. =)


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

hell yeah man. I'll share like a 1/2 oz if that of it the rest is all mine. lol


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Hahahahaha, damn right.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

and i CAN NOT wait man!!


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Waits always worth it hahahaha, man I gotta go get high now =)


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

Enjoy brother!! I'm not far behind you. Just don't feel like rolling yet. lol


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, I must say I feel ten million times better right now.

RIU mayne!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

ha ha me too I got over my lazyness almost immediately and rolled. lol


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Good shit, much better now I'm sure.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely. Just some mids now but they do the trick. 
My brother gave me a dutch of headband the other day. That shit was pretty nice. Wish i could get my hands on some more of that.


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Man, cat piss was going around a few weeks ago here and it's gone now. I want some of that!

Makes me want to grow it. Know anything on the strain?


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

ha ha no, never heard of that one. It's weird the strains that go around or the supposed strains as I'm sure it is sometimes. Not to say that cat piss isn't a real strain. But I've had shit called "The sleeper" or "sprite" shit like that I just think the guy I bought if from made up. I got a guy who has "Juicy Fruit" now. That could go either way I guess. But I never heard of that before either.


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

No it's a real strain I know that. It's in the Big Bud Bible. Or the Bud Bible Not sure which one.

Anyways, shit reeks of piss and vomit.


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Got me so ripped though brotha, I want this strain. 

Man, a lot of views for it only being you and I exchanging b/s and info hahaha, thanks dude.

If anyone can chime in on where I can get cat piss seeds or how my grow is coming along, set-up, etc. that would be awesome. Pics in two hours when I'm home.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

ha yeah I noticed it was just you and me. Where the hell is everyone?? We're not that boring are we?


----------



## Anjinsan (Jun 28, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> ha ha no, never heard of that one. It's weird the strains that go around or the supposed strains as I'm sure it is sometimes. Not to say that cat piss isn't a real strain. But I've had shit called "The sleeper" or "sprite" shit like that I just think the guy I bought if from made up. I got a guy who has "Juicy Fruit" now. That could go either way I guess. But I never heard of that before either.


I had juicy fruit before...loved it. Tasted just like the original wrigley's chewing gum flavor.


----------



## machnak (Jun 28, 2010)

Boring or not, I'm pretty stoned and happy. Had to roll another, just trying to get off work already to get home and check on my babies. 

Oh here is some guys talking about it. Kind of old but I commented it trying to find where to get cat piss. I laugh every time I say cat piss hahahahaha.


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/239727-cat-piss-smell.html


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

Good news this morning! My babies look wonderful as I woke up just before their lights came on. So I had a few minutes before I did my daily pH Check, Moisture, Hum, Temp, and plants themselves so I looked at my seeds germinating and WA-LA! All of them had cracked and have a taproot about 3mm long. So I planted them all into soil and put them under CFL's in party cups using an upside run-off water catcher to cover them for humidity. I'm out of bags and saran wrap

The seeds are two White Widow (WW1 & WW2) and the other three are from a mystery bag (MY1 & MY2 & MY3)

So we'll see how long it takes for them to poke their heads out of the ground. =)

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 29, 2010)

Anjinsan said:


> I had juicy fruit before...loved it. Tasted just like the original wrigley's chewing gum flavor.


 
hmm in that case i may have to procure me a bit of that.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 29, 2010)

machnak said:


> Good news this morning! My babies look wonderful as I woke up just before their lights came on. So I had a few minutes before I did my daily pH Check, Moisture, Hum, Temp, and plants themselves so I looked at my seeds germinating and WA-LA! All of them had cracked and have a taproot about 3mm long. So I planted them all into soil and put them under CFL's in party cups using an upside run-off water catcher to cover them for humidity. I'm out of bags and saran wrap
> 
> The seeds are two White Widow (WW1 & WW2) and the other three are from a mystery bag (MY1 & MY2 & MY3)
> 
> ...


Hey man good deal! Hope they all pop up for ya. 
That humidity dome won't last you very long if it's even doing the job at all ya know. Run to the dollar store and pick up some ziplocks that way you're sure each cup is staying humid so those lil babies can take root.  
You're obviously doing a good job man those seedlings are looking splendid. Almost time for a transplant on the 2 bigger one's I'd say. 
And let's face it you can't give them enough room so the bigger the pot the better.


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

5 Gals are full of soil waiting for me fill them with their new tenants. Doing so tonight. =)

Yea I really didn't want to have to use the water tray but like I said I'm out of paper bags. But I have hella bags at work that will be going home tonight with me.

Update tonight when I get home.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome man. You're a step or 2 ahead of me.


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice man. I love growing more and more everyday.


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

Still nobody else in here. Crazy.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well there was that other guy who said one thing before. lol


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh with the Juicy hahaha I know but still! Oh well, maybe when 12/12 comes I'll get more people. =)


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 29, 2010)

eh they'll chime in. You're doing good. People aren't gonna let that go unnoticed for long.


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

Can only hope. =)


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

420 Views, oh yea.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 29, 2010)

ha ha congrats!


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Mac! Checking out your journal. Things are looking good. I'm curious. Are you planning to clone your plants and keep mothers or are you just going to go from seed to finish?


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

No I plan on cloning just not sure which I'd like to use.

My idea is to Clone, Veg, Clone, Flower Etc.

Just so I have an endless supply ha.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jun 29, 2010)

Cool. Well here's a heads up on a few things I didnt think about until I got to the bridge, which required some improvising. When cloning, you can put a rooted clone into flowering cycle much earlier than when you would a plant that you were just going to finish from seed. However you need to make sure you have a place to keep your "mothers" while you are flowering your clone to see what sex it is. 

Space. While I was waiting for my clones to show their sex, I kept the donor plants on 24/0 lighting. The growth soon got more than my space allowed. With 4 plants in veg, I used a 3ft x 3ft x 3ft space. With my lights in there it soon became VERY crowded. I wouldnt try growing more than 4 at a time. You might get lucky and have 4 girls. You will be starved for space if you try to flower and veg at the same time. I'm sure some of your plants will show sex before the others do. If it turns out that any of them arent female, wait a week or two before starting another seed. Even if you have only one mother, she will give you MORE than enough clones to keep your supply going.

Staggering. If you take your cuttings/clones every 3-4 weeks you will be able to flower continuously in the one closet space. And you will be harvesting roughly once a month, every month. If you get the stagger cycle just right you will find that the height of your light will be just about right for the first crop without having to adjust it for the second. Of course the stagger will vary depending on whether you rotate differnt strains or the same strain. Sativas get much taller whilst indicas (which looks like mostly what you have) stay shorter.

Hoefully you can time things so that you can keep your mothers and flowering ladies going in a nice rotation that yeilds a pound or so every month.


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

That's what I'm hoping for. =) I will have a grow tent or something I make just for vegging my freshly cut clones until they are at a size I'd want them to be before I moved them into flower.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jun 29, 2010)

The clones dont take long. No need to let them grow to a size. As soon as they go to 12/12 they grow from tiny little cuttings into massive plants. I would say about 3 times the grow rate as when in veg cycle. Its really really fast. Litterally 2-3 inches or more a day!

And I almost forgot. This something I didnt do at first, but should have. When you top your plants for the first time, dont throw away the part you cut off (like I foolishly did). Put that in some rooting hormone and root it. If all goes well, by the time that first clone shows its sex, you will have half a dozen or more mature and rooted clones ready to flower. Then its just a matter of time before you are harvesting the first crop.

Trust me...no need to grow your clones. Once they root, stick them in a nice big pot and flower them.  I got more growth in 2 weeks of flowering than I did in 5 weeks of veg.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jun 29, 2010)

machnak said:


> That's what I'm hoping for. =) I will have a grow tent or something I make just for vegging my freshly cut clones until they are at a size I'd want them to be before I moved them into flower.


It's not the clones you have to worry about, its the mother plants. They will get quite big and bushy. Which is what you want, so they give you lots of nice clones. But they will take up space. And they need light. a fair amount of light. Flouros are ideal as very little heat, so no need to vent etc. Just a good air exchange perodically and space to grow thick and tall to give you clones.

This is just one mother plant.

Two plants like that would be about the max for the space, more than that and you are gonna get too crowded.


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds good man, I'll definitely do it the right way and plan ahead.


Mother looks good!


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jun 30, 2010)

machnak said:


> Sounds good man, I'll definitely do it the right way and plan ahead.
> 
> 
> Mother looks good!


Thanks

Yeah, planning ahead is key I think. I tried to account for everything, but since it is my first ever grow, I was sure to miss out on some things. You dont know what you dont know...right? If I did it over again, I would have made a bigger space to hold my mother plants with a small shelf underneath or a side space for propagating my clones. My 3x3x3 space is very very crowded when there are 2 or more mother plants in there. The lights take up half of the height as well. So I think of I did it again I would try to do at least a 4x4x4, but 6x6x6 would be ideal in my opinion.

Anyway good luck with the grow. Things are looking good, I'm anxious to see how many ladies you get.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

See man I told you it wouldn't bee long before someone chimed in. LOL
Flywithme, good info man. Planning is pretty much the key to succeeding in anything in life including horticulture.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jun 30, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> See man I told you it wouldn't bee long before someone chimed in. LOL
> Flywithme, good info man. Planning is pretty much the key to succeeding in anything in life including horticulture.


If you fail to plan...then you plan to fail.


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

FlyWithMe said:


> If you fail to plan...then you plan to fail.



Very nicely said.


Thanks Mk ha, you were right! I was really tired when I got home last night & I FORGOT TO BRING BAGS HOME! FML!

Anyways, pictures will come tonight for certain the babies are looking so good and no early signs of the seedlings sprouting yet. I need those bags damnit. =)


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn that sucks bro. Yeah you'd probably do better if you had them. Let us know how they're doing tonight.


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

I will for sure. I don't know how I forgot them honestly. Nor do I even remember driving home. I was completely sober just so exhausted. Auto-pilot the whole way home hahaha.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah man i know the feeling. Just so long as you stay awake! 
I'll be back later bro.


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

OH! But I did cut a loaf of bread bag, clean it and used that. So hopefully some sprouts when I get home tonight.

Along with something magically happening to my Tarp-Up zipper to cause it to tear slightly. Nothing some duct tape didn't fix.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jun 30, 2010)

machnak said:


> OH! But I did cut a loaf of bread bag, clean it and used that. So hopefully some sprouts when I get home tonight.
> 
> Along with something magically happening to my Tarp-Up zipper to cause it to tear slightly. Nothing some duct tape didn't fix.


Whatever works! This might be hard to picture...but once the seed pops through the soil, carefully place bag...any bag, even a grocery bag will work, over the seedling. Then gently blow into the bag filling it with carbon dioxide. Twist the bag a few times, tuck the excess underneath the cup or whatever you are using. That will keep it air tight...although you will slowly lose air out of the bag. The seedlings love it and will shoot up so quickly. Breath into the bags once every 6 hours or so (whenever is convenient or when they have deflated), and in a day or two the seedlings will be strong enough to be on their own.

Sounds as bit ghetto I know, but sometimes simple is best.


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

FlyWithMe said:


> Whatever works! This might be hard to picture...but once the seed pops through the soil, carefully place bag...any bag, even a grocery bag will work, over the seedling. Then gently blow into the bag filling it with carbon dioxide. Twist the bag a few times, tuck the excess underneath the cup or whatever you are using. That will keep it air tight...although you will slowly lose air out of the bag. The seedlings love it and will shoot up so quickly. Breath into the bags once every 6 hours or so (whenever is convenient or when they have deflated), and in a day or two the seedlings will be strong enough to be on their own.
> 
> Sounds as bit ghetto I know, but sometimes simple is best.


Hell no man not ghetto, I'm all for it! Whatever works! I'll have the bags tonight but I'll use them and use your advice.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

hmm that's a cool idea. Sounds like it would do 'em some good. I never thought of that myself but the thoery is sound. lol


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I could do it to three out of five and them and let you know the results.

=)


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah man do that. That'll be a cool experiment.


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

Starts when I get home @ midnight.


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

So here's what I'll do.

Three of them will have bags over and I will fill them periodically through the day as often as they need more of my C02.

Two will have just bags on them with no air to be given other than lifting the bag to re-mist.

All will continually be misted. I'll measure growth in CM. =)

Oh & this will only work if when I get home they haven't already poked their heads through the top soil. Either way I'll be happy.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

sweet, I'll be up im sure.


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I'll let you know.

Picture update tonight as well, maybe with a video.

My babies have gotten more nodes and it seems the Lemon Skunk has caught up to the Master Kush in height. I just want to be home now!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

I know the feeling man. My plants are at my brothers place cause I'm pretty sure the landlord saw them so I only get to see them once a day when I go over there to check up on 'em. Which really sucks for me cause I'd like to be in and out of there all friggin night. lol


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

Hahaha, trust me I'd watch them grow start to finish if I could. Sleep next to em too haha.

Another hour and a half about then I'll be home to update.

I'm also going to transplant tonight since I didn't get to last night.

See ya soon if you're on bud if not check it out in the AM.


----------



## machnak (Jul 1, 2010)

Alright finally got home and took care of some business. My WW1 has broken the surface but no signs of the other 4 seedlings yet.

Transplanting went really well until I went to transplant the Train Wreck. The soil collapsed when I went to move it and I quickly covered all the roots into the new soil. Should I be worried about this at all? They all receieved 1 1/2 cup water with no nutrients. I had been giving them 1/2 cup about every two to three days.

I also put up a temporary piece of panda paper to block the seedlings off from my MH.

Here is some pictures of my babies in their new home, let me know what you all think!

Also, I know I'm just being a debbie downer but my MK plant looks droopy after the transplant. I'll keep an eye of MK and TW closer to monitor how they do.

pH of soil of all 3 is 6.5


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> So here's what I'll do.
> 
> Three of them will have bags over and I will fill them periodically through the day as often as they need more of my C02.
> 
> ...


As long as the soil is moist (not soaking wet, but like a nice moist cake ), there is no need to do anything. If you must mist....to clear your conscience....lightly spray the inside of the bag. I learned the hard way, not to let water sit on the leaves of the young seedlings. 









They dont need the water, cant really drink it properly through the immature leaves, and in a worst case scenario will stop "breathing" and die. But in all honesty, once you cover them, the humidity inside will be just right for them to respire.

When they are young eg until they get their first real set of fan leaves, the motto should be, "Less is best!"

Its hard to fight the urge to interact with them, like a new parent, but as long as the temp is warm (room temp is fine, if you are comfy, they arer comfy), the soil is moist, and the light isnt to harsh, they will do great all by themselves.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> Alright finally got home and took care of some business. My WW1 has broken the surface but no signs of the other 4 seedlings yet.
> 
> Transplanting went really well until I went to transplant the Train Wreck. The soil collapsed when I went to move it and I quickly covered all the roots into the new soil. Should I be worried about this at all? They all receieved 1 1/2 cup water with no nutrients. I had been giving them 1/2 cup about every two to three days.
> 
> ...


View attachment 1020695

Unless your soil is drying out really fast, thats a bit too much water. I suspect thats why some of them are drooping. Too much water. Also, that much water is inviting mold. Let the top of the soil dry a bit before you water. And remember even if the soil at the top is dry due to the light and air flow, the soil underneath will still have moisture in it. You will know when they need water. They will be a "little sleepy". Usually after about 30-45 minutes of watering they will perk up.

I don't know which of your plants are which but the one in the second picture(Lemon Skunk I think the label says), looks awesome. Nice short distance between the nodes, fat leaves, no stretching. She is off to a really good start. I'm a little jealous!

You could probably start that one on 1/4 strength nutrients now. I recommend mixing up a 1 gallon container at 1/4 strength. Give 1 plant about a quarter cup full (no more) of the new nutrients mix at the next watering cycle. Keep the solution in a cupboard somewhere at room temp. If she responds well, then you can start giving the the same to the other plants when they are ready. After a week on that mix, go up to 1/2 strength, then in week 3 full strength. Obviously increase the amount from 1/4 cup of the mix as needed.

Because you have different strains, the nutrient requirements might be slightly different for each strain. Also if your plants really take off, you may find that you need to go to full strength before week 3. Just keep an eye on them and they will tell you what they need.

I suspect the first sign will be a slight yellowing of the leaves as they use up all the nitrogen. I'm not sure which Fox Farm nutrients you are using, but the liquid version come in parts or stages, and the first part is rich is nitrogen. Thats all they will need well into their 5th and 6th weeks.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 1, 2010)

I need not say anything. Fly with me beat me to it all!! lol Listen to him. 
Good advice fly!


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 1, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> I need not say anything. Fly with me beat me to it all!! lol Listen to him.
> Good advice fly!


Cheers mk.

I am really jealous of that lemon skunk. Alot of plants dont look that good so early on. If that turns out to be female I bet that would be a great mother plant, and I can only imagine what the smoke would be like.


----------



## machnak (Jul 1, 2010)

FlyWithMe said:


> Cheers mk.
> 
> I am really jealous of that lemon skunk. Alot of plants dont look that good so early on. If that turns out to be female I bet that would be a great mother plant, and I can only imagine what the smoke would be like.



Thanks a lot Fly & MK! I've pretty much been doing everything you said Fly, other than the watering. I only gave them 1 1/2 cup because I transplanted them just to help not stress them out, they went from party cups to 5 gal so I figured the water wouldn't be overkill. The 1/2 was perfect for them, in the three days they got damp, dry, dry dry. If that makes sense haha.

Anyways I'll take a few more pictures shortly.

Thanks again guys!

-Mach


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> Thanks a lot Fly & MK! I've pretty much been doing everything you said Fly, other than the watering. I only gave them 1 1/2 cup because I transplanted them just to help not stress them out, they went from party cups to 5 gal so I figured the water wouldn't be overkill. The 1/2 was perfect for them, in the three days they got damp, dry, dry dry. If that makes sense haha.
> 
> Anyways I'll take a few more pictures shortly.
> 
> ...


Good stuff.

Just for added measure, I'll throw my 2 cents in once again. This time about transplanting. When you transplant, fill the new container about 3/4 with soil. Then tap the container on the sides, or lift it and tap the bottom on the ground or counter, wherever you are working. This will settle the soil and gid rid of any air pockets. Dont press the soil or pack it down. That will make it too dense and the roots will have to work hard to grow through the soil. After you have patted the container and settled the soil, top it up with more soil until its about 3/4 full again.
Now add your water/nutrient mix. Pour slowly and evenly across all of the top until you start to see the run off out of the botton of the container. Pour slowly so that you dont get alot of wasted water gushing out. 

Now make a hole in the soil just a little bit larger than the container you are transplanting from. This will ensure the roots go into the new pot with no damage. Carefully place the plant the soil in the hole and gently press it down to ensure the roots have good contact with the new soil underneath. Now fill in the sides around the plant with the remaining soil around the hole you made. Press gently, again to make sure the roots on the sides have good contact with the new soil. If you used the right amount of soil, and made the hole big enough and deep enough, you will find there isnt enough soil to cover the soil from the original pot. This is what you want. Now take some more of your dry soil mix and fill in the sides and top. Cover the top with about 1/4 to 1/2 inch (depending on how big the plant is) of the dry soil. The goal here is to make sure that a portion of the stem that was previously above soil is now just below the soil. This will allow the stem/stalk to grow very strong and sturdy to support all the new growth. Gently pat down the soil around the soil. Not too hard. You want it to feel pretty much like what an angel-food cake would feel. If you have any clay pebbles or other similar stones, put a few on the top of the soil. This way when you water you wont be making puddles and craters on the top of the soil. 

Once you have done that add 1/4 cup or less of your nutrient mix to wet the dry soil on top. If you use superthrive, this is the time to use it. Just one drop is all you need to that last bit of water. If done correctly and at the the right times you shouldnt need to transplant more than 2 or 3 times in the entire lifespan of the plant. Any more than that is undue stress to the plant. One thing to note, its best to let the plant sit in a pot for a couple of days once the roots have made it to the bottom. This will give you a bigger root mass, and the extra days will let the plant devote some energy into new branch and nodal growth. If you transplant too soon, or in a pot thats too large, then the plant is using all its energy rooting deeper and deeper. From a party cup to a 5 gallon bucket was probably too big a leap. The key here is balance. A plant can survive and grow well in a 5 inch pot well into its 5th or 6th week. When you transplant, you want to see a mostly roots at the bottom. If you see only a few roots, then you could have waited a couple more days before transplanting. 
If you do it as I described above, you wont need to water again for about a week. From there about every 2 to 3 days during vegatative, and every 1 to 2 days during flower.

I hope that made sense, if not, let me know and I will try to explain a little better.

Of course you could just tell me to keep quiet too. LOL

EDIT
Maybe in future, for your initial transplant from seedlings, transplant to a 2 or 3 gallon before going to the 5 gallon. Also, if that plant turns out to be a male thats alot of wasted soil and nutrients if you went straight to a 5 gallon bucket. You should be able to stay in smaller pots long enough to get a clone rooted and sexed. Providing your plant isnt growing so big and fast that it becomes pot bound and starts to suffer, I imagine you could say in a medium sized pot at least until you get your first clones sexed. Then you can transplant your "mothers" to a bigger pot or bucket. Once you know you have a female to clone, let those clones get a really nice root mass in their small cubes or whatever you are using, that way you can go into a much larger pot straight away. You really dont want to be transplanting once you move a clone into flower as it will slow the growth at least for a few days. And the growth is much faster during flower, so going into a larger pot from a clone isnt the same as your initial transplants.


----------



## machnak (Jul 1, 2010)

I transplanted when majority of the roots were on the bottom of the party cup, I should of taken a picture of them. Anyways that all makes perfect sense. I'll use every bit of it when I transplant WW1, WW2, MYS1, MYS2, MYS3. =)

I also lifted the soil and tapped on the pot to get ride of airpockets. Then filled with a bit more after planted. So for the most part I did maybe 40% of what you said haha.

Quiet?! Fuck that! I love information, after all the more I know, the better the grow. =)


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> I transplanted when majority of the roots were on the bottom of the party cup, I should of taken a picture of them. Anyways that all makes perfect sense. I'll use every bit of it when I transplant WW1, WW2, MYS1, MYS2, MYS3. =)
> 
> I also lifted the soil and tapped on the pot to get ride of airpockets. Then filled with a bit more after planted. So for the most part I did maybe 40% of what you said haha.
> 
> Quiet?! Fuck that! I love information, after all the more I know, the better the grow. =)


Cool. Sometimes I worry that I butt in too much LOL

BTW I made a slight edit to the 3rd paragraph in the previous post, and added a bit at the bottom too.


----------



## machnak (Jul 1, 2010)

I understand completely. So for the WW's and the MYS' should I go straight to a 5, or a 3, because I'm positive they're feminized?

Or would it still be beneficial to go to the 3, then the 5?

Here is a few pics. Some ladies are poking their heads out. =)


----------



## machnak (Jul 1, 2010)

Last picture is Train Wreck.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> I understand completely. So for the WW's and the MYS' should I go straight to a 5, or a 3, because I'm positive they're feminized?
> 
> Or would it still be beneficial to go to the 3, then the 5?
> 
> ...


Because they are growing from seeds, I would go to a smaller pot still. The reason is they arent mature yet. And the smaller pot allows the plant to devote some of its energy to nodal growth. And you want lots of nodes and branches for cloning purposes. Especially if you know you have a female, you want to get as many clones as you can.
Now, take this bit with a grain of salt as I dont have any first hand knowledge, this is just what I have heard. I have heard that feminised seeds cause the plant to be harder to clone. If thats the case you may not have a great success rate and therefore will require more potential sites to take cuttings from. Having said that, I am very certain that pot size is definitely relative to how rapidily and how dense a plant grows. There are other factors of course such as genetics etc, but it doesnt hurt to transplant that one size smaller first. In addition the smaller size will cause the root system to very full as well. 

Maybe some in a smaller and one or two in a bigger? Then you can see which is better. Its the first grow and each strain will be slightly different. If you are going to grow any of these strains in the future, you will have a better idea what works best for a particular strain. I once read from an expert grower that it takes him on average 4 generations before he fully understands the nuances of a particular strain.

Part of the fun in the first grow is seeing what works well and not so well.


----------



## machnak (Jul 1, 2010)

Very true and good to know about the strains. Hence, I record everything as often as I can and put it into notebook. =) I'll use the MYS' to try this. So, One will go in a 5. Two will go to a 3 to 5. The white widows will go in a 3-5 as well.


Man I'm getting all antsy waiting to see the results haha.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> Very true and good to know about the strains. Hence, I record everything as often as I can and put it into notebook. =) I'll use the MYS' to try this. So, One will go in a 5. Two will go to a 3 to 5. The white widows will go in a 3-5 as well.
> 
> 
> Man I'm getting all antsy waiting to see the results haha.


Thats the hardest part...the waiting. Seems like forever since I put mine in flower, but is only been 3 weeks LOL

I'm anxious for you, I am curious to see which of your strains get the highest overall rating. Picking the strain maybe be one of the hardest decision a grower ever makes.


----------



## machnak (Jul 1, 2010)

FlyWithMe said:


> Thats the hardest part...the waiting. Seems like forever since I put mine in flower, but is only been 3 weeks LOL
> 
> I'm anxious for you, I am curious to see which of your strains get the highest overall rating. Picking the strain maybe be one of the hardest decision a grower ever makes.



Haha, I don't even want to start feeling your pain!!!!

And am I my friend. I someday wish to be able to say I've grown them all....someday. =)


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> Haha, I don't even want to start feeling your pain!!!!
> 
> And am I my friend. I someday wish to be able to say I've grown them all....someday. =)



I'd be happier to say I tested them all! HA!


----------



## machnak (Jul 1, 2010)

FlyWithMe said:


> I'd be happier to say I tested them all! HA!



All I'm saying is either way, I'm stoked. =)


----------



## machnak (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy to announce all 5 of the seedlings are above soil, hopefully by the morning all have cotyledons looking for light. =)


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 2, 2010)

Its always nice to see the little babies come through. I planted 2 more seeds the day before yesterday, and I got two seedlings that are really taking off. Now I need to decide whether to start a new journal for them. 

How are the seedlings that you put in the bags doing?


----------



## machnak (Jul 2, 2010)

Take a look for yourself. =)


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 2, 2010)

machnak said:


> Take a look for yourself. =)
> 
> View attachment 1022896View attachment 1022897View attachment 1022899View attachment 1022900View attachment 1022901View attachment 1022902View attachment 1022903View attachment 1022904View attachment 1022905View attachment 1022906


Nice. The MK and LS plants are looking SWEET!


----------



## machnak (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks man, I just hope they are ladies. =)


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 3, 2010)

hey man my internet was out for a couple days but I'm back now! lol and you're looking great man. They're gonna do awesome now with all that room for root growth! Great job.


----------



## machnak (Jul 3, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> hey man my internet was out for a couple days but I'm back now! lol and you're looking great man. They're gonna do awesome now with all that room for root growth! Great job.


Thanks mk! I actually took a shit load of pictures before their lights came on this morning but left for work and forgot my camera. Unfortunately I work til 2AM today, and it's 10:03AM now. FML. But I'll get my girl to send them to me so I can give a little update.

Everything seems to be going pretty smooth right now, a little too smooth haha.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 3, 2010)

machnak said:


> Thanks mk! I actually took a shit load of pictures before their lights came on this morning but left for work and forgot my camera. Unfortunately I work til 2AM today, and it's 10:03AM now. FML. But I'll get my girl to send them to me so I can give a little update.
> 
> Everything seems to be going pretty smooth right now, a little too smooth haha.


The hardest part is the waiting. And you are now at that waiting stage. Do what I do and spark the pipe and pass the time


----------



## machnak (Jul 3, 2010)

Trust me, I do.


----------



## machnak (Jul 3, 2010)

Couple pictures from this morning before the lights came on. All with flash on. I forget the seedlings, I'll update again once I'm home. They get a drink tonight with some nutrients. Anyone recommend me going 1/4 or 1/2 strength? I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with 1/2. Suggestions welcome, it will be FF Grow Big.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 3, 2010)

again looking good brother. I hear you on feeling like it's going too smooth. lol I had the same feeling all through vegging, lol. Now I get to experience the issues. You'll be fine though. You're doing things way more correctly then I did.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah it looks like they could use a little nitro. Slow and steady is the way to go. Remember, Its always ALOT easier to add more nutrients then try to reverse the effects of too much. You wouldnt give a newborn steak, would you? Start it off with a hamburger. LOL 

The new growth is coming in a bit "yellow". This is an indication that the nitrogen levels are getting low. Add your nutrients at the next feeding and see how they get on. They would probably be fine with 1/2 or probably even full, but no point going all in. They arent starving.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 4, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> again looking good brother. I hear you on feeling like it's going too smooth. lol I had the same feeling all through vegging, lol. Now I get to experience the issues. You'll be fine though. You're doing things way more correctly then I did.


Nothing serous I hope?


----------



## machnak (Jul 4, 2010)

Yea nutrients are coming tonight when I get home. I thought they had been looking a little yellower over the last 4 days. But I'll either give an update when I'm home or in the morning to see if the nutrients helped in the appearance any. =)

Thanks brotha's.


----------



## allen bud (Jul 4, 2010)

looking good bro, nice setup cant wait to see some buuuuuds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machnak (Jul 4, 2010)

allen bud said:


> looking good bro, nice setup cant wait to see some buuuuuds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks man, you and I both!

Little update, all my seedlings are above ground with cotyledons saying hello to the world....except one. It broke the soil surface but then kind of looks like the lights burned it or something (Light is nowhere close to be able to burn it it's CFL), growth has ceased. I gave MK, LS, & TW 1/2 Nutrients of Grow Big, even this morning they looked greener.

Anyways, I'll get some pictures tomorrow. I had to come into work early and I'll be getting drunk tonight =)

Happy Fourth fellas! I'll have a drink for everyone.


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking good mang, happy 4th!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 5, 2010)

hey man sorry i been mia, net issues. Just checking in on ya. HOpefully I'll be up and running again soon.


----------



## machnak (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys.

MK, I used to do a lot of networking so if you need help with anything concerning your connection let me know.

I'll update today once I'm home. The plants are looking beautiful minus the MYS1 seedling that didn't pull through.

-Mach


----------



## machnak (Jul 6, 2010)

Alright here's a little update. I would like as much criticism, positive or negative and all suggestions from anyone who views and Thanks again for all the help thus far. 

Measured the soil pH of all my babies, for the most part all the seedlings were at 6.5 and my LS,MK,&TW were at 6.0. I'll be watering next with a little higher of a pH to round it out to 6.5 plus their next watering will be with 3/4 strength nutrients. Also, I started giving them 1 CUP of water in the 5GAL pots, and 1/2 cup for the seedlings once they are close to bone dry. A little run off comes out of the 5GAL and quite a lot out of the party cups.

My temps have been between 70.5 being the lowest temp all day and 85.5 being the highest. My average temp is 82.2 which is perfect for my set-up I feel. Hopefully getting one more inline fan to replace the booster that I have will bring the temps down a tad bit more.

Ambient temp is always around 80.

My seedlings are doing fine except the back right one, the pictures in order are: Front - WW1 WW2 Back - MYS1 MYS2 MYS3. I had moved a piece of soil that was blocking its cotyledon from breaching the soil surface and it's been all down hill from there. Looks a little alive, but definitely almost gone. Any suggestions for MYS3?

As far as the MK, LS, and TW I think they are all doing just dandy. =) TW seems to be catching up to MK and LS now I just need the seedlings to catch up. 

20 Days from seed - MK & LS
12 Days from seed - TW
07 Days from seed - WW1, WW2, MYS 1,2,3.

Hope everyone has a good night or morning depending on where you are! I'm smoking the  for ya!

-Mach


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 6, 2010)

Everything is looking great. Ph is fine, temps are fine, but a little too much water for the seedlings. Cut that amount in half for another week or so. Remember the roots are very fragile, and prone to infection or rot with so much water. Besides, the seedlings are no where near being able to use that much water. I would say that the dryness (spelling?) is due to evaporation, so its best to water lower amounts more frequently if needed.

What are you gonna do if they are are females?  Think happy thoughts. LOL


----------



## machnak (Jul 6, 2010)

FlyWithMe said:


> Everythig is looking great. Ph is fine, temps are fine, but a little tto much water for the seedlings. Cut that amount in half for another week or so. Remember the roots are very fragile, and prone to infection or rot with so much water. Besides, the seedlings are no where near being able to use that much water. I would say that the drieness is due to evaporation, so its best to water lower amounts more frequently if needed.
> 
> What are you gonna do if they are are females?  Think happy thoughts. LOL


Be soooo stoked. =)

I'll water them less from now on, but they do dry quick. So just more waterings with less water.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah man looking good!! You should definitely back off the water for the seedlings. You could try the make it rain technique on your bigger plants if you're fond of feeding them lots of water and nutes. That's where you basically flush everytime you water but also feed nutes everytime. Well sort of you gotta read this to get it all...
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers.html
Some swear by it. I've personally never tried it. My set up doesn't allow for it but I think it could be a great idea...
Just a thought.


----------



## machnak (Jul 6, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> yeah man looking good!! You should definitely back off the water for the seedlings. You could try the make it rain technique on your bigger plants if you're fond of feeding them lots of water and nutes. That's where you basically flush everytime you water but also feed nutes everytime. Well sort of you gotta read this to get it all...
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers.html
> Some swear by it. I've personally never tried it. My set up doesn't allow for it but I think it could be a great idea...
> Just a thought.


Good information. I don't know if that's something I'd want to try, yet. Maybe on my next grow but for now I just want to see how I do with the "basics". 

Thanks MK. I'll update later on today, hopefully a few more people put in their 2 Cents for my grow.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 6, 2010)

No doubt brother. I don't blame you not wanting to experiment with the first one. Just an idear. 
Looking forward to the pics bro.


----------



## machnak (Jul 6, 2010)

I also got a new 4'' Inline-Fan to replace the 6'' booster. A lot cooler now, my pizza and bong rips now I'll post pictures up in 30 minutes or so.

I just want to know that I can do it as practical as possible if you will, but my next grow I'm definitely down. I would I had like 5 rooms for all different types of grows.


Eh, someday.


----------



## machnak (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is just a few quick pictures of a couple minutes ago.


Critique much appreciated.


----------



## machnak (Jul 6, 2010)

Edited to rotate the pictures, didn't know it would do all that haha, sorry!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah brother they're looking better everyday!!! You're doing really well, I have no doubts you'll be a happy man come harvest time. Awesome work bro!


----------



## machnak (Jul 6, 2010)

Only time will tell and I will be pretty ecstatic. I have 7 plants now, if they are all female....I'd be the happiest man alive.

I wish that MYS3 seedling would pull through but as days go on she looks worse and worse. Oh well.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 7, 2010)

can you take a couple pictures from different angles of just the sick one?


----------



## machnak (Jul 7, 2010)

I can when I get home tonight at midnight, I think tonight will be my deciding factor on if I'm gonna trash her or not depending on if she has shown any progress towards recovery.

I'm hoping the best though. =)


----------



## machnak (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha, bored at work buddy of mine thought it was pretty funny decided to post. =) Baboon smokin the .


----------



## machnak (Jul 8, 2010)

Alright so here they are finally got home from work.


Made a second intake hole made things a degree cooler. I had to reinforce my entire panda paper door and tarp zip up, all the pressure pulling air out of the room made it want to collapse...ok it wasn't that bad but just for safe measures. 

Fly, I took as many pictures as I thought was suiting, seems the stem got a little less green. Think I have to say goodbye to MYS3.

Let me know what you think guys! I think the new growth is still a tad too yellow so next watering I'm going to give them full strength nutrients.

Let me know what you all think! Thanks again RIU. 



Enjoi.

-Mach


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, she has seen her last days, I'm afraid. If there were any cotleydons left e.g something with some green, there would be a chance of recovery, but I cant see that one pulling through. Thats exactly what happened to one of my seedlings when I let water sit on the immature leafs. But I think you have more than enough survivors to keep you busy. I cant wait to see how you manage them all.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 8, 2010)

sorry aboout the one casualty but man the rest are looking good!!


----------



## machnak (Jul 8, 2010)

FlyWithMe said:


> Yeah, she has seen her last days, I'm afraid. If there were any cotleydons left e.g something with some green, there would be a chance of recovery, but I cant see that one pulling through. Thats exactly what happened to one of my seedlings when I let water sit on the immature leafs. But I think you have more than enough survivors to keep you busy. I cant wait to see how you manage them all.


With the best of care my friend. =)



mkmkli49 said:


> sorry aboout the one casualty but man the rest are looking good!!


Yea, gave her a proper burial this morning. Thanks! They're growing more and more everyday.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 8, 2010)

Good shit bro


----------



## machnak (Jul 8, 2010)

Another little update for ya. =)

My temp high is 81.1 and low 70.1. Humidity high is 49% and low 28%.

All of them have a soil pH of 6.5

View attachment 1034238View attachment 1034239View attachment 1034242View attachment 1034244View attachment 1034245View attachment 1034251View attachment 1034254View attachment 1034256View attachment 1034257View attachment 1034258View attachment 1034259View attachment 1034261
View attachment 1034263


----------



## machnak (Jul 8, 2010)

Uhhhhh, can anyone see those? How do I fix that?


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 9, 2010)

machnak said:


> Uhhhhh, can anyone see those? How do I fix that?


Go to advance edit, then select manage attachments, then delete the dubious ones. You can then re-insert them.


----------



## machnak (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks man! The pictures should be up now.


I'll get some more pics before I head into work.


----------



## machnak (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's a few more pictures from earlier this morning.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 9, 2010)

I gotta tell you bro you're doing probably the best out of all the people I've met on here. If you're not in sole posession of first place you are certainly sharing it. Way to go bro.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 10, 2010)

Everything is looking good. I wouldnt be surprised of all three of those larger plants are females. They look nice and short and dense. Good stuff.


----------



## machnak (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks MK, not sure if I'm really high or just cheesin from the compliment. Either way I needed the smile, thanks bro.

Fly, I'm right there with you man! Nothing I can do now but tell them sweet things, watch em grow, and wait to start flowering.

Another couple pictures to come soon. Another day at work, woo-hoo!

Anyways, I'm posting a lot of pictures, A. for RIU and B. so I can go back and check on progress...etc., etc.


----------



## machnak (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's a couple from before their lights came on this morning. Flash was used.



I'll take a few more tonight once I'm home...2AM...ergh. I'll also take a few more tomorrow in natural light so none of the yellow from the flash will show. They're all green. =)


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 10, 2010)

I seriously feel dumb saying this again but you are doing great man!


----------



## machnak (Jul 10, 2010)

Hahahah, it's all good man. I feel the same way about some of my posts on other journals...I can't seem to say looking good or something along the lines of that...makes me feel like a post whore, that's not it...I just like to be involved ha.

I should not take pictures for a week just so there would be some tremendous new growth for everyone to check out. 

One quick quesiton, on the MK and LS should I wait another week or so for more node development before I top them? I'm only going to top the MK and LS...possibly one of each of the WW and MYS but I wanna see how the MK and LS do with it first. Afterall I do have some catching up to do with the WW and MYS. =)

p.s. a little drunk sorry if I'm rambling. haha


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 10, 2010)

Count the nodes, except for the cotyledons. If you got 5 or 6 you're ready. Top them at the *2nd TRUE *node. Just above where the second set of leaves branches out. You should end up w/ 4 tops. Then if you want you can open those tops up and make a bush like I did.


----------



## machnak (Jul 10, 2010)

2nd set from the top (new growth) or from the bottom (cotyledons).

So count from the top down, new growth 1, 2, 3...or from the bottom up...cotyledons, 1, 2,....?

Like I said I've been drinikng a little. 

I've read all Uncle Ben's topping techniques and know them pretty well but I'm fucked up now brotha.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 10, 2010)

ha ha no worries. Second set from the bottom. The cotyledons don't count, then you got one set of leaves and then the second, right above where those branches branch out is where you wanna snip.


----------



## machnak (Jul 11, 2010)

Just to clarify:


----------



## machnak (Jul 11, 2010)

Whoops in the pic I messed up the nodes, 1st node below the labeled one, 2nd node being the labeled 1st, 3rd node being labeled 2nd. Right?


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 11, 2010)

Technically yeah you got it wrong but the way that plant grew you can go ahead and cut it where you marked to cut it. But make sure to wait until you have 6 true nodes. At least 5 if you're feeling antsy. That way the plant can handle the stress of being topped and recover more quickly. THat's what I did and a few day later I ended up with this:

[video=youtube;AX0wnpYHIEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX0wnpYHIEw[/video]

Which turned out like this 6 days later:

[video=youtube;et420fW3B7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et420fW3B7I[/video]

And then eventually this:



So now I recommend to everyone to follow the UB technique exactly!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> I gotta tell you bro you're doing probably the best out of all the people I've met on here. If you're not in sole posession of first place you are certainly sharing it. Way to go bro.


Hey bro, so I have definitely seen you around, on my grow, and the rest of the "group" up until today I never even realized you had a journal going. My Bad. Too much herb, lol.



machnak said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038301





machnak said:


> Whoops in the pic I messed up the nodes, 1st node below the labeled one, 2nd node being the labeled 1st, 3rd node being labeled 2nd. Right?


 Your ladies are looking real good, just out of curiosity, what is your reason for deciding to top, instead of doing LST?


----------



## machnak (Jul 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey bro, so I have definitely seen you around, on my grow, and the rest of the "group" up until today I never even realized you had a journal going. My Bad. Too much herb, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None really, I guess topping was just the easiest way out haha? Room really isn't an issue height ways I feel, even with the 400W I get 7 FT from bulb to floor. Minus the 5 Gal pot maybe down to 6'? Now that I think of it...fuck I may be a little cramped!

I read a lot about LST but just thought of it as "out of my league" in a sense for my first grow?

Got a little tipsy back there before leaving work, no I didn't drive ha , but here somes pictures as of 2:12AM my time. 

Let me know what you all think!



Too much herb! THAT EVEN POSSIBLE!?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2010)

Lookin good man, subscribed


----------



## machnak (Jul 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4386588]Lookin good man, subscribed [/QUOTE]

Thanks man!



Here's an update.

The LS is just about a foot, MK and TW are 9 1/2''. WW1 and WW2 are 2 1/2'' and the MYS1 & MYS2 are 2''.

Temps are the same, as well as pH...no issues there.

Last watering was nutrients full strength. Next watering tomorrrow with no nutes.

I was researching but it seems the lemon skunk grows tall and lanky eh? Scares me a little, I hope I get a vagina from her. 

Some pictures, always the best part right? Only getting better too!


----------



## machnak (Jul 12, 2010)

Some pics of some bud under a microscope & my dog too, she'll fuck shit up haha.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2010)

nice man, what nutrient line up are you using? how many watts are they under?


----------



## machnak (Jul 12, 2010)

400W MH now. I'll flower under HPS. My ballast has a switch so I can use MH & HPS.

Using FF nutrients, they are given grow big now. They'll be given Tiger Bloom & Big Bloom along with some Grandma's molasses. I'll also be using Cha-ching.


----------



## machnak (Jul 12, 2010)

Video as well, from the new iPhone. Not mine unfortunately.

[youtube]wUCTCCB-QL4[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2010)

cool vid, i subscribed to your channel


----------



## machnak (Jul 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4387725]cool vid, i subscribed to your channel [/QUOTE]

Awesome, thanks man.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey bud. My stealing the internet isn't going so well which is why I'm not able to post on here as often. Luckily there's internet here at the lake house so I was able to pop on and check things out. You're looking amazing still. The plants look as healthy as plants can be right now bud. You're doing a great job. And I love the pic of your pup. Really cute!


----------



## machnak (Jul 14, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Hey bud. My stealing the internet isn't going so well which is why I'm not able to post on here as often. Luckily there's internet here at the lake house so I was able to pop on and check things out. You're looking amazing still. The plants look as healthy as plants can be right now bud. You're doing a great job. And I love the pic of your pup. Really cute!



Hahaha, no good man! You gotta steal better! Glad the lake house has internet brotha! Thanks for all the compliments. I'll have an update soon.


----------



## machnak (Jul 14, 2010)

Bump to the top. Update tonight.


----------



## machnak (Jul 15, 2010)

Alright so I got a few pictures last night before they went to sleep and some this morning before they woke up.

Everything is going perfectly, temps are the same, humidity is good, etc. etc. 

As soon as the WW1/2 & MY1/2 get to about a foot I will be switching them all to flower.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 15, 2010)

Cant wait to see them flower


----------



## weedwizard79 (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome thread man, I'm hooked. Looks awesome, nice tight ship your running there. 

I've currently got some MK, germed today, and will watch yours develop as to keep a track of my progress.


----------



## machnak (Jul 15, 2010)

Got a question for you guys, if you were me...with three ready to flower, would you place the other 4 under 2 24' and 3 63W CFL's to veg until they are ready to go in with the 3 (MK,LS,TW), back in with the 400W to flower? Or would you let them all continue to veg until the 4, WW1/2 & MY1/2 were ready to be flowered then flower them all. I'm at my father in laws now, but kinda would like a little guidance for when I get home.


----------



## weedwizard79 (Jul 15, 2010)

machnak said:


> Got a question for you guys, if you were me...with three ready to flower, would you place the other 4 under 2 24' and 3 63W CFL's to veg until they are ready to go in with the 3 (MK,LS,TW), back in with the 400W to flower? Or would you let them all continue to veg until the 4, WW1/2 & MY1/2 were ready to be flowered then flower them all. I'm at my father in laws now, but kinda would like a little guidance for when I get home.


I guess a few things I would consider would be 

overall yeild(Option 1 would result in a slight reduction of yeild simply that the 3 already ready would be even bigger if option 2 was taken.). 
Size restraints of setup.(can you fit the plants under both conditions) 
Length of time till expected harvest(Option 1 gives, less smoke but expected harvest stays the same. Option 2 prolongs your harvest). 
Actual length of the harvest (would be extended if you went with option 1)

Hmm tis an interesting proposition.

How far off are the other 4?


----------



## machnak (Jul 16, 2010)

13 days behind. If the MK,LS,TW get to 2FT before the rest get to 1FT then I'll do the veg idea while flowering the 3. If the 4 WW1&2 MY1&2 get to a foot before the other 3 get to 2 then I'll flower all at once. 

Time to transplant them then. 

Any other suggestions guys...girls?

It's about to get exciting.


----------



## machnak (Jul 17, 2010)

Alright, so I made a little set-up to veg the WW1&2 along with the MYS1&2. I also transplanted them into 4 1/2 GAL Trash Cans...wanted to see if round pots compared to square pots make any real difference. We'll see.

I cut the MK, LS, & TW lights off five hours early to kind of kick-start the flowering...the slightest bit I know. But their lights go off at 9:00PM and come on at 9:00AM. Time to show me some va-j's j's. Fingers crossed!

Anyways, they get watered tomorrow with nutrients. Temps go no higher than 85.5 and average at 80.1 Humidity stays between 29% and 55%. I have the humidifier coming on when the lights go off.

Anyways, let me know any more suggestions, comments, compliments, etc. Even the haters if they're out there.

Here's some pictures.


----------



## machnak (Jul 17, 2010)

Nobody?  I can't wait to see some little white hairs out of my babies!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 17, 2010)

I cant wait either


----------



## machnak (Jul 18, 2010)

It's only been 2 days flowering, but I'm almost sure my MK is gonna be a lame ass dude. 


Either way, any males I will collect their pollen for future breeding.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 18, 2010)

damn dude, I can't believe I haven't checked out your grow!! Looks awesome, I'm here for the rest of the way


----------



## machnak (Jul 18, 2010)

bajafox said:


> damn dude, I can't believe I haven't checked out your grow!! Looks awesome, I'm here for the rest of the way


Thanks man! I'll have an update tonight or in the morning.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

machnak said:


> It's only been 2 days flowering, but I'm almost sure my MK is gonna be a lame ass dude.
> 
> 
> Either way, any males I will collect their pollen for future breeding.


thanks a good idea, get that pollen, and sprinkle some on your ladies


----------



## machnak (Jul 19, 2010)

Long night...

Will have an update soon.


----------



## machnak (Jul 19, 2010)

So I got home kinda later than I expected, but I watered them and as doing so the lights went out on me. So here are the few pictures I got. Seedlings are doing ok, but I know they miss the 400.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 20, 2010)

What lights are they under?


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

Agrosun Gold 400W.


The WW1/2 & My1/2 are under CFL's now...about 250W worth.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh i thought you were saying that cause you took the 400 out


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh no haha, I just took the seedlings out from the closet until they get big enough to flower.


The MK, LS, and TW are the 3 under the 400W now. Flowering.

My1/2 and WW1/2 are under the CFL's. Vegging.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

Coming along nicely


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

One day at a time. 

Thanks baja.

I'm thinking of buying like a 2'x2' Grow Tent with a 150W for vegging and my mothers. I just need cheap it cheap though. Anyone know of a good site for cheap tents? I should just make my own out of PVC and Panda Paper.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

The cheapest I've seen them is at greners.com 

My nearest hydrop shop gets pretty close to their prices with shipping so I just buy there now, I'd rather pay a few extra dollars and have it now than wait till it arrives.


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool, thanks I'm gonna order the DR60. 

or possibly one of these.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-REFLECTIVE-INTERIOR-GROW-TENT-CABINET-HYDROPONICS-G-/160457125663?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255bfd6f1f


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

I would read some reviews on those ebay tents, I've heard more cons than pros. Some guy vented that none of the parts fit correctly, I think it's hit or miss. With a DR60 or GL60, you won't have any worries. I love my GL60 but I would go with the DR60, I'm not a big fan of all the zippers on the GrowLab. The Dark Room is much simpler to use and setup, IMO


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

Yea I agree. I need to just spend a little more money and get the DR60.

Decision made.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

You won't regret it. With 150w in it you'll have no problem keeping the temps down either. 

I think I'm finally done with my tents, I'll post some pics up in a bit...need a quick smoke/beer break


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see it! Now I just need to do a tattoo before I order my tent so my fiance won't yell at me haha.


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually, what about this one? 

It's in the good deals section on this forum.

http://www.thelashop.com/catalog/Reflective-Interior-36x20x62-inch-Plant-Dark-Room-Grow-Tent-p-843.html


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

They're advertising it as a "Dark Room" grow tent but it's no Secret Jardin Dark Room... Looks like a knock off to me. If you can afford it, stick with a brand name, if not then give it a shot. You don't really need to spend too much on a veg room anyway


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

I went with the lashop one just to save some money. I hope I'm not disappointed. For the price and being a little bigger I'll take a risk for now. I'll give a non-biased opinion on it once I get it.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that, can't wait to check it out


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> So I got home kinda later than I expected, but I watered them and as doing so the lights went out on me. So here are the few pictures I got. Seedlings are doing ok, but I know they miss the 400.
> 
> View attachment 1054743View attachment 1054744View attachment 1054745View attachment 1054746View attachment 1054747View attachment 1054748View attachment 1054749View attachment 1054750View attachment 1054752View attachment 1054753


 yeah those are some nice looking ganja plants keep up the good work


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

cannabis420420 said:


> yeah those are some nice looking ganja plants keep up the good work


Thanks bud.

Oh and just some randoms of my bong. Before and after. Nothing to clean her but salt and alcohol 70%.


----------



## machnak (Jul 21, 2010)

Some more pictures from today. 

I did a little bending of them for mor light to the bottom.

A little yellowing of some lower leaves but doesn't look too bad. Someone let me if I'm wrong by not thinking much of it.


----------



## machnak (Jul 21, 2010)

[youtube]yVMtYTucdlQ[/youtube]


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 21, 2010)

*HOLY SHIT!!!!* Been a while since I've seen your babies! Fucking awesome bro!!! I'm really happy for you. You're doing everything right it seems. Love the new set up. Great job!


----------



## machnak (Jul 21, 2010)

[youtube]UHI809KF1NM[/youtube]


Thanks MK, I can't wait to see them flower! I hate my new set-up! It's such a pain in the ass. New tent should be here soon.


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

And a few pictures from a minute after lights came on this morning.

My tent will be here today as well. Fast shipping!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2010)

machnak said:


> Can't wait to see it! Now I just need to do a tattoo before I order my tent so my fiance won't yell at me haha.


 Tattoo artist hmmm. Good to know 



machnak said:


> And a few pictures from a minute after lights came on this morning.
> 
> My tent will be here today as well. Fast shipping!
> 
> View attachment 1058555View attachment 1058556View attachment 1058557View attachment 1058558View attachment 1058559View attachment 1058560View attachment 1058561


 Sweet I hope the tent works well for you. Your ladies are looking gorgeous! I am jealous, and I definitely think that after this harvest is out of the way I am going to switch to indoor for good.


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Tattoo artist hmmm. Good to know
> 
> 
> Sweet I hope the tent works well for you. Your ladies are looking gorgeous! I am jealous, and I definitely think that after this harvest is out of the way I am going to switch to indoor for good.


Thanks man, yea if you ever come to Vegas I'll hook you up with all the ink you want. 

I have never done an outdoor grow but I can safely say I never would in Vegas. Maybe back in VA where I'm from but even there I don't know.


----------



## machnak (Jul 23, 2010)

So, got the tent set-up and the babies fit perfectly.  Much better than under my table! I can also now keep a mother, hell yes. Time to make that bubble cloner now.

Here's some pictures of everything.




Those are the WW1&2 and MYS1&2 but from the looks of the mystery it's definitely a strong indica. Hopefully the mango. MMMmmm.

The MK, LS, and TW are asleep so no pictures of them until 9:30AM. & if you can tell I used a different camera the last fews updates...dead batteries on my good one. So I'll get some closeups of the pre-flowers.


----------



## machnak (Jul 23, 2010)

Another few shots after I watered them this morning.

No true signs of sex yet...


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice tent man, what are the dimensions?
The ladies will show sex, just gotta wait it out.


----------



## machnak (Jul 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4431404]Nice tent man, what are the dimensions?
The ladies will show sex, just gotta wait it out.[/QUOTE]

Dimensions are 32''X20"X60" it's the one from www.thelashop.com. Found it in the good deals thread on here. I have no complaints. 

I know patience is key. Today I noticed that a few of the lower leaves ripsaw edges are dead. Like paper and they fall off it touched.

pH of their water is 6.2 with no nutrients and 6.5 with. Their soil pH is 6.0.

I'm thinking it may have been from going full strength with they blooms nutrients right away? I'm gonna check out the problems page and see what I can come up with. If anyone has an idea of to what it could be please chime in.

My 3 seeds have cracked in open with their tap-roots showing. Planting them tomorrow.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 23, 2010)

What seeds did you germinate?


----------



## machnak (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry the tent is actually 36"X20X62". I was a little off.


The seeds are from a mystery bag. In that is Mango Kush, Mango Haze, and 3 other strains that I'm unaware of. 

Also started to make my bubble cloner.  Couple pictures of it's ghettofied self.


----------



## machnak (Jul 24, 2010)

Got another few pictures before I left for work.

Everything seems to be going perfectly other than a few questionable leaves. But I still think it's a little burn from going full strength on the bloom nutrients. 

I just need to web cups and neoprene inserts to get my cloner active along with a few drops of superthrive. Hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

Alright cut just a clone to kind of test my cloner. It's pH is about 5.60 and has Super Thrive B-1 RED in it. 

We'll see how it does!



It's only the home for tonight, tomorrow to the miraculous room of green


----------



## bajafox (Jul 25, 2010)

Great job man, it all looks great! All I can say is careful, don't work too fast because once you get everything dialed in and all the plants need are water, it gets boring as fuck, lol


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

Ha I know, I'm trying to avoid that. But the more things I can check the better I feel. Make water daily, pH, soil pH. Full plant checks etc.

Just waiting for buds.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 25, 2010)

everything looks good mane


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4437617]everything looks good mane [/QUOTE]
Thanks Sicc.

Here's a few pictures from just now. The clone is doing well and so are the germinating seeds.


Only problem I may have is those leaves in the pictures. Should I be worried about that yellowing? It was the first nodes leaves. But like I said I think it's from going full strength with the bloom nutrients. But please someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

Enjoi!
View attachment 1063241View attachment 1063242View attachment 1063246View attachment 1063247View attachment 1063248View attachment 1063249View attachment 1063251View attachment 1063253View attachment 1063256View attachment 1063259View attachment 1063261View attachment 1063264View attachment 1063267View attachment 1063270View attachment 1063273View attachment 1063276View attachment 1063279View attachment 1063281View attachment 1063284View attachment 1063287View attachment 1063291View attachment 1063292View attachment 1063293View attachment 1063295View attachment 1063296
-Mach


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Mac,

I havent forgotten you, just a bit busy. Things look good. I told you, you were gonna need some more space.  My whole place would be a garden if i could get away with it. Only one clone? I guess you have enough plants going you wont really need many. I have too many now, and am having to get rid of them. 

Anyway things look good. It shouldnt be long before you see some signs.


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, yea just one for now. Wanna make sure I have things dialed in on the cloner. 


I think the yellowing of the leaves in a N deficiency. Some of the stems are also a little purple so I'm going to give them a fresh dose of 3/4 strength nutrients. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> Haha, yea just one for now. Wanna make sure I have things dialed in on the cloner.
> 
> 
> I think the yellowing of the leaves in a N deficiency. Some of the stems are also a little purple so I'm going to give them a fresh dose of 3/4 strength nutrients. Hopefully it helps.


Are you using the same nutrient formula for all of your plants? Its not uncommon for different strains to show different reactions to a certain formula. As you see the various signs you may need to adjust the formula slightly for that strain. It can even be an issue for two plants of the same strain. 

Yellowing indicates low nitrogen like you said. The stems being purplish could indicate low phosphorus. Some of my plants have done that and other havent. Usually it will lessen after the next feed, but in some instances I've had to give a little extra phosphorus in my forumla. You know your plants best. Keep an eye on it. If it seems likes its getting worse, then maybe try a boost. If its close to the next feeding time, just see how how it does after a good feed.

One last thing, I noticed you had a dome on your cloner. Just FYI, I had 100% success with my cloner, on very hard to root cuttings. I gave them nothing but plain tap water with a Ph of 7.5 straight out of the tap. I kept them under a standard under the counter flouro 18/6. No spraying, no nothing. Just left them. Some rooted in less than a week. Most rooted in a week and a half. The last two fully rooted right at day 15. You might be surprised how easy it really is!


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Fly.

Yes same formula, it's the worst on the MK, but barely on the TW, and none of the LS. So I'm just going to adjust accordingly and see how the react. Watering should be tomorrow or the next day.

No problems with either of the Widows or the Mysteries.

The cloner I'm pretty sure is doing it's job perfectly. I lost the humidity dome, it wasn't doing much good haha.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 26, 2010)

Lookin nice brotha... keep 'em green 
Let me know when you start flowering them 

rep back!


----------



## machnak (Jul 26, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Lookin nice brotha... keep 'em green
> Let me know when you start flowering them
> 
> rep back!


Thanks bud. Flowering the WW and MY in about another 2 weeks or so. MK, LS, and TW are all flowering now, just waiting for them to show sex. 

Here's a few pictures from this morning.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 26, 2010)

They look healthy so i wouldn't worry about the yellowing unless it keeps up.


----------



## machnak (Jul 27, 2010)

Yea I didn't think too much of it, yet. Any progression towards a worse problem and I'll make sure it's handled. 

Pictures in the AM. I haven't seen my plants all day and their lights are off now so I can't look til the morning. It's a little sadening.


----------



## machnak (Jul 27, 2010)

I think my MK is a dude. FML. I'll get the pictures soon.


----------



## machnak (Jul 27, 2010)

Good news, & some bad. MK looks male but the picture with those vag hairs is my LS.  Still unsure on the TW.

Check it -


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 27, 2010)

sorry to hear about the male, you ever look into collecting pollen?


----------



## machnak (Jul 27, 2010)

Of course my friend. Only real reason I'm not sobbing over having males haha. Glad I have 1 female for sure so far.


----------



## machnak (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's some better pictures. 


Train Wreck - Not sure?
View attachment 1068121View attachment 1068122View attachment 1068123View attachment 1068127




Master Kush - Male? 
View attachment 1068128View attachment 1068129View attachment 1068130View attachment 1068131View attachment 1068132



Lemon Skunk - Female 
View attachment 1068133View attachment 1068134View attachment 1068135


----------



## machnak (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry the pictures got all fucked up.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

Damn they're green!


----------



## machnak (Jul 28, 2010)

Long as I keep em' dat way Ima' happy.


Little stoned. Pineapple express.

I went to a new dispensary yesterday, this place gets quite a few clones. The breeding game just got a little quicker.

Here's the clones they have:


AK 47


skunk


Sour D


KC JONES


Crystal


Ice


Grand Daddy Purps


Purple Urkle


Hindu Skunk


North Cal. White WIddow


Matanuska ThunderFuck


Chemdog


Chiesel


Jack Herrer


Hindu Purple Kush


OG Kush


Afgan Kush


Elninc


Northern Lights #5


Trainwreck


BIGBUD


DIABLO


----------



## machnak (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's some pictures after their waterings this morning.


----------



## machnak (Jul 28, 2010)

Train Wreck:


----------



## machnak (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## machnak (Jul 28, 2010)

Master Kush:


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

More good news! Train Wreck showed me Vag hairs this morning! So far 2 Females, 1 Male. I cut 2 clones from the MK again just to tune in my cloner and help a friend with his breeding needs.

I moved the WW1 and MY2 into my flower room, I felt it was their time.

Anyways, let me know what you think! From here on out every watering of no nutrient water will have molasses in it. Grandma's Molasses that is!

Enjoy!


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

Alright, so my bathroom wasn't cutting if as a place to keep my 5GAL bubble cloner...and there was no way it would fit in my grow tent, so I made a new one. It's the same only a smaller shoe box sized container.

I also realized my grow tent timer wasn't working so they've been on 24/0 for maybe 2-5 days. Got a new one and got them back on 18/6.

Looking foward to roots, pistils, and buds now. 

I'm also going to mother one of my seedlings, the biggest bushiest one.

Couple of pics in a few.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 29, 2010)

Vey nice work


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Vey nice work


Thank you very much, wouldn't be possible without RIU!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm jealous of that Master Kush, my friend sent me a pic of Master Jack (MK x Jack Herer), can't wait to see the harvest on this one


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

I wish we would get to! The Kush is a dude.  Good male breeding genetics though 

I'm gonna throw more kush seeds in the cup of water tonight. I have 3 more mystery bag seedlings, and 2 hash spice seeds going as well.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

Definitely take some pollen, I bet it would make a great parent, especially to one of my female Jacks (I hope!)


----------



## coopdevillan (Jul 30, 2010)

Looking good bro. Lemon Skunk is soooo dank. They look healthy and vibrant and thats all it's about. Good job.


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Definitely take some pollen, I bet it would make a great parent, especially to one of my female Jacks (I hope!)



Hell yea he would!




coopdevillan said:


> Looking good bro. Lemon Skunk is soooo dank. They look healthy and vibrant and thats all it's about. Good job.


Thanks man, I can't wait to see her bud. She already has my place stinking so good.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

Master Jack just sounds right


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Master Jack just sounds right



Mmmmmm, Master Jack, sounds dope.

Then cross that with the Lemon Widow. 

Jack Herer X Master Kush X Lemon Skunk X White Widow.

Yummy.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

Master Jack has been done already but I can't find seeds or clones, I'd love to grow it for myself though


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

Make our own.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 30, 2010)

Man oh Man really good grow you got going here!! They look great good luck!


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

blueberrykush1995 said:


> Man oh Man really good grow you got going here!! They look great good luck!


Thanks BBK.


So the tattoo I did took way longer than expected...so I finished after the lights went off...go figure right? So I'll have a an update tomorrow first thing 

I was so paranoid of lights leaks while I was tattooing that I taped up another door of Panda Paper, took it down when I finished, but a lot easier to do than get a bunch of Lady Gaga's if you know what I'm saying.

Have a good night dudes.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 31, 2010)

haha i might up they and get myself a tattoo


----------



## machnak (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I'll tattoo ya!


Just woke up, didn't plan on going out last night but my girl insisted. Update as soon as I get 2 AA batteries.


----------



## machnak (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, not really much to say everything is going perfectly. Unless one of you guys sees something wrong. 

I did get really paranoid about when to take males out so I did so and put him into my bathroom until I can collect pollen.

Clones are doing well, and so far 2 out of three seedlings have surfaced. Also I had two Hash Spice seeds germinating and they're almost ready for soil.

I'm probably going to give the WW2 and MY1 another week or so in the VEG tent until they go to flower. 

Here's picture of everything! 

Enjoi!
-Mach


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 31, 2010)

The plants are lookin good man, im getting ready to move my male out as well 
+REP!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 1, 2010)

SUBED...very clean setup mac, ill be tagging along this one for sure.


----------



## machnak (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks man, joining in at the perfect time!


----------



## deprave (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice man - Keep an eye on that lemon skunk she is a stretcher!


----------



## machnak (Aug 1, 2010)

I know! I've been waiting to move my lights higher so it'll happen soon. I'm going to get a little table or something to bring the others closer to the light.

She wakes me everything morning with her sweet sweet smell.


----------



## machnak (Aug 2, 2010)

Just watered the babies and ladies. Everyone got nutrients. 



Few pictures, some are starting to become bud porn.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Aug 2, 2010)

is the 8th pic on the second row lolipoped?

plants look great too.. nice and healthy


----------



## machnak (Aug 3, 2010)

Nope, nothing cut be a few yellow dead leaves. 

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2010)

They look great man!!! Can't wait to see some roots on those clones


----------



## machnak (Aug 3, 2010)

I know, I'm waiting more and more. I got an Afgoo clone as well as a Black Berry kush thanks to a friend.  So my next update will have them in it. 

I'm really hoping they root soon so I can take more to get into the cloner. Everything else going perfectly. Update sometime before tonight, unless I get too high.

I got the table I was talking about as well, so everyone is getting the same light.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 3, 2010)

machnak said:


> Well, not really much to say everything is going perfectly. Unless one of you guys sees something wrong.
> 
> I did get really paranoid about when to take males out so I did so and put him into my bathroom until I can collect pollen.
> 
> ...


 u got some nice ganja plants


----------



## machnak (Aug 3, 2010)

cannabis420420 said:


> u got some nice ganja plants


Thanks man.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm looking for a simple white 2x2 table to use for my tent but no luck... I gotta find something soon, I'm tired of rotating them each day


----------



## machnak (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe Lowes, or Home Depot?

Sorry I forgot to post these last night, so now two updates today!


----------



## coopdevillan (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking good. Keep it up my dude


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 4, 2010)

How long have they been flowering now?


----------



## machnak (Aug 4, 2010)

SICC";4475465]How long have they been flowering now?[/QUOTE]
19 Days for TW and LS said:


> Looking good. Keep it up my dude


 Thanks Villan!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 4, 2010)

the girls look nice and happy...so do you have a veg room or just the flower room?


----------



## machnak (Aug 4, 2010)

Veg Tent, Flower Closet. 

See ya soon right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 4, 2010)

machnak said:


> I know, I'm waiting more and more. I got an Afgoo clone as well as a Black Berry kush thanks to a friend.  So my next update will have them in it.
> 
> I'm really hoping they root soon so I can take more to get into the cloner. Everything else going perfectly. Update sometime before tonight, unless I get too high.
> 
> I got the table I was talking about as well, so everyone is getting the same light.


Wow man, your collection is filling in nicely  I am a huge fan of the Afgoo, everytime I get it, it's fire. 



bajafox said:


> I'm looking for a simple white 2x2 table to use for my tent but no luck... I gotta find something soon, I'm tired of rotating them each day


What about the super cheap end tables from Ikea, they are like $20


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 4, 2010)

machnak said:


> Veg Tent, Flower Closet.
> 
> See ya soon right?


oh ok..they both have a 400watt in them or just the flower?..sorry if you already said...for sure, just hit me up when ever man


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Bill, I'm eager to see how she does. 

Just the 400W in the flower room, bunch of CFL's in the Veg Tent until I can get a 150W to have in there. Waiting on the funds is all.


But I have sunday off this week Mean, what does your schedule look like?


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

So I put my other WW2 and MY1 into the flower room today, so now it's LS, TW, WW1, WW2, MY1, and MY2 in the flower room. 

Two MK male clones, 1 Afgoo, 1 Blackberry kush and two more of the MY's in the veg tent. Hash Spice will go in tonight when I get home.

Veg tent seem really empty, gotte fill her up. 

Few pictures from before I came into work.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2010)

They are all looking really good and healthy, I don't see any problems


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> They are all looking really good and healthy, I don't see any problems



Thanks Bill, knock on wood.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 5, 2010)

machnak said:


> Thanks Bill, I'm eager to see how she does.
> 
> Just the 400W in the flower room, bunch of CFL's in the Veg Tent until I can get a 150W to have in there. Waiting on the funds is all.
> 
> ...


leaving to cali on sunday, but ill be back late next week


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

Sick, hit me up when you get back man.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 5, 2010)

gonna be a good harvest


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks SICC, just wish I'd be able to do it all at once, oh well.  My never-ending weed supply starts soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hah yes Mach, mine is about to start very soon  3 harvests this month, a couple in september, october, etc etc. LOL I'm gonna grow some nice muscles in my hands


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

You can never start too soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2010)

I was thinking about getting these.






Do you think they will be adequate for the job?


----------



## machnak (Aug 6, 2010)

They look legit. 


Where did ya find em? Perfectly adequate.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2010)

$10 on homedepot.com


----------



## machnak (Aug 6, 2010)

They come in a two pack? I bought some in a two-pack from there but I think they're a little different....or maybe it was Lowes.

Short term memory


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-Garden-Center-Garden-Tools-Cutting-Pruning/h_d1/N-5yc1vZarb2Z5ylb5/R-100025012/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## machnak (Aug 6, 2010)

Yea I got these:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_301559-63731-BP+3144D_0_?productId=3031675&Ntt=prune&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=prune$y=0$x=0&spellCorrectedTerm=pruner


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 6, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I was thinking about getting these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can vouch for these. Work like a charm come harvest time. As I'm running a perpetual myself, you'll find pretty quickly that you'll be looking for some of the more automated (or DIY) trimmers. Pain in the ass to do on such a frequent basis.  

Interested to see how this one turns out. Scribed. 

-Butters


----------



## machnak (Aug 6, 2010)

(Butters) said:


> I can vouch for these. Work like a charm come harvest time. As I'm running a perpetual myself, you'll find pretty quickly that you'll be looking for some of the more automated (or DIY) trimmers. Pain in the ass to do on such a frequent basis.
> 
> Interested to see how this one turns out. Scribed.
> -Butters


Glad to have ya Butters. 

I saw someone made one with a fan and table that looked pretty cool I may have to make one of those.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2010)

You could always do this LMAO
[video=youtube;ouojXIZUGRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouojXIZUGRE[/video]


----------



## machnak (Aug 6, 2010)

Hahahahaha, maybe a little much! But looks like it does the job. 

Fucking kids in the background too, wtf?!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2010)

Must be nice to have a harvest where you have to resort to that, lol. I do agree though, keep the kids out of it.


----------



## machnak (Aug 6, 2010)

Someday I'll need it, whether it being because of the quantity I'm harvesting or me getting lazy. 

Some people just have the thought in their heads that "Oh they're young they don't know what we are doing..." or some shit and it's the exact opposite. Their minds are a fucking sponge!

I have no kids, but I can say they will never know anything until A. Of age or B. I find it on them. Then we have a long talk about "drugs" then I escort to my garden.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 6, 2010)

That's a pretty good idea, if anything it makes for a good "rough draft" 

Those kids sound way too young to be around that


----------



## machnak (Aug 6, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That's a pretty good idea, if anything it makes for a good "rough draft"
> 
> Those kids sound way too young to be around that


Oh I would definitely fabricate my own blades and gate.  


Agreed.


----------



## machnak (Aug 7, 2010)

Little update of the ladies, and soon to be's, 

Veg Tent:
1 Blackberry Kush / BK
2 Hash Spice / HS1 HS2
2 Master Kush Male Clones for a friend.
1 Afgoo / AG

Flower Room:
Lemon Skunk / LS
Train Wreck / TW
White Widow 1 & 2
Mystery Bag 1 & 2

Enjoy!
View attachment 1085375View attachment 1085376View attachment 1085377View attachment 1085378View attachment 1085379View attachment 1085380View attachment 1085381View attachment 1085382View attachment 1085383View attachment 1085384View attachment 1085385View attachment 1085386View attachment 1085387View attachment 1085388View attachment 1085389View attachment 1085390


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 7, 2010)

how far is the light from the tops in the flower room??..also whats the temp?...fox farm seems to work well for you, they look great!!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 7, 2010)

Temps 78-82 Day / 70-78 Night.

16 Inches from light to canopies, unless they grew since I've been at work then maybe 13-16 inches? 

I emailed every other distributor of nutrients for free samples. Got an email back from almost everyone so I'll check out their nutrients as well. I went with FF just because I read so many people used it...along with it being not too expensive. I can't complain with my results so far. Thanks man, can't wait to smoke the bud I grew.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2010)

Wait a minute, so if you email them for a free sample, they actually provide??


----------



## machnak (Aug 7, 2010)

I mean I looked at it as what's the worst that can happen, No reply, or a no? No sweat off my back, only a few minutes to copy and paste what I said and change who it's to. 

I emailed them something like: Hey everyone at ____________, I'm just curious to see if you had any free samples available, I'm looking to switch nutrients from my current line-up to yours to see if I can get the better results from your nutrient line-up like I've seen previously....blah blah.

Only people who denied so far was from Dutch Masters, they said to try in a month or two because they're making sample bottles now to provide. But pretty much everyone else emailed back wanting an address to send to. I'll let you know if and when I get my samples and from who.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2010)

machnak said:


> I mean I looked at it as what's the worst that can happen, No reply, or a no? No sweat off my back, only a few minutes to copy and paste what I said and change who it's to.
> 
> I emailed them something like: Hey everyone at ____________, I'm just curious to see if you had any free samples available, I'm looking to switch nutrients from my current line-up to yours to see if I can get the better results from your nutrient line-up like I've seen previously....blah blah.
> 
> Only people who denied so far was from Dutch Masters, they said to try in a month or two because they're making sample bottles now to provide. But pretty much everyone else emailed back wanting an address to send to. I'll let you know if and when I get my samples and from who.


You have a form letter i can use, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 7, 2010)

Check that inbox. Just change it a little.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 8, 2010)

lol..now every nutrients distributor/company is going to get like 10,000 of the same emails asking for free nutes!!..lol..


----------



## machnak (Aug 8, 2010)

Ha I know! I read somewhere that's what happened so they stopped giving them for a while. Guess I got lucky! 



Good news for you! Clones roots have started! & I can get rid of that MK male now. Gimme a call.


----------



## machnak (Aug 8, 2010)

Made my order today, budget is a little tight so I couldn't get much but I needed to take advantage of the deal Attitude had going.

Here's what I got:

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . G13 Labs Northern Lights X Skunk Feminized

Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . Big Buddha Cheese Feminized

Product: Short Stuff Seeds Onyx Feminized

Product: Short Stuff Seeds Blue Himalaya Feminized

Product: Short Stuff Seeds Super-Cali Haze (super auto)

Product: UFO#1 Kannabia Seeds BCN Diesel Feminized[/FONT]

I used your link Natty, thanks and sorry I couldn't spend more!


----------



## FlyWithMe (Aug 9, 2010)

Your flower closet is gonna fill up fast!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to see you got clones man! I can't wait for those free auto's to arrive, I didn't really have the funds to order either but I had to take up that offer


----------



## machnak (Aug 9, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Good to see you got clones man! I can't wait for those free auto's to arrive, I didn't really have the funds to order either but I had to take up that offer


Took a while longer just because they were being re-vegged but I got em finally.  I as well as you needed to take advantage of that offer. 



FlyWithMe said:


> Your flower closet is gonna fill up fast!


I know and I can't wait! 

Here's some pictures I took last night but couldn't get em to post. I'll take more tonight before their lights off.


----------



## bonuslazer (Aug 9, 2010)

lookin good man! I got some clones I just threw in the flower room a few days ago... I'm gonna add it to my sig so you can check some of the LST I've done on em...


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 9, 2010)

They look happy


----------



## machnak (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope they are, they get everything they would want!  Minus the sun haha.


----------



## machnak (Aug 10, 2010)

What a great start to my morning, my fan in my veg tent falling and crushing my Blackberry Kush. Fuck. I think it will be fine, lost a little lower foliage thats all. I didn't cut anything off either I'll see how it bounces back.

Few pictures, bud sites looking better and better on TW and LS, also not sure if I told you but WW1 showed me sex...famel  Nothing from WW2 or MY1&2 yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking good my man, whats the little baby seedling you got going there? I forgot. I'm sure your BBK will be ok, I threw a plant away in the trash, a week later it was still growing, lol. Also, what is MY1 stand for? And have you thought about LST ing any of your ladies, it works wonders, lol.


----------



## bonuslazer (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah I agree with billcollector... LST has immensely helped the grow I'm working on, to maximize the space I'm growing in, and promote more "tops". 

All the plants look happy... sorry to hear about the bb kush. I had a bad accident last night with my mini clone-to flower experiment, I temporarily put her on top of one of my fans while i worked on my other plants, then out of my periphery I saw the planter falling, so I swing my arm over to stop the planter, miss, and instead karate chop the entire cola/plant off... RIP fortunately I go two other bigger NL on their way.


----------



## machnak (Aug 10, 2010)

Hahahaha, trash can grow eh?! Pretty funny 

MY is just for Mystery I got a big bag full of Mango Kush and Mango Haze, along with three other surprise strains. So I just used MY as mystery haha.

LST is going to come soon, what would you recommend I use to tie them down and what not? Just any old twine?

Seedlings:
MY3 - Sprouted
MY4 - Sprouted
HS1 - Not yet
HS2 - Not yet
MK - Not Yet
LS2 - Not yet

All of them are starting to breach the soil though so hopefully when I get home I see the start of some cotyledons searching for light 

So here is everything I have going at the moment - 

*Flowering:
LS1 - Lemon Skunk
TW - Train Wreck
WW - White Widow X2
MY - Mystery Bag X 2

Veg Tent:
BBK - Blackberry Kush
AG - Afgoo
HS - Hash Spice X 2
LS2 - Lemon Skunk
MK - Master Kush
MY - Mystery 3 &4

Also 2 Male MK clones in the Veg Tent as well for a friend.*


----------



## bonuslazer (Aug 10, 2010)

for LST I use either twine and push pins (just stick em straight into the pot and use to tie the twine to), or sometimes I use paper clips and open them up and secure to the pot with push pins. The only thing i would caution with the paper clips is if theres too much pressure for too long, it can dig into the stalk of your plant.


----------



## machnak (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmmmm, I almost wonder if Bud Yo-Yo's will work. 

I might just being going with twine and good ol' Duct Tape.


----------



## bonuslazer (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah I would watch a few LST videos on youtubes as well. There's a few useful tips I got that helped along the way that helped me in the beginning...

the good thing about using thumb tacks is they are easy to take out and to adjust the length of the twine you just wrap around the tack.


----------



## machnak (Aug 10, 2010)

Twist Ties, Twine, Tacks and Duct Tape will be what I use.

I have tomorrow off so right as their lights come on in the morning I'll be LST'ing a few. TW and LS to start.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 11, 2010)

man I didn't even know you had a grow... wtf dude


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry man! I thought you knew! 


Well, welcome aboard natty! Update in the AM after I LST some


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 11, 2010)

machnak said:


> Took a while longer just because they were being re-vegged but I got em finally.  I as well as you needed to take advantage of that offer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn those plants look really happy and healthy keep it up  i have been to vegas onces and it was blazzzing hot how do u keep the temperature in check lol


----------



## bajafox (Aug 11, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> man I didn't even know you had a grow... wtf dude


lol! I never even noticed you hadn't posted in this thread


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2010)

It took me a good month to see his thread and another two weeks of missing updates to realize that i wasn't subbed. Fixed that already


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

Hahahaha, well we do smoke a miraculous plant.  Didn't miss anything too exhilarating yet, you're just in time Natty! I could of sworn you had posted here before though...must of been trippin.

I should have an update soon, depending on how high this Green Crack gets me


----------



## bajafox (Aug 11, 2010)

bajafox said:


> damn dude, I can't believe I haven't checked out your grow!! Looks awesome, I'm here for the rest of the way


It's not like we all knew he had a grow! lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha. I lmao.

So this green crack I must say is pretty decent, nice head high as well as body. Anyone grow it?


Going into the grow room to get an update and LST.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2010)

I would like to grow it, the spot by me has clones for $15 but i am leery of buying clones from a co-op. I much prefer growing from seed.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought a qtr of it last week, it's very similar to Jack Herer. Good morning and day time smoke


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

I love it. 

So not sure if it's me being high and lazy or just being weary of doing it but no LST The twine I have sucks and I'd rather do it right than half ass it with shoestrings laying around the house.. I will probably do it when I know sex from WW2 and MY1 & 2.

Females are - WW1, TW, LS.


Couple pictures of everything.


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice Job, looking nice and healthy...


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Nice Job, looking nice and healthy...


Thanks Sub Zero!


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

cannabis420420 said:


> damn those plants look really happy and healthy keep it up  i have been to vegas onces and it was blazzzing hot how do u keep the temperature in check lol



Stay inside with the AC cranked and use my fiances car more than my motorcycle.  It's fucking hot.


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Good news this morning, my WW2 is Female 

So the females now are LS, TW WW1 and WW2. 


The MY1 I LST is looking incredible, bent her over last night and this morning she's almost ready to be given another.

Just a few pictures.


Pictures - MY, MY, MY, LS.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 12, 2010)

The LST looks good, congrats on the new girl


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks SICC.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 12, 2010)

machnak said:


> Stay inside with the AC cranked and use my fiances car more than my motorcycle.  It's fucking hot.


 yeah i bet i remember walking down the strip at night it was like over 100 lol only time to come out is night time lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 12, 2010)

machnak said:


> Good news this morning, my WW2 is Female
> 
> So the females now are LS, TW WW1 and WW2.
> 
> ...


 looks like some chronic bud on that plant :


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Yea lately it's been ok. I guess I'm just used to it. I moved here from Virginia almost 2 years ago and I'd rather the heat here then the humidity there.



Got some Male Pollen today from my MK. He got whacked shortly after.


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

I just pollinated my LS with MK pollen. I only did one bud site.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

That sounds so tasty!! Would that make lemon kush?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 12, 2010)

SWEET!!! thats whats great about makeing some crosses, you never know what your going to get. but its going to be DANK!!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Hell yea. 

Good and Bad news this morning. I'll start with the bad...so I wake up at 8:30 and drive a motorcycle. I haven't rode it in a few days so it needed a jump, I tried to start it yesterday which is why I knew it needed one. So I go outside this morning and see my gas tank flap is up. Get closer to my bike and realize everything. Some fucking jack-ass shoved a flat head into my key ignition, gas tank key-hole, and also ripped my gauges out. No stock gauges on it, it's called a Vapor-Gauge, pretty cool but now it's fucked. I have an alarm on it, a garage to put my bike in, and a glock 27 if I ever catch someone fucking with it. Well, the one night I don't have it in the garage, and didn't arm my alarm...I pay for it. That's the start to my day! So once again, something to spend more money on.

I also took a bunch of pictures for an update today but in the mist of all the bike shit, I forgot it.

Good news is that I'm almost positive my pollen took on the LS, I noticed the pistils on the bud I pollinated look like they're dying...which is good I hope. So hopefully seed production is taking place. I'll get my camera card in a few if my fiance comes to bring me lunch or something. Other than that, everyone looks amazing, almost time to higher my lights even more. 

Got to work finally, were I'm typing this after a nice fresh bowl pack of some of that green crack I still got and I'm feeling a lot better. Much better, so hope everyone has an incredible start to their day!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your bike bro, that really sucks!! I hate when my shit gets fucked with, like walking out to find your window smashed in and your $500 stereo gone! 

Hope the rest of your day turns out better


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks man, it's just always one thing or another. Oh well, it can be fixed. I'm way too optimistic. I can just use it as an excuse if I get pulled over, "You know how fast you were going? Well no officer sorry I don't....some ass-hole took my gauges hahahaha"

Now that I'm not that angry about it since I've "cooled down" I'm pretty fucking stoked I played God yesterday to make some seeds. I just hope everything took and what not. As well as no stray pollen. 

Lemon Kush seeds soon.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

That fuckin sucks about your bike man, I had a 2001 R6 for about a year, that thing was my baby

Can't wait to see those LK seeds!! I'm gonna germ this Shiva Skunk soon and flower it right away, if it turns out male I'll take it's pollen


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

It's just pointless as to what they did! Obviously stealing the bike wasn't their motive, hopefully anyways, just to fuck my shit up. Luckily I still have my stock gauges and my old tank I can put on. I'm ordering little surveillance cameras.  So, they better hope it was a one time thing only, otherwise they're going to lose knee-caps and every finger. I think I know who it was, some random ass dude always sees me driving it, when I leave and come home, etc. Anyways it's some little punk ass "Cholo" who asks me if I know were to get lortabs from everytime he sees me. I don't fuck with anything that's not natural so no lortabs. Well after like 15 times him asking me I finally told him "No I don't know were to get any fucking lortabs now get the fuck out of here blah blah...." Maybe I should of continued to be polite, but seriously come on man, harass myself, my fiance, and anyone who is near us? This dude even knocked on my door to ask me one time, keep in mind I have no idea who the hell he is nor have I ever so much as said hello to him. Anyways, what's done is done. Until I know anything further I'll just watch my back and everything around me.

Sounds good! If I get seeds from her, the seed fairy will visit anyone from the 'group' who wants to grow some of it!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 13, 2010)

thats fucked about the bike man..i love counter / anti / & active surveillance ..let me

know if you need a HAND...ne-ways if the pistils (hairs) are dieing back then the pollen

took and should have some beans real soon.


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Yea, I ran it before when I lived in VA but I think it's about time I do it again. I'll let you know when I order something, wouldn't mine a hand running some wire...or beating some fucker senseless.  Kidding! 

Awesome, I'm leaving work here in a few been here since 9AM, not a single tattoo where the fuck is Vegas tonight?! But I'll upload those pictures from this morning and may take a few while they're sleeping. But they definitely looked like they were wilting away. Hell yea! The seed fairy will visit you for sure man. Putting that clone in soil tonight depending on how the roots look. 

Got bored at work and made this to put on the front door:


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Love the sign Mach, sucks you didnt get any clients today, I have heard that the tattoo business can be harsh sometimes. Looking forward to some new pics


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 13, 2010)

what do u do for a living?

sorry about the bike my good sir


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Stabs people with little needles, likes to inflict pain, and make grown men cry.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 13, 2010)

ahhh tattoos. lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Stabs people with little needles, likes to inflict pain, and make grown men cry.



Hahaha, very true. Funny the girls never cry or complain, always the guys. Pussies, I got a new one today that's how slow it's been. I'll post pictures of it soon I'm sure you will all like it very much so. 

Yea it definitely has it's ups and downs. Last summer made this one look stupid. Times are tough and money is tight so everyone pays I guess. I'm pretty good with saving money as well as investing so I'll be ok til the day I open my own shop.





nattyhead357 said:


> what do u do for a living?
> 
> sorry about the bike my good sir


If anything feel sorry for the dick who did it if I find em, not me!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

What sounds better IB Kush or Baja Kush?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 13, 2010)

baja kush .


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 13, 2010)

nice sign..love the blood..the strip looks bizzy but there not buying anything just walking around. alot of ppl from cali it seems. hope things pick up for you.

did you put any pollen on the other plants or just the lemon skunk?


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> nice sign..love the blood..the strip looks bizzy but there not buying anything just walking around. alot of ppl from cali it seems. hope things pick up for you.
> 
> did you put any pollen on the other plants or just the lemon skunk?


Just the LS for now. I still have quite a bit. I'm going to pollinate one of the Widows too I think, not sure yet. 



billcollector99 said:


> What sounds better IB Kush or Baja Kush?


Baja Kush


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Then so be it. I should have the seeds by the middle of next month


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Going to be a good one.  I can see her already!


----------



## machnak (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's the pictures I took yesterday morning. 


My new tattoo as well, I'm a pot-head and a tattoo artist, both til the day I die. No judgement needed


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking good, those buds are really starting to form now  Next comes the smell, lol. Also, your lady you are LST'ing, you could actually tie her down all the way over, if you wanted.


----------



## tingpoon (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah you can tie them nearly all the way down, did that with my white rhino.




looking really good they are going to fill out nicely for sure.


----------



## machnak (Aug 14, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Looking good, those buds are really starting to form now  Next comes the smell, lol. Also, your lady you are LST'ing, you could actually tie her down all the way over, if you wanted.


Thanks, I'm going to tie her down again in a few days...I just wanted to start with really really LOW LST  OH & I accidentially supercropped my BBK again today....fucking fan wasn't mounted right. Must of done it high!




tingpoon said:


> yeah you can tie them nearly all the way down, did that with my white rhino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man.


Alright, here's some more from today. After they got watered. 

Picture 11 is the bud I pollinated looking like it took.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 14, 2010)

they all look great..those buds are coming along now..what strain is the LST plant?.. if its in flower you should top it once. will help it stay smaller & get longer branches...

oh and nice tattoo!!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 14, 2010)

I did LST on the MY2. I also started it on WW2. Both are in flower, so if I topped them both would it turn into 2 or 4 colas depending on if I FIM or TOP?

Flower Time on them is 8 days for MY2 and 2 weeks for WW2.

Flower Times:
LS - 29 Days / 4.1 Weeks
TW - 29 Days / 4.1 Weeks
WW1 - 8 Days / 1.1 Weeks
WW2 - 14 Days / 2 Weeks
MY 1 - 14 Days / 2 Weeks
MY 2 - 8 Days / 1.1 Weeks

Thanks!

So they in fact started to really really stink....so good.  So I taped my DIY Pencil Holder holders to my exhaust ducting until I buy real filters...and my temp dropped more! I would of thought of would of raised it, but dropped it an entire degree! Always a good thing. 

Update in the AM.


----------



## machnak (Aug 15, 2010)

Couple pictures from this morning.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2010)

I love how the mylar gives it a rainforest look, lol. Man some of those sativa genes are really starting to show  What is in pic #1?


----------



## machnak (Aug 15, 2010)

Lemon Skunk, both the LS and TW are definitely without a doubt mainly Sativa. I do get some pretty cool pictures with it. 


Pic 3 - TW
Pic 4 - LS


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2010)

I had a feeling that #1 was the LS, man that bitch is gorgeous already!!! lol.


----------



## machnak (Aug 15, 2010)

Hell yea!

She started to really stink yesterday.  I can't wait until she starts to pack on some weight.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2010)

Please refresh my memory, What are you using for nutes?


----------



## machnak (Aug 15, 2010)

Fox Farms - Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom no additives other than Grandma's Molasses.

For clones and in a little bit of the water for beginning sprouts Thrive Alive B-1 Red.


Every watering pH-ed of course course. Always between 5.8 and 6.7 depending on what I see from the plants.

Run off water always has a pH between 6.0 - 6.5.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2010)

And you follow fox farms feeding schedule?


----------



## machnak (Aug 15, 2010)

Almost to the T, unless the ladies show me something different.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2010)

What was your total cost for nutes, for one cycle?


----------



## machnak (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll let you know when I finish.  Not much though & I still have at 1/2 bottle if not more. Got the quarts of it.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 15, 2010)

So you used the liquid ferts?


----------



## machnak (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes. What're you guys using?


----------



## machnak (Aug 16, 2010)

Good news, all the ladies in my flower room are in fact female. 

LS, TW, WW1, WW2, MY1, MY2 Females.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome, that is always good to hear  Can you see any progress on the pollination attempt?


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Much, I'll definitely have seeds soon as well as pictures.


Got my order today, and on top of all the free seeds I also got a Dinafem Blue Hash, just a "surprise" seed. Germinating that as well as a Cheese Wreck seed I found in a bag I got.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 17, 2010)

When you don't have much space to grow, females are always a huge plus


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Couple pictures from this morning. Nothing new to update other than I'm germinating a Cheese Wreck Seed and a DinaFem Blue Hash, both in a shot glass of water and already sunk to the bottom.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 17, 2010)

m m m m mmmm toasty


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Looking at the picture makes me miss all my camera equipment that got stolen when I first moved out to Vegas. My fish-eye lens would make that shot look amazing.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 17, 2010)

damn thats shitty, i might be moving to Las Vegas by the end of the year. Just gotta see how thing's work out here in Cali.


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Hella shitty, moving for work or just to move?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 17, 2010)

Just to move, it would be cheaper out there too. Just gotta see if thing's fall into place, if they dont, then im moving.


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, if you move out here you know a fellow grower.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 17, 2010)

haha yeah, i know a couple other growers in LV so if anything it wont be so bad


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Sounds good, I know a few guys as well so we'll have variety amongst us if we all get together.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 18, 2010)

its the WILD WEST out here in vegas..and im from so cal...girls are looking great..cant wait for the blue hash & chessewreak


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

Blue Hash cracked today. Cheesewreck sunk to the bottom of the cup but hasn't opened yet. Started to Germinate that Purple Widow as well today.


Clone doing ok?


I'll have a fuck-load of pictures when I get up. You work tomorrow Mean? Hit me up if not man we can cut some clones or make a big cloner.


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

Alright, everything is going well. Seeds are definitely forming on the LS budsite I pollinated.  So MKxLS soon!

I'm germinating Blue Hash, Cheese Wreck, and Purple Widow  Updates to come when they show me a taproot.

Veg tent is doing just fine other than my 2nd clone, but I'm sure he will pull through...root system started just hella yellow leaves.

Flower room is starting to smell and look great. 

Enjoi.




Any questions on what pictures are what feel free to ask!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 18, 2010)

Good to kno the pollination worked out, mine was a success as well, MKxLS sounds wonderful


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm hoping it is!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2010)

I wanna make a strain, and call it "Tha Shizz" lol.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 18, 2010)

they should make a strain called "this is really good weed, here take a puff and see for yourself"


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahahahaha, any ideas on genetics yet?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 18, 2010)

Tha Shizz x Kryptakonakunalite


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Tha Shizz x Kryptakonakunalite


HAHAHA wtf?!?!

"You mean, If i smoke it, Imma die?"
"That don't even sound attractive"


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 18, 2010)

the buds on the lemon skunk look fatter IMO...yeah the clone is doing great gave it some B1, its really starting to green up.


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome Mean, glad he's doin alright. I'm gonna start a few of those seeds you gave me. Any pictures of it grown out?


If I smoke it I'm gonna die....lmao fucking Kat Williams.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2010)

" Do you want candy, or a whoopin"

" Uhh Huhh Whhooopin" LMAO


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 18, 2010)

na.. no pics, but there LOW LIFES auto AK47 X HINDU KUSH..were are you going to put them..in the veg tent? looks like your going to have to UPGRADE!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey bro, how much do you charge an hour for your inkwork?


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

In the shop 150.00 an hour. Not in the shop, or to hook a homie up, 50?

But at the shop we only go hourly if it is something big, like a sleeve, back piece...etc. Otherwise we price by the tattoo. When I come there I'll bring all my equipment.  



Mean, just talked to you about on the phone. What time you go in?


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

Picture right after the lights went off. 

Lemon Skunk



Train Wreck


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm all about the lemon skunk, but that Train Wreck is looking D-Licious!! It's funny cause you have Trainwreck, and Baja has Pineapple Express, and my father in law always jokes with me about the names of all the strains, and his favorite line is this " You got some of that PineappleExpressTrainwreck there huh!!!" And puts it all together in one word, always good for a good laugh, especially when i already smoked. Lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

Hahahahaha, too funny. lol


Man that train wreck has bud sites all over the place, it's nuts. I can't wait til they fill in!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL, that's funny bill


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 19, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I'm all about the lemon skunk, but that Train Wreck is looking D-Licious!! It's funny cause you have Trainwreck, and Baja has Pineapple Express, and my father in law always jokes with me about the names of all the strains, and his favorite line is this " You got some of that PineappleExpressTrainwreck there huh!!!" And puts it all together in one word, always good for a good laugh, especially when i already smoked. Lol



I love TrainWreck. It's one of my fav. strains to smoke.

I'm still trying to figure out how the hell you got 1,319 posts... when you just joined RIU this past June of this year. 

But, anyhow.. yeah I like the TW strain.

But, my favorite strain.. by far... is 'Apollo 13' (AKA 'A13') from TGA/Subcool genetics. Nobody has anything that can even come close to touching the A13 strain, IMO. There's just no comparing A13 to any other strain.. A13 is by far the tastiest and most potent strain I've ever smoked. Hands down! IMO, nobody beats TGA/Subcool genetics. Nobody!. 

Never tired the Pineapple Express... I've hear about it but never personally tried it. Who carries Pineapple Express??? and is it even worth growing??


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Most common breeder i have seen with the pineapple express is G13 Labs, and I don't know what they are growing around me, but usually when the dispensaries have P.E. it is pretty dank. A very nice Sativa high.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Mach, i remembered now where my F-I-L got his saying 

http://unifiedcollective.com/marijuana-strain-pineapple-wreck/#menu-item-row-1


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey Mach, i remembered now where my F-I-L got his saying
> 
> http://unifiedcollective.com/marijuana-strain-pineapple-wreck/#menu-item-row-1


Hahahah, man that does look nice though!


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh & like Bill said, I've only seen G13 Labs with it. It is in fact some very nice smoke.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

I had came home with that shit one day, and for 35$ an 1/8 it was some damn good smoke! But he was all tripped out on the name, lol Pineapple-wreck.


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn, only 35! I wish I could find some decent smoke out here for 35 an eighth. :Weed:

Dispensaries here sell shit for that. Nasty head-ache smoke.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmm I think you already found it, it's growing in your closet right now


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha, very true.  Now I wait patiently til I can chop that bitch down.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Has your PW cracked it's shell yet?


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

Not sure, I threw it in a shot glass of water last night at 11:30 when I got home. Got home early 


I checked it this morning, it sunk to the bottom so hopefully when I get home I'll see a taproot anxiously waiting to be placed into soil.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, mine has no sign of anything yet, and i did the glass of water all day yesterday... It's in a paper towel now, I like to see a taproot before i plant for some reason... I havent had very much luck putting them straight in to soil, 1 bajamed didnt make it that way, and now it looks like the WRxNL that i planted outside isnt gonna pop either. I guess time will tell.


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm the same way, gotta see a taproot. So far I've seen taproots on every seed but 1 and even that seed did nothing. but all the others are growing now.


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

Nothing from PW Bill.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Time to double check on how long it took natty's to pop.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 19, 2010)

2 days... 

it is a fast grower to btw


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah if they ever pop, lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 19, 2010)

hey now. I've has 2/2 pop for me. Then I killed one.....


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

Ha, alreighttttt I'll give it another day or two I guess.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 19, 2010)

wow I sound like an idiot...



> I've has 2/2 pop for me


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

lol, I read a lot of errors I make...happens to the best of us.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

Haha! Even when I'm super stoned I have the tendency to check my spelling and grammar, I can't help it though...guess it's a habit I've carried with me from my previous job



billcollector99 said:


> Yeah, mine has no sign of anything yet, and i did the glass of water all day yesterday... It's in a paper towel now, I like to see a taproot before i plant for some reason... I havent had very much luck putting them straight in to soil, 1 bajamed didnt make it that way, and now it looks like the WRxNL that i planted outside isnt gonna pop either. I guess time will tell.





machnak said:


> I'm the same way, gotta see a taproot. So far I've seen taproots on every seed but 1 and even that seed did nothing. but all the others are growing now.


I love throwing mine straight into soil, I never had good results with the paper towel and cup of water method.


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll have to try it and see how I do. I've just had good results with the cup and water method. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## machnak (Aug 21, 2010)

Alright, so every seed showed me a tap root so they went into they're party cup homes for now. 

So I planted, Cheese Wreck/CW(1), AK47xHindu Kush Auto/AK(3), Blue Hash/BH (1), and Purple Widow/PW(1) 

Everything else is running smooth. Threw the Afgoo into the flower room today as well. So flowering is LS, TW, WW 1&2, MY 1&2, AG.


Veg Tent has - Blackberry Kush, Purple Widow, Hash Spice, Master Kush, Blue Hash, Cheesewreck, AK47xHindu Kush, and MY 3&4.

Pic'cha time!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 21, 2010)

man Im so glad I gave those seeds away! its like I have a bunch of different grows goin on!!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

How far along is that first pic into flowering? They look awesome


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats the lemon skunk, and she is b e a u t i f u l!!!!!!!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> man Im so glad I gave those seeds away! its like I have a bunch of different grows goin on!!


 Hahaha, hell yes! I can't wait til see the PW flowering. 



bajafox said:


> How far along is that first pic into flowering? They look awesome


 Lemon Skunk, like Bill said.  and she is 36 days into flower, 5.1 weeks. Hopefully another 4 or so to go. 




billcollector99 said:


> Thats the lemon skunk, and she is b e a u t i f u l!!!!!!!!


 DING DING DING! We have a winner, what do we have for him? NOTHING! HE GOT LOTS OF FREEBIES! lol, you're right and I'm jealous!


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow...looking sweet. Hell, I could have taken two leafs off of just about any of your girls to make a better avatar. LOL. Then I'd have been covering more, but damn the size of those fan leafs are crazy huge!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

bill must be high, all I asked was how long was it into flowering, lol

Cure some of it until December when we plan to visit Vegas


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Wow...looking sweet. Hell, I could have taken two leafs off of just about any of your girls to make a better avatar. LOL. Then I'd have been covering more, but damn the size of those fan leafs are crazy huge!


Haha, well I'm sure I could fine some Sativa leaves somewhere in there that I think would look just fine.  Updates are never a bad idea.



bajafox said:


> bill must be high, all I asked was how long was it into flowering, lol
> 
> Cure some of it until December when we plan to visit Vegas


Hahahaha, Bill is funny lol. I'll have plenty saved for you my friend.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great Silent, look what you started. Now we have to have a contest to she whose is bigger.





(Fan leaves of course) lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> bill must be high, all I asked was how long was it into flowering, lol
> 
> Cure some of it until December when we plan to visit Vegas


Yeah i was a bit high, and extremely tired.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL! I can't wait for the NL and PW to get under the 400w HPS so I can get new leafs for a new avatar. The current ones are from my auto low ryders. lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Haha, well I can't wait either! Happens to the best of us Bill.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*I challenge everyone to a fan leaf contest!!!! LOL*

My entry:





That is a regular sheet of paper 8.5 X 11


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn hahaha, can I wait another week or so? 

I'll post one soon!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

hahahaha, you win!


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

I just looked in my room, and there is no point in me wasting my time to take a picture! Bill wins by default...he grows outside!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

The funny part is the seed came from some really nasty schwag, i mean super thready and seedy. But look at her now


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

All grown up! 


You take care of the plant...love the plant...then when ready, you FUCK THE PLANT!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Still gotta see how the buds turn out though, might turn into a butter plant


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

BTW my biggest harvest should be sometime in october, *Hint Hint*


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

So hey, I'm thinking of coming out there sometime in October.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Works for me, start planning now, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

I was just on craigslist looking at houses and condos. I'm going to put some serious thought into moving there once my lease in up here.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

I will need some help in October as well, I hope


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I know a couple of people that work at shops, so I'm sure one of them could get you in.


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll have plenty by October as well, should be a decent Halloween this year.  Buds or treats!




billcollector99 said:


> I know a couple of people that work at shops, so I'm sure one of them could get you in.


That would be cool, I know of a few buddies that are out there...one of them that I'm friends with...but never really hung out other than work has a dispensary there.


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Alright, here's a little update...everything is going well. 5 out of my 6 seeds have sprouted so far...everyone but the Cheese Wreck has sprouted so far.

Also money has been tight so I've been unable to make it to the post office but as soon as I pay these fucking bills they will be mailed out, so please be patient.

I moved the Afgoo into the Flower Room and my blackberry kush will be next. Just a few pictures for everyone, sorry for the quality I was in a rush this morning.


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

So the three autoflowers, I'm thinking I want to grow one of them in just a party cup. I probably won't yield much but I'm kind of curious just to see how it will do. Any ideas on that?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 24, 2010)

> so please be patient.


no .


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 24, 2010)

machnak said:


> So the three autoflowers, I'm thinking I want to grow one of them in just a party cup. I probably won't yield much but I'm kind of curious just to see how it will do. Any ideas on that?


I would think it would be a waste of a seed. I would use some seeds that you have an abundance of


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> no .


I'm truly sorry!



nattyhead357 said:


> I would think it would be a waste of a seed. I would use some seeds that you have an abundance of


I have a few of them. I definitely don't think I'll use 5 GAL's for them maybe like 3GAL's or something then.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im gonna use .5 gallons for my autos.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 24, 2010)

> I'm truly sorry!


sh-sh-shut your mouth


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Hahaha, I'm sorry did you say Pan?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 24, 2010)

YES! i was wondering if you were gonna get that reference


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Im gonna use .5 gallons for my autos.


1 gallon smart pot


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> 1 gallon smart pot



Mmmm, I like I like!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 24, 2010)

good idea. and since I have a hydro store now It makes it possible more me to do it without paying out the ass for shipping


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh & of course I got the reference! Hello Missss Lady!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 24, 2010)

lol. Im not gonna call him dad...ever.... even if theres a fire!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2010)

So, I was going over all the strains you have right now, and I was like holy crap!!!!! Your selection is gonna be berry nice


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So, I was going over all the strains you have right now, and I was like holy crap!!!!! Your selection is gonna be berry nice


I know right! shit.


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Ha, I'm an addict to variety. In my eyes sadly, I don't have near enough.  But I will!!!!

*Current Strains:*
-Lemon Skunk
-Train Wreck
-Master Kush
-White Widow
-Mystery's (Mango Kush & Haze and a few others)
-Hash Spice
-Blue Hash
-Hindu Kush x AK47 Auto
-Cheese Wreck
-Purple Widow
-Afgoo
-Blackberry Kush

*Soon to germinate:*
-Nothern Lights x Skunk #1
-Big Buddha Cheese
-All the UFO's

Pretty sure that's it...if not I'm high right now and can't remember the rest! 

He better not get in my face, cause I'll drop that mother fucker....lmao.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 24, 2010)

man purple widow sounds cool. I bet whoever you got that from is so awesome! man he's probably the coolest person in the world.


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

He's this pretty cool dude, I could of sworn you knew him...it's the funniest thing I think I just might cry...


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nothern Lights x Skunk #1 & Big Buddha Cheese....POW!!...


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> So the three autoflowers, I'm thinking I want to grow one of them in just a party cup. I probably won't yield much but I'm kind of curious just to see how it will do. Any ideas on that?


There was a growing competition using party cups. Search out member named *SICC*. He has some pretty amazing party cup pics.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> So the three autoflowers, I'm thinking I want to grow one of them in just a party cup. I probably won't yield much but I'm kind of curious just to see how it will do. Any ideas on that?


That's exactly what I'm doing, I'm expecting them to pop by tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm going to keep one in a party cup and another in one of my small vegging pots



machnak said:


> Ha, I'm an addict to variety. In my eyes sadly, I don't have near enough.  But I will!!!!
> 
> *Current Strains:*
> -Lemon Skunk
> ...


Nice!! I'm a strain whore too, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

Yea I saw SICC's thread....where I got the idea actually! Thanks SR.

MeanGreen, we'll talk about it. 

Baja, hell yes! Gotta love variety.


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

So just gotta share with you all how my WW1 is looking so far.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> So just gotta share with you all how my WW1 is looking so far.
> 
> View attachment 1119726


I meant, if he was working today.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 25, 2010)

I can see the pic


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

Are the pistils green too? Or is that the light.


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Not working today?


Nope, off. 


Sicc, you can or can't? I gotta get another picture that one doesn't do any real justice. Trichomes are all over the place!


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh & just the light, gonna eat my food real quick then get some more pictures of her...they're white as snow!


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

Alright, full high and happy. 

Even in these pictures they aren't given the justice they deserve, I can't seem to get a picture of what I'm seeing in person. But these give you a better idea.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

Awe snap! Imma have to go find my camera  J/k bro, where is the LS at???


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah i can see them just fine lol, getting a nice frost going


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Awe snap! Imma have to go find my camera  J/k bro, where is the LS at???


Haha, do it! I wanna see pictures and bud porn. 

Here's a few pictures of everything. LST is in there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

# 8 and 9 are my faves right now


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine too! They smell unbelievably like lemons.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> Mine too! They smell unbelievably like lemons.


Damn I'm good


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

Hell yea!


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderful pic update! I'll have to say 8 and 9 are my fav too.


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks SR! I can't wait to chop that little slut down.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> Thanks SR! I can't wait to chop that little slut down.


 If she is a slut, wouldn't that make her full of seeds?


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, one of her budsites has seeds.  MKxLS


So I'm ready to chop down that 95% school girl and 5% slut!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> Well, one of her budsites has seeds.  MKxLS
> 
> 
> So I'm ready to chop down that 95% school girl and 5% slut!


 LMAO that sounds better


----------



## insane 559 jc (Aug 26, 2010)

nice variety and well executed keep up the good work


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> If she is a slut, wouldn't that make her full of seeds?


She could be a tease slut. Just saying.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> She could be a tease slut. Just saying.


Those are the worst.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Those are the worst.


True. But cure is for that. LOL! Gah. Are we all off work today? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> True. But cure is for that. LOL! Gah. Are we all off work today? lol


I'm off work everyday, lol.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I'm off work everyday, lol.


 Eh, I work from home. So with the exception of grad classes, I'm normally at the computer.

Hmmm, wonder what the chatroom is like here. Got too many gmail and yahoo chats going to check it out most of the time.


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

lol, fucking tease.


I'm working, but until work comes in I just sit on my laptop


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 26, 2010)

there really gettting frosty now..nice


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks mean, one day I'll have a trim party at my house...one day.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 27, 2010)

Give me enough time to book my Southwest flight for my wife and I


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Give me enough time to book my Southwest flight for my wife and I


That would be sick to plan a week/end where all of us (the inner circle lol) could meet up in vegas!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

It definitely would be a blast! I'm down for sure.


Couple pictures from earlier this morning as their lights were coming on. Hope everyone likes!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

This one deserves a page to itself


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dude how big is your flower cab??


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 27, 2010)

did yoiu put that blackberry kush in flower?...i want to see how she does


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Dude how big is your flower cab??


Maybe like 5x5x9? I did like that picture the best. Was cool how the light was just coming on had a blue/purple/red tint to it. 



MEANGREEN69 said:


> did yoiu put that blackberry kush in flower?...i want to see how she does


Sure did.  I'm actually going to transplant her and the Afgoo into bigger pots though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

machnak said:


> Maybe like 5x5x9? I did like that picture the best. Was cool how the light was just coming on had a blue/purple/red tint to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did.  I'm actually going to transplant her and the Afgoo into bigger pots though.


Damn, I was wondering how you had so many in there.


----------



## machnak (Aug 28, 2010)

My next house I will be sure my closet is at least 6x6


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 28, 2010)

machnak said:


> My next house I will be sure my closet is at least 6x6


And keep all your clothes in a grow tent. Right? lol. I was looking at those portable closets at wally world the other day and thinking....hey I bet someone could convert that into a cheap grow tent!


----------



## machnak (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure someone did actually but I can't remember where I saw it.

Of course I do! That's how they smell so good.  Kidding


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> And keep all your clothes in a grow tent. Right? lol. I was looking at those portable closets at wally world the other day and thinking....hey I bet someone could convert that into a cheap grow tent!


That looks and sounds like something I would do, I have never seen those there before, but I might just have to order one online. I have been looking for something very inexpensive to keep mothers in, Thanks SR I think you just found it.  ++++ REP

Bah, can't give any out to you right now


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> That looks and sounds like something I would do, I have never seen those there before, but I might just have to order one online. I have been looking for something very inexpensive to keep mothers in, Thanks SR I think you just found it.  ++++ REP
> 
> Bah, can't give any out to you right now


 LOL. Yay! I was helpful!! You don't have to actually rep me. Just saying it lets me know.


----------



## machnak (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll try to find the thread with it Bill, I think it may have been on lame grasscity though. If I find it I'll let ya know. 


I was tattooing when you sent me that message too btw haha, so I was working!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2010)

machnak said:


> I'll try to find the thread with it Bill, I think it may have been on lame grasscity though. If I find it I'll let ya know.
> 
> 
> I was tattooing when you sent me that message too btw haha, so I was working!!!


No need to find the thread bro, I will just start my own here on RIU  I am gonna go to Wally world today to see if they have one, and take a look at it.


----------



## machnak (Aug 28, 2010)

For sure, let us know man!


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

Alright guys I need your help. So I got off work late last night and had no weed so I got my sister in law to pick me up just a dub to hold me over for today. Going on 30+ hours in two days work...so I'm a little out of it. Anyway enough complaing...

Anyone have a clue as to what strain this could be? I think it's way too Purple to be GDP...but maybe purple widow or blackberry kush? From pictures online it looks like blackberry kush but I'm not too sure. Let me know what you think!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, that is some purple stuff


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

I know! I was shocked at first, now just very curious. The high is definitely more of an indica and has a little creep to it...but man am I stoned.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 29, 2010)

I see some blue in there, I don't think it's a purple either, blackberry would be my uneducated guess


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I see some blue in there, I don't think it's a purple either, blackberry would be my uneducated guess



I'll have to wait and see my blackberry kush flower then soon to know for sure.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 29, 2010)

Whatever it is, it sure looks like it'll get you high


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

lol, it does.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

My Father in law said your purple weed looks lika a lung with cancer. LMFAO, he is pretty drunk right now .


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks a lil like GDP, i have got GDP that has been that purple before.


----------



## machnak (Aug 30, 2010)

lol Bill.

I thought so at first but it just didn't taste like GDP.


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright everyone, got a few pictures from this morning.

I got 3 new plants, a Blackberry Kush Mother...and 2 test plants TP1 &TP2 to flower for genetic purposes. 

Other than that everything is going pretty well, so take a look!


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

Love it. Looking sexy in green


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, that first pic is super frosty!!! I can't believe how covered in trichs it is already! Good shit Mach


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Bill and SR. The two TP1 & TP2 smell just like Vic's Vapor Rub or Menthol it's awesome. I wish there was a way to post smells on the internet haha.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks good man, how far away do you think your first harvest is?


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd want to say another 3 weeks....but probably more like 4 or 5 Weeks for the Lemon Skunk. :Weed:


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice update Macc, this is my fav pic


----------



## vairocks (Aug 31, 2010)

wow...seen smthin gud after a very long time....hv to agree with silent runnin....those r SEXY indeed ! love em  !


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks man! Keep checkin in, it will only get better from here!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 31, 2010)

really amazed how frosty they have got...good job man. you put those new girl into flower?


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> Alright guys I need your help. So I got off work late last night and had no weed so I got my sister in law to pick me up just a dub to hold me over for today. Going on 30+ hours in two days work...so I'm a little out of it. Anyway enough complaing...
> 
> Anyone have a clue as to what strain this could be? I think it's way too Purple to be GDP...but maybe purple widow or blackberry kush? From pictures online it looks like blackberry kush but I'm not too sure. Let me know what you think!
> 
> View attachment 1126000View attachment 1126001View attachment 1126002View attachment 1126003


this looks like sum stuff im about to start growing.. called Floja.. its flo x double purple doja... i have a few pics of the buds that the plant produced and it looks just like that.. heres the pics


View attachment 1131204View attachment 1131205View attachment 1131206View attachment 1131207


by the way. nice grow. =) also.. heres the link to that journal if u wanna see the grow.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/318114-white-bubba-floja-lst-grow-12.html

and if u want.. u can check out my grow in my signature. im growin a super skunkt and its 6 weeks into flowering. and just germed a few of these floja plants


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 1, 2010)

you grew that?? is there anything you did different? i would like to grow a strain that purple


----------



## machnak (Sep 1, 2010)

Chb - Thanks man, that does look pretty similar...but still not sure. I'd definitely want to grow some of that!  Sub'ed to your thread too. 




MEANGREEN69 said:


> really amazed how frosty they have got...good job man. you put those new girl into flower?


Thanks mean, you gotta see them in person. Flowering indeed....no signs of any pests either. I definitely killed anything they had when I got home.  Next day off you gotta come by, I may need some help flushing lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 1, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> you grew that?? is there anything you did different? i would like to grow a strain that purple


na i didnt grow that 1. if u click on the link it will bring u 2 the thread of the person who grew it. nk1nightmane or sumthin like that. =) i am growing sum of it now.. but they jsut sprouted today.


----------



## chlcago (Sep 1, 2010)

mach u get major props for this man. i aint never seen nothing like it. cant wait to see the bud come harvest time. How do you run into so many strains like that?


----------



## chlcago (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok so as yous might know im kinda new to all this, ive seen a few journals but this one goes hard cuz u got all type of shit going on lol. but i see when everybody has a journal people subscribe? do you actually subscribe or is that just a saying like "imma keep up w/ this journal"??? either way thas wassap keep up the good mothafucken work your garden goes hard jo peace


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 1, 2010)

you can actually subscribe, so you get notified of new posts on that thread


----------



## machnak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks man, yep just click thread tools, then subscribe. 


Really man, networking or good old attitude seed bank.


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Update time. Ignore this post.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

machnak said:


> Update time. Ignore this post.


That won't be hard since I ignore almost all your posts and wait for pics anyway  lol j/k


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a few pictures from on the run this morning. 




lol, thanks Baja!


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 2, 2010)

Always love the updates with pictures. Makes me want to come hangout in that room.


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Invites always there, starts with the smell!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

Are these last few weeks of flowering taking forever or what???


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Shit, you're telling me! LS will be done first. TW and the two WW to follow and so on and so on.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow. Impressive grow Machnak! So many strains, so little time. How's your auto doing?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 2, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That won't be hard since I ignore almost all your posts and wait for pics anyway  lol j/k


agreeeeed...


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wow. Impressive grow Machnak! So many strains, so little time. How's your auto doing?


Thanks Pablo! Doing quite well, in my veg tent growing, I'll be sure to get pictures of them soon.



nattyhead357 said:


> agreeeeed...


 Haha thanks a lot man!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 2, 2010)

there look very healthy man..did you give them that koolbloom powder yet?


----------



## machnak (Sep 3, 2010)

They got it today. 

Not full strength but we'll see how they like it.


----------



## machnak (Sep 3, 2010)

Flash was used for all these pictures, right before lights went on. Enjoy!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 3, 2010)

damn, a flash right in your face, what a shitty way to wake up! lol

They look beautiful man, I'm gonna try it as soon as lights go off, I never even thought of taking pics with the flash when the lights were off...


----------



## machnak (Sep 3, 2010)

Hahahahaha, man it was literally 60 seconds before lights on! Gimme a break ova here!!!!! lol

Try it, I wanna see them!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 3, 2010)

How often do you water with grow big?


----------



## machnak (Sep 3, 2010)

Until I switch them to flower, then again in week 5 & 6 of flower...then water nutrients, water, nutrients...etc.,day with 2 weeks left kool bloom powder, flush, water until chop. 

Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom are used from day of flower, until day of flush. Molasses was used too but I stopped.


But mainly it's water, nutrients, water, nutrients...etc.


Here's where everything is at:

FLOWER:
7.1 Weeks - LS & TW
5.1 Weeks - WW1 MY1
4.1 Weeks - WW2 MY2
2.2 Weeks - Afgoo
1.3 Weeks - Blackberry
49/36/29/14/10 Days
9/3/2010


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok, that answers my question, so basically you water then feed, then repeat. That is what i was asking about.


----------



## machnak (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok, wasn't too sure so I gave ya the entire run down lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 3, 2010)

I love the last picture..... so sick


----------



## machnak (Sep 3, 2010)

Me too, she started getting chubby! Probably another 3 weeks on her.


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Everything still going smoothly.  Here's some pic'chas!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 4, 2010)

mmmmmmm.....


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 4, 2010)

Damn. Now those are some girls I'd love to take pics with


----------



## vairocks (Sep 4, 2010)

@macknak mmmmm realy bro u got an arsenal wit u....sweeeeeeeeeeeeet  so lush green i m in love wit d kolour...(L) keep up d gud work bruv...


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

bajafox said:


> mmmmmmm.....


 Mmmmmm indeed. Ladies are looking nice on your side too man! 


Silent Running said:


> Damn. Now those are some girls I'd love to take pics with


 lol, thanks 


vairocks said:


> @macknak mmmmm realy bro u got an arsenal wit u....sweeeeeeeeeeeeet  so lush green i m in love wit d kolour...(L) keep up d gud work bruv...


 Thanks VA.


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Sep 4, 2010)

Dam bro ive been missn out on the bud show. let me know how ur MK comes out, i have one clone of hindu master kush that stretched bout 8 inches after i put her in 12/12 hps she has fat pre flowers now


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Sep 4, 2010)

machnak said:


> Everything still going smoothly.  Here's some pic'chas!
> 
> View attachment 1136827View attachment 1136828View attachment 1136829View attachment 1136830View attachment 1136831View attachment 1136832View attachment 1136833View attachment 1136834View attachment 1136837View attachment 1136838View attachment 1136839View attachment 1136840View attachment 1136841View attachment 1136842View attachment 1136843View attachment 1136844View attachment 1136852View attachment 1136853View attachment 1136854View attachment 1136856View attachment 1136858View attachment 1136859View attachment 1136862View attachment 1136863View attachment 1136864View attachment 1136866View attachment 1136867View attachment 1136868View attachment 1136869View attachment 1136870View attachment 1136871View attachment 1136872View attachment 1136873View attachment 1136875View attachment 1136876View attachment 1136877


 pic GEDC0254 is insane talk about uniform stacking lol +++rep


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow says it all!!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 4, 2010)

so how those test plant comeing along? what are they about a week into flower?...also after 2 weeks of growing in those cups you should transplant those autos into bigger pots...if not they get really stressed..all the girls looking good.


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> Wow says it all!!


Thanks man



MEANGREEN69 said:


> so how those test plant comeing along? what are they about a week into flower?...also after 2 weeks of growing in those cups you should transplant those autos into bigger pots...if not they get really stressed..all the girls looking good.


Very well man, a little less than a week. Yea I've been reading a lot on them to get a feel for nutrient scheduling and what not, transplant comes soon. Thanks!


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Haven't had videos in a longggg time, found my camera so here ya go.


Veg Tent to start, flower room video is uploading. Plants in the Veg tent are, Blackberry Kush Mother, Hash Spice (2),Master Kush, My(2), Purple Widow, Cheese Wreck, Blue Hash, AKxHK Autos (4) one of them shot glass. 

[youtube]WjQSxb2vVPs[/youtube]


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 4, 2010)

wheres the music homes?


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Shit man, too tired! But other good news, LSxMK seeds are in.  I'm going to let them dry then grow em!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 4, 2010)

that sounds awesome!


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

So here's the flower room video, no music on that one either sorry natty!

Looks like I got about 12 seeds from the pollinated bud site. 

[youtube]h--oV0QVGlU[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 4, 2010)

Lookin good man, there really is no need to "dry" seeds, you can germinate them, right after harvest if you want.


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Mmmmmm, good to know! I'm gonna throw one in now.  Thanks SICC!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2010)

you harvested the lemon skunk already?


----------



## machnak (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh no! No I read what Sicc said wrong. Sorry. Either way though I threw 2 seeds into some water to germinate so if anything I'll use this as a little test. Hopefully I have some sprouts soon from them.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 5, 2010)

When you take the seeds out, you're "harvesting" the seeds lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4603956]When you take the seeds out, you're "harvesting" the seeds lol[/QUOTE]

Gotcha, I wasn't too sure lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, so you just got the seeds, but you didnt harvest the whole plant.


----------



## machnak (Sep 5, 2010)

No, would be wayy to early.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thats what i thought  i was just double checking, lol.


----------



## machnak (Sep 5, 2010)

lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Alright so here they are! None of the Veg tent unfortunately...ran out of time and they need water. 

LS is starting to pack weight, which is awesome.

Everything else is starting to get frosty!


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 7, 2010)

Looking like I might have to go back to Tahoe for a long weekend soon.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2010)

This cola is gonna be a monster!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 7, 2010)

is that one LS??


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes  


Hey Sicc, how do you post the bigger pictures like that?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2010)

I click on the attachments then i just copy and paste the pic, i use www.photobucket.com tho when i post pics, i use their IMG code and it posts it big like that.


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Perfect, thanks man!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 7, 2010)

machnak said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Hey Sicc, how do you post the bigger pictures like that?


 heyy machnak and SICC.. theres an easier way to make the pics bigger too just usin Rollitup... wen u upload the pics through RIU (by clickin on the lil picture of the tree).. and the pics are finished uploading and you can see the pic... jsut drag the mouse pointer over the pic (WITHOUT CLICKING).. you will see a little pencil on the top left of the pic.. drag the mouse clicker up 2 the pencil and click on it.. it will bring up a lil menu.. and u will see an option to change the size from small-medium-large or full size.. click on large and click OK or Submit or w.e.... and wen u post the pic it should be full sized. =) thats wat i do for my thread. =) hope that helps make things easier. =)


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Even more perfect thanks man!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 7, 2010)

awesome chb. thanks


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2010)

Trust me, set your photobucket to private and you're good.
I have been using my account for almost 3 years and i still haven't even broke the 40% marker for my total uploads.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4614745]Trust me, set your photobucket to private and you're good.
I have been using my account for almost 3 years and i still haven't even broke the 40% marker for my total uploads.[/QUOTE]I have to agree. I have a pb account that I use for all kinds of albums and have tons of pictures in there and still haven't filled it half full yet either.


----------



## Unnk (Sep 8, 2010)

this reminds me of my first grow long and tall single colas lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

SICC";4614745]Trust me said:


> I have to agree. I have a pb account that I use for all kinds of albums and have tons of pictures in there and still haven't filled it half full yet either.


Hella speace huh? I have an account and haven't used it in such a while, everything is on my portable HD.  Thanks SR & Sicc.



Unnk said:


> this reminds me of my first grow long and tall single colas lol


 For sure, lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

Update time, ignore this I want a new page.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 8, 2010)

I do the same thing, but use Picasa, and it's web albums. The photo editing on it isnt too bad, and it has tons of online storage


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 1143886

Update for everyone, I'll try to start getting pictures daily approximately the same time so I can see progression a little better.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2010)

how long have they been flowering now?


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

TW and LS are almost 8 weeks.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 9, 2010)

looking good man..when you going to chop?


----------



## machnak (Sep 9, 2010)

On the LS, maybe 2 1/2 weeks? I'll let her tell me. 

Did a bunch of shit today from transplanting everything that needed to be, and organizing things a little better. Ran out of time when my lights went off 

Pictures to come in the morning.  I still need to do a few things but may hold off to see if I can find a house soon.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Sep 10, 2010)

Holy shit havent been to this thread in awile your shits look amazing mand great job!!!!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 10, 2010)

blueberrykush1995 said:


> Holy shit havent been to this thread in awile your shits look amazing mand great job!!!!!


Thanks man, almost coming time to chop for some of them!


----------



## machnak (Sep 10, 2010)

Few pictures from this morning, once again I was in a rush so sorry about lack of photos and the blurry ones. 

View attachment 1148021


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yo man what watt are you running im about to pic up a air cooled 1000w HPS how many plants can i grow under it??


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking good Machnak. You'll have to get out this way soon cause roomie wants to do a colab with you.


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

400W. 





Thanks SR!


Little Update!

*FLOWER ROOM:

*

*VEG ROOM:

*


----------



## vairocks (Sep 11, 2010)

incredible piks...


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

vairocks said:


> incredible piks...


Thanks man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Better put some tape or something around your shot glass. Dont want the roots exposed to light.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 11, 2010)

no tips lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 11, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> no tips lol


I figured that was common knowledge


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 11, 2010)

so what strain is in the shotglass? also did you win the RIU picture contest??


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I figured that was common knowledge


 I know, I wanted to wait til I saw some white roots, wanted to seem em.  Electrical tape did the trick soon after.


nattyhead357 said:


> no tips lol


lol, I'll remember that!!!!!



MEANGREEN69 said:


> so what strain is in the shotglass? also did you win the RIU picture contest??


 HKxAK Auto.  This will be fun to she how stressed she's going to get real soon...only the strong survive 

And why of course my friend!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I would like to see pics of this plant when it was grown  is that possible, (the original mom and pop, and aunts and uncles, lol)


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 11, 2010)

SWEET TITTYS!!! so whats the prize??? so how do you know its a female? it could very well be a male my friend.lol..

hey billcollector99 ive seen the great great grand mother &father all the way down to the aunts and uncles, have brothers and sisters great looking famliy..lol..but theres no pics =(


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

Some glass that hasn't been determined yet. I ended up heading home, went and got a T5 from the hydro store instead. Sorry man! DON'Y EVEN SAY THAT! MALE? HUH!? lol. Still at work, gimme a call if you are.


No pics what so ever?  Not even one?

So I topped HS1, MK, and MY3 that are in the Veg tent. Also got rid of some of the lower bud sites on the rest for bigger top buds.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 12, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> SWEET TITTYS!!! so whats the prize??? so how do you know its a female? it could very well be a male my friend.lol..
> 
> hey billcollector99 ive seen the great great grand mother &father all the way down to the aunts and uncles, have brothers and sisters great looking famliy..lol..but theres no pics =(


I am gonna make an assumption, but not out loud. What kind of pheno's are there? about how tall do they grow, when do they usually show sex by, what week? Do they all flower at the same time, uniformly among different plants? Sorry if that is too many questions, but if you could answer them, i would greatly appreciate that


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

He can answer them, and if my assumption is right...then so is yours.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

im actually getting ready to do a shot glass as well haha


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

So bad news this morning.  Wake, get ready blah blah...so got to check on my ladies...flower room first, everything is ok. Veg tent everything seems to be fine, until I find pollen sacs on the plant I thought was HS1. 

I transplanted everyone in veg and moved them around...but instead of putting them back in the same order I moved them. So I find the male, positive it's HS1 so I cut it down. Ok cool....well then I go to pull the grow bag out after I killed it and it was the PW!!!!!!  I'm pretty angry right now because that could of been some good pollen but not I'm fucked. So, what I learned was always check the label to be sure you're killing what's right. I'm sorry Santa!

Anyways, heres some pictures of everything...RIP PW. 

*FLOWER:*

 Not pictured Blackberry Kush & LST MY1

*VEG TENT:

*View attachment 1151679




I still can't believe I did what I did....I need to smoke it off


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry about the PW. Everything looks healthy and green and yeah....smoke it off.


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Ganja gods must be with me today other than this morning, was pissed I forgot my weed at home, then out of nowhere BAM a joint I rolled and forgot about in my backpack! Ripped it open and will provide bowl packs to help me through the day. 

Thanks SR. I'm really kicking myself in the ass now, I wanted to backcross PWxWW and cross PWxLSxMK but now...it won't happen.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 12, 2010)

Man...that would have been some sweet crossing. Who knows, maybe one of us will end up with a *gasp* PW male ourselves. It'll be me now that I put that out there. Hmm, start a business selling pollen. Probably have a very tiny window of how long it would keep though. Nah, rather just grow regs and know the pollen is good and exactly what it is from. lol

Bah, sorry...already beat you to the bowl this afternoon.


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

I know! Well, I'll pay for overnight shipping if Santa gets some pollen. My PW was about 3 weeks old from sprout. Lights were on 18/6 if anyone wants to use that as a gauge.


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, after my stupidity I called a friend to see if I could save it. So, with little percentage I called my sister in-law who is at my house now to try. It's been an hour since the cut and already it's too far gone I'd say.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

why not just take a clone?


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not home and my sister-in-law wouldn't have a clue.  I won't be home for another 13 hours either.


I'm going to have her put it into a cup of water until I get home.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 12, 2010)

Just read what happened, that sucks man... I've been very anal about my labeling lately and even then I fucked up and switched my Sharksbreath and Acapulco Gold on myself. Luckily one is a sativa and the other is an indica, I guessed right after I relabeled them because they're growing accordingly.

Good luck, have her put some cuttings in a cup of water till you get home, should still have plenty of time to put them in your cloner.


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm hoping.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 12, 2010)

if you cant save it 
PM me.... I have santa on speed dial


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> if you cant save it
> PM me.... I have santa on speed dial



I'll keep that in mind, I still can't believe it...I was dumbfounded. I wanted the pollen!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 12, 2010)

its all good man


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 12, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I am gonna make an assumption, but not out loud. What kind of pheno's are there? about how tall do they grow, when do they usually show sex by, what week? Do they all flower at the same time, uniformly among different plants? Sorry if that is too many questions, but if you could answer them, i would greatly appreciate that


whats up BILL,ok i'll try and keep it short.those autos are F3's of lowlifes auto AK47 X

HINDUKUSH..they came from one of five mother F2's one female and the male were 22 inch tall

pheno(i think was the AK)..then there was a 14 inch tall pheno (which i think was the hindu. says on

lowlifes page that it gets 14inches)...two others were a mix of the two about 16inches (nothing

special IMO)...then there was the fastest one that was about 18 inches (nice plant)..they all showed

sex in about 20 to 25 days. by day 30 there starting to flower. i've had never let them go with out

being seeded, but should be about 10weeks from seed...the problem is that i dont recall which

pheno he has...i know its not the satvia pheno..i think it was the fastest pheno about 75 % sure.

sorry guys, oh and the male for all of them was the AK pheno..should have a good chance of

winning the shotglass contest cause there roots dont get larger at all. good luck hope the info

helped, sorry for the long post machnak..


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 12, 2010)

nice post!


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> whats up BILL,ok i'll try and keep it short.those autos are F3's of lowlifes auto AK47 X
> 
> HINDUKUSH..they came from one of five mother F2's one female and the male were 22 inch tall
> 
> ...


Yea you fucking better be!!!!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 12, 2010)

> Yea you fucking better be!!!!!!


haahahahaahahahaah!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 13, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> whats up BILL,ok i'll try and keep it short.those autos are F3's of lowlifes auto AK47 X
> 
> HINDUKUSH..they came from one of five mother F2's one female and the male were 22 inch tall
> 
> ...


Not too long at all IMO, thank you for the info man, much appreciated


----------



## machnak (Sep 13, 2010)

So got home and the PW that I cut still looks like it can be saved...I put it into a rockwool cube after dipping into rooting hormone...only time will tell now. I'm also going to take a clone as well in the morning, clone may be the top though.


EDIT****


Oh & I got 2 LSxMK sprouts!!!!! :Weed:


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 13, 2010)

awesome.... let me know


----------



## machnak (Sep 13, 2010)

Alright, good news and bad. Bad news is PW is done, finished, no more. I gotta get ahold of Santa. Good news is that the MK I topped will have 2 colas as well as 2 for the MY3. The HS2 I FIM'ed will have 4 colas. 

Flower Room:



Veg Tent:


----------



## bajafox (Sep 13, 2010)

NICE!! Make sure you cure some of that stuff for at least a month, my wife is pretty much set on a Vegas trip by the end of November


----------



## machnak (Sep 13, 2010)

Of course! From the looks of things LS may go to 10 or 11 weeks...we shall see.

So my buddy came over and we got to thinking, the supposebly PW that I killed, was only 20 days from Sprout. As you can see from the pictures it clearly has pollen sacs being a male...so I killed it...well it could be a possibility I mixed up labels and kill an HKxAK auto...they show sex around 20 days....now PW I don't think it would even come nearly close to showing sex, let alone pollen sacs at twenty days? So what do you all think?

Only time will tell now, but I'm hoping that's what I did.


----------



## machnak (Sep 13, 2010)

& this is what could be the PW if I killed a male auto.

Natty, or anyone who has one going can you tell me what your think is regards to the looks of yours currently?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> NICE!! Make sure you cure some of that stuff for at least a month, my wife is pretty much set on a Vegas trip by the end of November


 Since i have never been, maybe i can talk mine into doing the same thing


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Since i have never been, maybe i can talk mine into doing the same thing



Definitely would be a trip!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 14, 2010)

machnak said:


> Definitely would be a trip!


 Yeah it would be!!!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll let you guys know if we end up booking a trip


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

It's still up in there air but SD should be soon as well, probably after October.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

Flying or driving? If you drive let me know so I can time it and have some small clones ready for you in party cups


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Driving for sure.  I'll have some to bring as well.


So did you or Bill grow out that PW?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

I haven't, I only have the shot glass one's going. I feel like I need to get me a male and start breeding so I can contribute back


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Same here, I really hoped I killed an auto and thought it was the PW.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 14, 2010)

machnak said:


> & this is what could be the PW if I killed a male auto.
> 
> Natty, or anyone who has one going can you tell me what your think is regards to the looks of yours currently?
> View attachment 1154738


That looks nothing like my PW. the PW is extremely sativa dominant as far as growth patterns. It could be a different phenotype than mine of course but that looks pretty indica to me


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 14, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> [video=youtube;SQKDllKuYMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQKDllKuYMo&feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


 
watch the video and look at the leaves... very sativa


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Well damnit.  Oh well guess I just had high hopes. But if you talk to Santa and he has any presents I'd love another and promise I won't make the same mistake again...ever.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ill talk to him and see what he can do...


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome, thanks man if you need Santa let me know as well.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 14, 2010)

im good right now. I still have a bunch from last xmas. I am going to do a couple seed runs if I get a male from the competition. then i shall return a bunch back to him


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds good man, I'll do the same with whatever I cross the PW with, male or female it's going to get crossed.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

Damn, two more weeks!! Good luck man, I hope both our harvests come out as good looking as bills outdoor grow


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

You too brotha, LS better get fat quick!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

Just saw your post in fdd's thread and decided to look up Trainwreck on Attitude, it says Flowering time: Long, lol...that sucks but I'm sure the wait will be worth it 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/royal-dutch-genetics/royal-dutch-genetics-trainwreck-feminized/prod_1131.html


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

I know everywhere I've look says 11+ weeks. 

Wait won't bother me.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

Same here, I can wait


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

I just know someday she will blow my mind.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm sure she will!

Check this out, my wife wants to go, lol

http://www.ticketfly.com/purchase/event/14333


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Fuck yea!!!!!! Man that would be awesome


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

My birthday is coming up and I don't really want anything this year so I'm gonna see if we can just go to that and get the VIP package, problem is we'll have to push back our Vegas trip.

You should go!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Let me show my fiance and we'll see. To give you my honest opinion though,I think she will say it's retarded and blah blah blah...but fuck it maybe I'll come alone!!!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

I didn't even know about it, I saw it on my wife's fb, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

Watch out for male flowers on the TW mach.


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you see some in a picture?!?!?!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

NO! but if it is real TW, which im not doubting, they have a tendency to throw out male flowers towards the end.


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Phew, man you literally got my about to drive home from work lol. Fuck hahaha.

I did read something about TW having that tendancy...and I thought I found a nanner' on her a week ago but it turned out to be a swollen ass calyx.


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Just a few from this morning.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

Damn that LS looks soo tasty.


----------



## vairocks (Sep 15, 2010)

de luk thriving....time fr a spliff...


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

vairocks said:


> de luk thriving....time fr a spliff...





billcollector99 said:


> Damn that LS looks soo tasty.


Thanks Bill. Hell yes VA, enjoy it!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 15, 2010)

those white widows are looking super frosty my friend.


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks man, I wish I had someone growing one for clones or something. 


I'm cutting LS and TW in 13 days. Hopefully. Asked FDD on his thread to see if your plants are done.

So then, I'm going to flower the topped MK and the FIM'ed Hash Spice...which you gotta see because it for sure has 4 but maybe more lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 16, 2010)

Alright got some problems...finally I guess smooth sailing for so long then BAM Thrips. I went and got some EcoSmart Organic Insect Killer. I wanted to get something NOW, but I'll see how this works and if not well I'll get some spinosad. Also made some of my own yellow traps with fly paper...hopefully it works.


Found the Thrips in my Veg tent, not the flower closet thankfully but it was hard to check with their lights off only using green lights. So I sprayed the fuck out of them and will see how the react periodically. 

Anyone use EcoSmart or have any other suggestions for these little fuckers?


----------



## machnak (Sep 16, 2010)

AND NOW THIS SHIT?!?!?!?

I watered them plenty with a spray bottle and made sure every leaf had that Eco stuff off of it. I hope I didn't just kill all my fucking plants. Instructions didn't say but I'm starting to think I should of diluted it....

Take a look, I'll see in the morning if they're going to live or die. All because of fucking Thrips.

This is how I feel -?


----------



## JRTokin (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry to see the plants like that mate. Yeah even those bio insecticides can be strong as hell. Hope you will get back on track. Are you going to flush them?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn man sorry to hear that... I hope you get that figured out, sucks putting so much work into something for a simple mistake to set you back, which is why I'm never storing my soil outside again  Good luck man, hope the garden Gods look over your girls


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 16, 2010)

Hopefully they'll be ok Mach. It was foliar spray that did it? If so, would flushing help? TBH, that's how mine looked over watered. Crossing my fingers for your girls hun.


----------



## machnak (Sep 16, 2010)

Bad news, everyone of them died. I should of used the EcoSmart at like 1/4 strength. The bottle didn't say anything about watering it down and I didn't use my better judgement so I payed.

My veg tent is empty, but on a good note the EcoSmart did kill the bugs!!! My plants as well lol. I'm trying to stay calm about it...I'm really just upset about the Hash Spice, just because it looked like a cool plant and I'm out of seeds. RIP little plants.

I am germinating a MK, a LS, Two LSxMK, 2 HKxAK Autos...one for the shotglass contest, one for me, and two more Mystery seeds. Once Santa comes to see me I'll germinate those as well.

SO it sucks but I learned from my mistake.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

machnak said:


> Bad news, everyone of them died. I should of used the EcoSmart at like 1/4 strength. The bottle didn't say anything about watering it down and I didn't use my better judgement so I payed.
> 
> My veg tent is empty, but on a good note the EcoSmart did kill the bugs!!! My plants as well lol. I'm trying to stay calm about it...I'm really just upset about the Hash Spice, just because it looked like a cool plant and I'm out of seeds. RIP little plants.
> 
> ...


 So... the Flower room is still ok though right?? I hope so. Damn too bad there isnt a way to get a couple of clones out there.


----------



## machnak (Sep 16, 2010)

Flower room is A-Ok


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 16, 2010)

damn, how many plants did you lose?


----------



## machnak (Sep 16, 2010)

Lost a Master Kush, Cheese Wreck, Blue Hash, Hash Spice (2), a Blackberry Kush Mother, 2 Mysterys, and 4 HKxAK47 Autos.

Quite a few. It sucks!


----------



## machnak (Sep 16, 2010)

> I am germinating a MK, a LS, Two LSxMK, 2 HKxAK Autos...one for the shotglass contest, one for me, and two more Mystery seeds. Once Santa comes to see me I'll germinate those as well.


Those will all be in my Veg Tent, along with a BCN Diesel Freebie I got. The tent though I must admit looks a hell of a lot better that I got to clean it out completely and re-arrange everything!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 16, 2010)

damn thats insane, RIP


----------



## machnak (Sep 16, 2010)

I know man, it was definitely not a good thing and I'm kicking myself in the ass...but what's done is done.

RIP.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey man I'm diggin your setup! That's super lame you lost all those plants! That's no good...no good at all.
Good stuff man, subbed and looking forward to seeing more and more buds!


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> Hey man I'm diggin your setup! That's super lame you lost all those plants! That's no good...no good at all.
> Good stuff man, subbed and looking forward to seeing more and more buds!



Thanks man! Live and learn I guess. I should be chopping in like 12 days or so buds to come soon as well as some pictures in the AM. I had a nice littler perpetual thing going, but killing 10 plants put me back a few haha.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 17, 2010)

machnak said:


> Thanks man! Live and learn I guess. I should be chopping in like 12 days or so buds to come soon as well as some pictures in the AM. I had a nice littler perpetual thing going, but killing 10 plants put me back a few haha.


Ya for sure it would. I'm liking that Lemon Skunk, too. I've never had it but all the grows I've seen of it makes it just look absolutely CHRONIC, and I'm definitely a fan of the Skunk family.


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

You and I both man. I used her to breed with too, I had some Master Kush Pollen and pollinated lower budsites on her. Had two of em growing until I killed them but I'll has a smoke report up soon for the LS.

I can't wait to see the LSxMK I made grow and bud!


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 17, 2010)

machnak said:


> i know man, it was definitely not a good thing and i'm kicking myself in the ass...but what's done is done.
> 
> Rip.


 (((((hugs)))))


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks SR! Means a lot!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

Everyone has some kind of trouble their first time I'm sure, it would have been great to go flawless but like you said, live and learn. 

I'll be counting the days with you, at least for the next 8 or so...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yo, my prize came in the mail today, how bout yours?


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

Not sure yet, I'm working til fucking 2AM 


I hope it's in my mailbox waiting!

I forgot to post these but here is pictures from this morning before and right after their lights came on.


----------



## noxilius (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been reading your thread for the past few days and you are a born ganja farmer dude, first time grows never work out this good even with your new set back. I subbed, can't wait to see your harvest!


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

noxilius said:


> I've been reading your thread for the past few days and you are a born ganja farmer dude, first time grows never work out this good even with your new set back. I subbed, can't wait to see your harvest!


Thanks man! Wish I had more to work with but once I get my house I'll be producing a lot more weight.  Chop comes soon bro, stay tuned!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

lol, looks awesome man 

Check your PMs soon.


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

Haha, I did...Check your phone.


----------



## MICAHLOVESWEED316 (Sep 17, 2010)

So the master kush turnt out 2 b males..???? Bs.. Looks great


----------



## MICAHLOVESWEED316 (Sep 17, 2010)

Which 1,r master kush or did those turn out 2 b males and how long do u veg from seed buddy???? Great fuckin grow journal..


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

MICAHLOVESWEED316 said:


> Which 1,r master kush or did those turn out 2 b males and how long do u veg from seed buddy???? Great fuckin grow journal..


 The Kush was male, I have another germinating now. I used the MK pollen to pollinate some lower bud sites on the LS. I got MKxLS seeds and also have them germinating right now. 

I vegged for about 4 weeks or so? 



The Master Kush can be found on page 24.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 17, 2010)

machnak said:


> The Master Kush can be found on page 24.


Club was bumping tonight. Anyhow. I have my settings different. I only see 19 pages because I have my default to show more posts per page. In other words...way to mess with a drunk toker! I looked for page 24 for a good 5 minutes. lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

lol, too funny!!!


----------



## hoMegrowN"/ (Sep 18, 2010)

Sick setup up man...
Sticking close to this one.


----------



## machnak (Sep 18, 2010)

hoMegrowN"/;4659387 said:


> Sick setup up man...
> Sticking close to this one.



Thanks bud. See ya soon!


----------



## machnak (Sep 18, 2010)

Update Time! 


*Lemon Skunk:


*

*Train Wreck:

*

*White Widows:

*

*Mystery LST & #2:

*


*Afgoo:

*

*Blackberry Kush:

*

*Test Plants:

*



Hopefully chopping the LS and TW in 9 Days but I'm thinking a little longer...we'll see.

2 weeks on the LST Mystery, and playing it by year with the rest. 

Also have a tap-root on half the seeds, I'll let them go til tonight than plant them tomorrow morning or later tonight.

Enjoy!


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 18, 2010)

Very Nice!! That widow is frosty dude, but the Afgoo looks even better. Keep up the good growing.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 18, 2010)

damn.. the widows are my fav right now..but the afgoo and blackberry kush are fast and frosty..are they worth keeping?

also i agree with waiting longer then 9 days to chop. i think there going to fatten up more. they just keep spitting hairs?...

that test plant is out of control huh?..which one is that? and how tall is it?


----------



## machnak (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine too, of course worth keeping!

I mean it's still early but I don't think the Afgoo with get much bigger, so not too big a yield. Blackberry is definitely going to be a produce I think...sites all over.

More hairs yes, but a lot more white to red hairs. Trichs are still looking cloudy, not much amber.

Mother fucker is still stretching! The other one we lollipopped is doing ok, not much new growth really. 

I think I have a few thrips in the flower room now too...none seen but on some leaves it's like little silver specks. So I got some more fly-traps and some neem oil. I'll be making 1/4 TSP Neem Oil & 1/4 TSP Dish Soap to 1 GAL water and give only leaves a spray once the lights go off tonight...or I could just spray some EcoSmart and kill them!!!! lol, kidding!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 18, 2010)

Lookin gooooooooood


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 18, 2010)

your going to have to use hand to hand combat with those fucker too. the neem oil works good but it stinks i whouldnt spray the buds..lol fuck that Ecosmart made it look like hiroshima in there...


----------



## machnak (Sep 18, 2010)

lol hell yes it did, I'm definitely not going to get a single drop on the bud! and I'm going to start by spraying it on lower fan leaves to see the reaction. I think Neem oil smells kind of like chicken broth haha, I don't mind the smell!! Also if it safe to spray on soil? Or should I worry about that fucking with them when I water and what not?

I flushed LS, TW, and the LST'ed MY1 two days ago forgot to tell everyone. Run-off pH was 6.3 - 6.5

Hand to hand combat? What should I get some mini swords? Breed my own lady bugs to kill them?! WHAT?! 

Thanks SICC, I agree completely.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 18, 2010)

you can feed them neem oil too they'll use it..but im not sure if it going to fuck with the buds or not...


----------



## machnak (Sep 18, 2010)

Man I just want these fuckers gone. I wish there was something I could spray on buds,leaves, everything and not kill my plant but kills thrips.

Where can I pick-up lady bugs? Find any in your yard lol?


----------



## pheonixfire1991 (Sep 18, 2010)

i love how its pretty as hell man. good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and also how it goes from seedling to finish.


----------



## machnak (Sep 18, 2010)

pheonixfire1991 said:


> i love how its pretty as hell man. good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and also how it goes from seedling to finish.


Thanks bud.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

What exactly are you testing, on the test plant?


----------



## machnak (Sep 19, 2010)

Well it's MeanGreen's breed he has made...wants to see it flower!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ahh, mind if i ask the genetics?


----------



## machnak (Sep 19, 2010)

Ancient Chinese Secret. 



It's some crazy Sativa MeanGreen had and crossed with a male Auto.


----------



## pheonixfire1991 (Sep 19, 2010)

dude. im so baked off orange kush. weed. is basically all we could need. it supplies all the amino acids and omega 3s. legalize it. fucking...a.


----------



## machnak (Sep 19, 2010)

pheonixfire1991 said:


> dude. im so baked off orange kush. weed. is basically all we could need. it supplies all the amino acids and omega 3s. legalize it. fucking...a.



That's cool man, what does it have to do with anything we are talking about though?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 19, 2010)

haha i was gonna say the same thing...


----------



## machnak (Sep 19, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> haha i was gonna say the same thing...



lol, Great Minds my friend, Great minds.


----------



## JRTokin (Sep 20, 2010)

pheonixfire1991 said:


> dude. im so baked off orange kush. weed. is basically all we could need. it supplies all the amino acids and omega 3s. legalize it. fucking...a.


Aaah the complexities of the baked mind. Its like youre reading my mind 

Sorry mac was just checking upon your grow and saw this lol. Just made me giggle

Oh BTW was sorry to hear about your clones, thats crap. At least youve still got some ladies in flower though


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

Ha, man I almost forgot! Thanks!!!!!!  Clones? Ha they were all about 4-5 weeks from seed! 

Couple pictures for you guys.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 20, 2010)

BRB. Got to figure out how to fix a lighter burn on my monitor. Tried to blaze one of your buds.


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

lol, I just saw something like that to Baja....hahahaha. 


Thanks SR.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

Holy crap dude, they look so good now it's not even funny. Its making my mouth water


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

Well you'll get the taste soon enough my friend!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> Alright everyone, got a few pictures from this morning.
> 
> I got 3 new plants, a Blackberry Kush Mother...and 2 test plants TP1 &TP2 to flower for genetic purposes.
> 
> ...


 looks amazing keep it up  blazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

cannabis420420 said:


> looks amazing keep it up  blazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol


Thanks brotha.


Quick question, I've already flushed LS, TW, MY(LST)...anyways I think the TW has a Magnesium deficiency by the look of the leaves curling down. Would it be wise to add some CalMag or just let them finish as is?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

I would just let them finish as is. Maybe only water and molasses


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool, just wanted a second opinion. That's all they're getting as of now, the ones close to harvest anyways.


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 20, 2010)

#4 is my fave. What is it? you should be a proud papa!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> Man I just want these fuckers gone. I wish there was something I could spray on buds,leaves, everything and not kill my plant but kills thrips.
> 
> Where can I pick-up lady bugs? Find any in your yard lol?


 I picked up a spray oil that i use on my flowering ladies that kills mites, thrips, root maggots/gnats, aphids, and a bunch of other stuff too, and it has never harmed my plants.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> Ancient Chinese Secret.
> 
> 
> 
> It's some crazy Sativa MeanGreen had and crossed with a male Auto.


I already found and read the thread  i am enticed and excited, and thats all i gotta say


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 20, 2010)

link to the thread please...


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds good Bill. 


Go to MeanGreen69's profile and view all started threads...there is a few.


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

Few pictures from this morning. Update on the Veg Tent, I got a sprout from MK and BCN Diesel...looks like the rest will be soon to follow so hopefully by tonight.


Also, by the looks of the TW I gave here some KoolBloom, the leaves curling down like how they are in a N deficiency so hopefully she perks up soon. I'll flush her again in a few days.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice, what is the strain in the 3rd pic??


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

It smells like lemons! If that helps


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 21, 2010)

That lemon skunk has a whole different color scheme to it compared to the rest of the ladies, almost a golden sheen to it.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2010)

Them ladies are lookin sexy


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

Yea, she looks way sexier, like a high class hooker for politicians, lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> That lemon skunk has a whole different color scheme to it compared to the rest of the ladies, almost a golden sheen to it.


She does look pretty cool, but when they lights come on they have like a blue/purple color to em. 

[QUOTE="SICC";4672689]Them ladies are lookin sexy [/QUOTE]


Thanks SICC.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 21, 2010)

Late but subed, looks like you got some nice stuff goin in here. Nice and fat nugs too!


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Late but subed, looks like you got some nice stuff goin in here. Nice and fat nugs too!


Thanks man, another few weeks then I start chopping bitches down!


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Yea, she looks way sexier, like a high class hooker for politicians, lol


Hahaahahaha, pretty funny man.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah man the ladies are coming along real well, good work Machnak - keep that shit up


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> yeah man the ladies are coming along real well, good work Machnak - keep that shit up



Thanks dude! I will!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 21, 2010)

those pics were great!!..they all look heathly as fuck.. so are you going to end up feeding the LS and TW again? or just let them go with water/molessas?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

bill, I finally put up an avatar, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> bill, I finally put up an avatar, lol


alleluia!!!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

oh shit, wrong thread, lol, meant to put it on yours, hahahaha, sorry machnak  (slight hijack in progress)


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

Hahaha it's all good man, we should all have one big thread to grow within for the group. 


Mean, yes I fed them last night. Kool Bloom nigga!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

machnak said:


> Hahaha it's all good man, we should all have one big thread to grow within for the group.


Done 

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/homegrown-tokers.html


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

Good shit man.


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

The LS started to 'die' it seems. All top buds and leaves are getting to the point I can touch them and they will crumble and brake. She is 10 weeks today.

Also the LST MY has lost a lot of foilage. It's almost as if they got burned by the light but trust me...it's not. The plants closer to the lights then those two are fine...so I'm thinking about chopping down the LS soon. It's trichs are milky/amber.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 22, 2010)

How soon is soon? Wait as long as you can until the perfect moment! lol, I hate waiting


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 22, 2010)

LS sounds and looks done. Nice looking buds, bud.


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks SR and Baja! I'm going to wait until I think she's done. But soon like withing the next three days?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 22, 2010)

So when you touch the top bud it breaks off like being too dry? Fluffy bud? Sounds like how the LR's I did last time were to the touch.


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

Exactly. Which is gay because three days ago, they were gooey and dense as fuck! But I guess they're drying.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe she needs more water...


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

Nope. Watered yesterday.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 22, 2010)

i think pic #6 is Phosphorus deficiency. probly from the flush and not feeding them..if your going to harvest them soon i whould worry to much..as for the LS not sure it could be light burn? check out this link:http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 22, 2010)

I would cut her down, the thc will start to degrade if you let them go too long.


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

Man using a friends camera really make me miss mine.


Here is why, Enjoy!


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

Alright, so I chopped a little off the top. Here's some pictures of her. The LS btw. I'm going to let the rest of her go for a few more days to see if any progress towards better looking buds come up.

Here's the buds.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

Murderer!!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

I know I know, but she hasn't made any progress towards getting better. She just kept feeling more and more burnt. I figured some bud that gets me a little high rather than no bud is better. Oh well, only one.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 22, 2010)

there just at the end of the there life..nice trim job...the other plants are looking great


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks man, I quick dried some of it and smoked me...definitely going to get me high. Nice head-high but as of now it didn't taste to good. It's drying and I'll see about chopping the rest of it within the next few days.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 22, 2010)

bills right, better something than nothing, nice job 

I did the same thing to Edawg today, it looked like I was losing her so I cut her down


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Alright, one more bud shot picture....looking at the picture doesn't upset me as much as it should that I cut her early. Half of her anyways haha.


----------



## MICAHLOVESWEED316 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanx... Cool man?? That's wzup MK&LS seeds send me sum haha!!! Hit me up doe!!!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Yea 4 sure my n!ga ima hit yA up go sHo ya dig?



Haha what has the world come to lol


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Sep 23, 2010)

attitude has new chocolope and a couple other DNA seeds back instock


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice thanks for the info bud.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 23, 2010)

That looks like some tasty ass shit mach. Good work


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2010)

machnak said:


> Alright, one more bud shot picture....looking at the picture doesn't upset me as much as it should that I cut her early. Half of her anyways haha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1172566


She looks done to me


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 23, 2010)

machnak said:


> Yea 4 sure my n!ga ima hit yA up go sHo ya dig?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha what has the world come to lol



hahaha!!!!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> That looks like some tasty ass shit mach. Good work


 Thanks man, I'll have a smoke report soon.  No scale to weigh it, but I'll have one tonight. I cut the rest of her down this morning.


nattyhead357 said:


> hahaha!!!!!


Hahahaha, what the fuck is he thinking?!
[QUOTE="SICC";4682676]She looks done to me  [/QUOTE]
Yea, I agree. I should of pulled her a few days ago now that I'm looking at pictures. Oh well, it's mine!


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Couple shots of everything else this morning from today.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 23, 2010)

Damnit Mach! Now I gotta go pack a bowl cause I have a crick in my neck from looking at them sideways shots. 

Looking sweet!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2010)

This pic jumped out at me 

nice and chunky


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

SICC";4683695]This pic jumped out at me bongsmilie
nice and chunky
[/QUOTE]
Thanks SICC said:


> Damnit Mach! Now I gotta go pack a bowl cause I have a crick in my neck from looking at them sideways shots.
> 
> Looking sweet!


Sorry SR!!! I knew I was high and forgetting something


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 23, 2010)

they all loook so good..what plant is pic#2? looks frosty..hows the test plants?


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Plant #2 is Afgoo. 


Test Plants are well, the one is getting transplanted tomorrow.


----------



## machnak (Sep 24, 2010)

Should I chop her? I know I want to, but would like a second opinion. Trichomes are about 30% Amber 60% Cloudy 10% Clear. I want more of a upper of a high.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll tell you one thing, I wish I had waited at least another day on the samples I've taken... If you want to scratch an itch, just take a small branch from her and let her go until you _know_ she's ready  

She looks good  Patience sucks


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd wait a few more days and let some more of the clear go cloudy. But then again...I'd probably talk myself out of it after a few hours because I'm too impatient.


----------



## machnak (Sep 24, 2010)

Alright alright, I'll let her go another day.  Chop tomorrow as soon as I get up.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah a couple days should be good


----------



## noxilius (Sep 24, 2010)

can't wait!!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 24, 2010)

what strain is that one?..looks bomb


----------



## machnak (Sep 24, 2010)

Train Wreck homie. Chop tomorrow or Sunday. Roll through Sunday or Monday?


----------



## machnak (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh the the Test Plant #2 got put into her final home today. 4 1/2 Gal pot.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 24, 2010)

machnak said:


> Train Wreck homie. Chop tomorrow or Sunday. Roll through Sunday or Monday?





machnak said:


> Oh the the Test Plant #2 got put into her final home today. 4 1/2 Gal pot.


ill see whats up..about how tall is she?


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 24, 2010)

That is the Train Wreck? Been trying to find out what it looked like. It looks super dank. Seedbank seeds? Smoke report would be nice when the time comes.


----------



## machnak (Sep 24, 2010)

The bigger one is 28 Inches, the other is 18.


----------



## machnak (Sep 24, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> That is the Train Wreck? Been trying to find out what it looked like. It looks super dank. Seedbank seeds? Smoke report would be nice when the time comes.



Sure is, not sure of the breeders I got it from a buddy. I'll have one for sure.  Chop in 2 or 3 days...maybe tomorrow who knows...the trichomes will tell me.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks for the pics..they look great. are they still getting taller? or have they stoped? and how many weeks are they?...ok thats it ..lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Haha, ok...the tallest one has seemed to stop putting on height and is now starting to produce buds. The little one is still growing slowly, but I'm almost positive she's not going to get much bigger.

They are both 3 weeks into flower today. 


I'll have an update in the morning.


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Alright, chopped down the trainwreck and both the mysteries. Man they didn't yield much but it's going to be some really nice smoke. 

MYS LST - 20G Wet
MYS 1 - 12G Wet
TrainWreck - Forgot to weigh.  I will once I get home. But my guess would be about 26 grams maybe?

Lemonskunk weight was about 17 grams wet...started to cure yesterday.

Pictures soon as I get to work.


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

As promised here is a few pictures of everything cut, all random any question on what is what just lemme know! The two Mysteries were definitely the same strain and it's frosty as fuck.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 25, 2010)

looks like your going to have some bomb buds pretty soon...it so hard not to smoke them when there cureing.


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

I know! Oh well longer the wait better the smoke.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 25, 2010)

Save me some!! lol

Good shit


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

Got bored and can't sleep. More bud porn.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 26, 2010)

which one has all the red hairs on it? that looks great!


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> which one has all the red hairs on it? that looks great!


Train Wreck. 


& here the WW I chopped this morning.


----------



## goodeye2113 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have read ~90% of this thread and i like your setup and i have learned from the last 80+ pages. ill be subbin for sure! swing over and check mine out, sorry we kinda butted heads over in my thread!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

damn that ww is frosty  lovely.


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> damn that ww is frosty  lovely.


Thanks Bill, I didn't weigh all of her but the main cola weighed just over 40G wet. Should be a decent harvest weight compared to the rest.



goodeye2113 said:


> I have read ~90% of this thread and i like your setup and i have learned from the last 80+ pages. ill be subbin for sure! swing over and check mine out, sorry we kinda butted heads over in my thread!


All good man & thank you! Not sure what was said on your thread but I'll check it out for sure.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 26, 2010)

enough with the soft talk... We are men!


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

lol, sir yes sir! I searched though and have no clue what he is talking about about butting heads. Maybe he is mistaking me for some other foooooo.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 26, 2010)

I think he mistaked you for the one person talking about the exhaust. Yeah, we are men! :grabballsandspitonground:


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

lol, nice smiley hahahahaha. 


Yea that mistaphuck guy I'm pretty sure.


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

Ignore this, pictures are retarded.


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Little update - I have germing 8 WRxNL 10 HKxAK Autos, 2 WRxLR. I may have mixed up strain but I'm not sure. Anyways here is pictures of everything current going.

In Flower - Blackberry Kush , Afgoo, 2 Test Plants.

Pictures in Veg have labels in the pictures.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Dammit machnak, you're making it really hard to tell my wife we can't afford to go to Vegas yet, lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Hahaaha, man you're doing the same for SD!!!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

lol!! Didn't see it that way


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

I talked to Bill about coming, buy my buddy MeanGreen69 may come out soon. Even if it ends up being for just a day or something, I'll be there soon.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 27, 2010)

well I have a little ways to travel but We have talked about it as well


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

natty are you on the east coast? My wife and I are talking about flying to NYC and drive down to DC before flying home, I think SR might be on the way??


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 27, 2010)

yea me and SR arent to far away


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool, I'm planning it for May or June of next year but it's on our to do list


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Well shit Baja, maybe I'll fly home when you get close to DC. I'm from Virginia Beach VA originally. Raised there almost my entire life.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Sounds like a smoke out in Virginia, lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Virginia Beach to be the meet up would be pretty cool. I know some private areas of the beach.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm about 4 hours from DC and about 2-3 hours for VA Beach. Natty, you missed it...I think I posted it in my journal. I have a friend trying to talk me into heading your way in a few weekends. lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 28, 2010)

well when you do (cuz you definitly should) let me know and we can chill.


----------



## Whiteboyindahood (Sep 28, 2010)

I found this thread because I want to compare other Master Kush grows to mine. I haven't read all 87 pages but I see you are using soil but you have leaf curl which is indiciative to over fertilizing. I hope that you have flushed. I make my own soil using from a compost bin an other organic nutrients. If you are using chems, use half recommended dosage and flush every couple of weeks. Chem doesn't work that well in soil so I would recommend using pearlite or rockwood. If you like soil, try using organic ferts instead. Also notice that your bud sizes are kinda small probably due to the stress of being over fertilized. Here's my MK all organic with only Fossil Fuel and Nitrozyme which I probably didn't even need. With all organic, no flushing needed (although I do anyhow).


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Whiteboyindahood said:


> I found this thread because I want to compare other Master Kush grows to mine. I haven't read all 87 pages but I see you are using soil but you have leaf curl which is indiciative to over fertilizing. I hope that you have flushed. I make my own soil using from a compost bin an other organic nutrients. If you are using chems, use half recommended dosage and flush every couple of weeks. Chem doesn't work that well in soil so I would recommend using pearlite or rockwood. If you like soil, try using organic ferts instead. Also notice that your bud sizes are kinda small probably due to the stress of being over fertilized. Here's my MK aView attachment 1183268ll organic with only Fossil Fuel and Nitrozyme which I probably didn't even need. With all organic, no flushing needed (although I do anyhow).
> View attachment 1183263


You shouldn't be criticizing other people's grows, and brag about your own when your plant looks pretty wimpy IMO.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 28, 2010)

oh man that whiteboy came to the wrong hood..lol...doing 10 autos should be fun...so how are the test plants going? which one do you like better? the tall one or the lollied one?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 29, 2010)

Whiteboyindahood said:


> I found this thread because I want to compare and decided to be a little bitch by criticizing your grow and bragging about my (shitty) grow.


I fixed your post for you E..erm..B...erm White whatever.


----------



## machnak (Sep 29, 2010)

Hahaha, this mother fucker here man...I'm too hungover to give a true sense of how I feel so I'll ignore it...especially since I never flowered a female MK.


Anyways, I definitely like the taller TP Mean, doing real' nice.  10 Autos will be pretty fun, put them all in soil last night under the humidity dome in the veg tent. I'll be sure to over fertilize them so I get a shitty buds lmao.

Thanks SR, that's all I interpreted it when I read it.

Bill, thanks homie!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 30, 2010)

don't even waste a reply on that shit, lol, wafj

I'm a n00b and grew better shit than that


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

Gotta let em' go sometimes.  How the buds on your end doing? Still drying or curing yet?


----------



## JRTokin (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow! Im just amazed by the competitive attitude some people have sometimes.

@whiteboy, there are ways and means of getting your point across, and maybe you do have a point but openly disrespecting someones grow by comparing it to yours is pretty low. Dont even try to use the old Organics vs Chem debate to hide behind. The only reason i would choose to grow organically in soil is for personal health reasons, taste and nothing else (But im a noob as well so dont take my word for it).In my case its got nothing to do with yield, i just want to smoke good pot. If you check out this forum you will see plenty of grows in soil with non organics who have good yields. Its personal choice. Most importantly dont compare others to yourself. It tends to make you a)unhappy and b)jelous

If you are lacking positive feedback do a better grow, dont feel the need to dis other peoples grow. Thats just bad karma. And wb.... i love you man.. dont take it personal


----------



## JRTokin (Sep 30, 2010)

Mac cant wait to se how those autos turn out mate, will be looking in. How long you looking to take before harvesting? Its got to be a lot quicker than normal veg & flower.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 30, 2010)

JRTokin said:


> Wow! Im just amazed by the competitive attitude some people have sometimes.
> 
> @bill, there are ways and means of getting your point across, and maybe you do have a point but openly disrespecting someones grow by comparing it to yours is pretty low. Dont even try to use the old Organics vs Chem debate to hide behind. The only reason i would choose to grow organically in soil is for personal health reasons, taste and nothing else (But im a noob as well so dont take my word for it).In my case its got nothing to do with yield, i just want to smoke good pot. If you check out this forum you will see plenty of grows in soil with non organics who have good yields. Its personal choice. Most importantly dont compare others to yourself. It tends to make you a)unhappy and b)jelous
> 
> If you are lacking positive feedback do a better grow, dont feel the need to dis other peoples grow. Thats just bad karma. And bill.... i love you man.. dont take it personal


I think you misread. Bill wasn't the one comparing his grow.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 30, 2010)

you people got room for one more person?? for the smokeout?

I too am on the East Coast. New Jersey to be exact.

so, room for one more?


----------



## JRTokin (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes i stand corrected, sorry bill. Amended with appropriate haste


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2010)

JRTokin said:


> Yes i stand corrected, sorry bill. Amended with appropriate haste


No worries, IMO organic vs chem, soil vs hydro, cfl vs hps vs sunlight, all that stuff doesnt matter to me. I grow how I want to, as should everyone else, you need to do what makes you comfortable. In the end, the goal for all of us growers is the same. How you reach your goal is up to you.


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> you people got room for one more person?? for the smokeout?
> 
> I too am on the East Coast. New Jersey to be exact.
> 
> so, room for one more?



Of course man! I lived in good ol' Jersey for a while. Iselin NJ. 




billcollector99 said:


> No worries, IMO organic vs chem, soil vs hydro, cfl vs hps vs sunlight, all that stuff doesnt matter to me. I grow how I want to, as should everyone else, you need to do what makes you comfortable. In the end, the goal for all of us growers is the same. How you reach your goal is up to you.



Very well put Bill.


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

Some pictures of everything.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 30, 2010)

they all are looking good..digging that blackberry kush..hows the drying/cureing comeing?


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

Drying is all done, curing is still in affect. About 4 days for most of em. Smoke like shit and taste like shit, but man they get me stoned.  Especially the WW. 

Cure it for about a month and we'll see what's up. LS is pretty dry. The TW is nice, WW is GOOEY :Weed: and so is the Mystery shit.


Man, that Afgoo is impressing more more than the BBK just because of how much crystals she is putting out on the daily! BUT! That BBK is a pretty cool plant.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah i have to agree..didnt like the afgoo at 1st. in fact i was going to get rid of it. but after watching and messing with her it really is a nice plant..has super close nodes. shoots/ branches that dont angle/stretch. good plant for a S.O.G. and now you tell me shes a frosty bitch makes her a keeper.


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll get some more pictures of her. But next time you come over you'll see.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 30, 2010)

STILL looking great!!



machnak said:


> Gotta let em' go sometimes.  How the buds on your end doing? Still drying or curing yet?


Just sampled some Jack that is cured a few days, tasted ok, not too harsh and pretty dense but I want to cure at least a qtr for a month and sample some along the way 

Also sampled some G13, fucking couch lock


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

bajafox said:


> STILL looking great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, 30 Day+ Cure, with samples along the way sounds nice.


----------



## machnak (Oct 1, 2010)

Alright so this morning, I have 13 new sprouts. 8 More to go.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 1, 2010)

how many did you plant?


----------



## machnak (Oct 1, 2010)

10 Autos, 10 LRxNL, 1 Lemon Mystery Seed.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 1, 2010)

Lemon mystery seed is no longer a mystery if it is the one from Ms. Clause. It's a super lemon haze x lemon skunk (af from lowlife)


----------



## machnak (Oct 1, 2010)

I planted 10 Autos, 10 LRxNL, and 1 LHxLS Auto.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 1, 2010)

so with the LRxNL the LR was the female?


----------



## machnak (Oct 1, 2010)

SR will chime in to let ya know.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 1, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> so with the LRxNL the LR was the female?


Yep yep. Nailed that one perfect.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 2, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Yep yep. Nailed that one perfect.


thanks SR..whos(breeder) NL is it?.they should be some intresting plants.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 3, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> thanks SR..whos(breeder) NL is it?.they should be some intresting plants.


Friend that gave me the NL seeds said they are from "The Seed Bank" which I believe is now Sensi Seeds.


----------



## machnak (Oct 7, 2010)

Man I'm slackin ova' here! I should have some pictures and progress updates within the next day or two...work is killing me lately...can't even sleep it seems.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

At least you are making money though right


----------



## machnak (Oct 7, 2010)

A little, it's getting closer to winter so we lower our prices a bit. But fuck man, people always want something for free....


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

machnak said:


> A little, it's getting closer to winter so we lower our prices a bit. But fuck man, people always want something for free....


 I have a lot of friends that go to vegas, I'm going to start sending them your way


----------



## machnak (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll cut ya a percent!


----------



## machnak (Oct 9, 2010)

Not much of an update, but I got an Agent Orange and Green Crack clone, have a fabulous day everyone.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 9, 2010)

machnak said:


> Not much of an update, but I got an Agent Orange and Green Crack clone, have a fabulous day everyone.


 Sweetness!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2010)

That makes two of us with the GC strain then


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> That makes two of us with the GC strain then



Hell yes! I'm going to mother mine and keep her around for a while...breed the fuck out of her clones.



On the other hand here is some update pictures, about time I know.

The Party Cups with a Green Piece on the cups are HKxAK Autos, the pink ones are WRxNL. I only got 5 out of 10 to sprout. 

The two test plants had a little Cal/Mag Deficiency so they are getting better as I type.

Other than that, my new additions are on the right side of the Veg tent. The Red Cup is the Agent Orange, behind it in a black grow bag is the GC.

The two clones in the bubble cloner are some cuttings of Bubba Kush I got from a friend...at least I think they are Bubba Kush. I gotta ask him again haha.

Any questions on the other just ask me!

Enjoy.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

WOW, lots of party cups! lol


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 10, 2010)

Hopefully the 5 WRxNL that sprouted will not drop balls. Enjoyed the pic update. +love (cause I'm spent on rep right now...lol)


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Hopefully the 5 WRxNL that sprouted will not drop balls. Enjoyed the pic update. +love (cause I'm spent on rep right now...lol)



I'll keep my fingers crossed!!!!  Thanks SR.


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

bajafox said:


> WOW, lots of party cups! lol


Haha I know, when I bought them 2 Bags worth at 7-11 they laughed at me and said someone is getting drunk tonight, I laughed with them thinking in my head UH-UN BITCHES I'm GROWIN' WEED!!!! lmao.


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh & the 2 Clones are Larry OG Kush....not Bubba Kush. I repeat, Larry OG.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 10, 2010)

> I only got 5 out of 10 to sprout


I got 50/50.... 

IN YO FUCKIN FACE!!!!

just kidding, Karma's a bitch and i'll probably get 50 males because i said that... FML


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> I got 50/50....
> 
> IN YO FUCKIN FACE!!!!
> 
> just kidding, Karma's a bitch and i'll probably get 50 males because i said that... FML


I know man, this makes me like 45/50.  Fucking shit. The seeds didn't look to healthy though, really white and soft...but I got 5 for 10...better than 0.  Now the female/male wait...ah.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 10, 2010)

yea thats killin me lol. All the seeds i got were nice and healthy. Hand picked by the great Machnak himself


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd take a bow but I'm stoned and laying down....slow night at work hahaha.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice, i have heard good things about that Larry OG  Lets all hope for some females for you and Natty.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

Well hopefully my SFV OG x Sour D will be male so I can make my own seeds


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Well hopefully my SFV OG x Sour D will be male so I can make my own seeds



That would be nice.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

What should I cross it with if it is?


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 11, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> yea thats killin me lol. All the seeds i got were nice and healthy. Hand picked by the great Machnak himself


Yeah? Me too. All hand picked males. LOL No no no. Seriously. FML! (messing with ya Mach)


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 11, 2010)

HAHA! ouch....


----------



## machnak (Oct 11, 2010)

bajafox said:


> What should I cross it with if it is?


EVERYTHING! Haha 



Silent Running said:


> Yeah? Me too. All hand picked males. LOL No no no. Seriously. FML! (messing with ya Mach)


 HAhahahahaaha, you fucker!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 13, 2010)

man those test plants look crazy..lol...how many weeks are they into flower?...they'll be some good smoke if you can wait them out.


----------



## machnak (Oct 13, 2010)

I know man! They will be easily going for 12 weeks. Gotta stop by this Sunday brotha, Afgoo is shining bright for ya.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 13, 2010)

Whatever I cross it with I can't wait to finally have seeds to send back


----------



## machnak (Oct 13, 2010)

Making strains is awesome  I got some MDMA so I'm doing that tonight with my fiance and some friends, yay! Should be a good night, but I'll have an update in the morning for sure! I have a few crossed in mine. 


My LSxMK that I have growing definitely has more of the LS stretch to him/her. I also did some topping and fimming, you'll see tomorrow.

Have a good night essays!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah the mother of them was in 11weeks and wasnt finshed when she got the chop..going to try and stop by for sure..have a good time be safe and have fun .


----------



## machnak (Oct 14, 2010)

Man, fucking worst night ever, the shit was BUNK! I got maybe one 5 minute small wave...then NOTHING! Oh well, I got a good night of sleep I guess.

11 weeks, how did she look at 11?


----------



## machnak (Oct 14, 2010)

Fuck I forgot to do the update haha, my I-Olite has been getting me ripped. 


Here ya go! Never mind it's not letting me upload pictures at this time.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 14, 2010)

thats sucks about the bunk X..the i-olight is the shit huh? just have to let it get hot..it was a foxtailed stavia that was a ployploid. very unruly, tall..looked like a i stick of bud but even at 11 weeks it had lil tricomes


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey....ever heard of the Fireside Lounge in the Peppermill? Looks like some friends are trying to get a LV run up in Feb.


----------



## machnak (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds good MeanGreen, I tried again tonight with White-Firefly Poke' Balls....man am I ROLLIN! Made up for last night for sure.


Yes SR.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 15, 2010)

machnak said:


> Yes SR.


Ok Machnak.


----------



## machnak (Oct 15, 2010)

It would be fun!


----------



## machnak (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok these are the pictures from when I tried to upload them a few days ago, I'll have more in the AM.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 17, 2010)

The ladies are lookin good macc!


----------



## machnak (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks SICC, same on your end. Lovin the nugs!


----------



## machnak (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh & I got some Platinum Bubba Kush from the dispensary, and got a seed. Germinating now. I gotta get some pictures of this bud it's fucking ridiculous on how frosty it is. Anyone ever have it?


----------



## machnak (Oct 17, 2010)

More nutrients as well, got samples from Botanicare. 

So that's BioBuzz and Botanicare so far who both sent free stuff.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 17, 2010)

Funny how I used to hate finding seeds in my weed! hahaha


----------



## machnak (Oct 17, 2010)

I know! I love it now, but always makes me wonder, whats the male? Or Hermie? Only one way to find out, GROW IT


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sup man, sorry I have been slackin hardcore on getting some stuff out to you in the mail... alot of shitty days have been addin up lately. Ill get on it soon.


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Sup man, sorry I have been slackin hardcore on getting some stuff out to you in the mail... alot of shitty days have been addin up lately. Ill get on it soon.



No worries man, patience is a virtue.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 19, 2010)

just want to let the rest if you guys/gals know the pics of the AFGOO do NOT do it justice....saw this plant in person and it is one frosty MOFO.

all the others look great too even the crazy ass sativa test plants that are going to go 14 weeks easy!!!!


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Mean, I really wish I could get pictures to do them justice.


BUT! Bored at work in a storm...took a bunch of photography in college. Got my camera and got these two! Storming in Vegas tonight.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Oct 20, 2010)

very nice plants  and great picture of the storm


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 20, 2010)

that first one is so sick! nice man


----------



## bajafox (Oct 20, 2010)

badass pics!! perfect timing


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 20, 2010)

It was the same way here yesterday, mad lighting, I love thunder storms. I've smoke platinum bubba, shit is bomb. One of my all time favs next to regular bubba kush lol.
I got a seed if it like that as well a while bac, grew out the seed but my lights fell on the plant after two weeks if flowering


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 20, 2010)

Love storm picture! OBX gives plenty of opportunity to take them too. Great pics Mach.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 20, 2010)

sweet pics of the storm..man you got a good shot.


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Nice SR, one thing I miss about the east coast in the storms you would see on the Ocean Front.


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2010)

Alright, been a while...work has been..well work, but that's a good thing. 


Not much to say, cut down Afgoo and Blackberry Kush. The two test plants are eating calmag left and right and still showing signs. Got watered today hopefully they start to look better. Transplants to come for all in the Veg tent that will be flowering. I may let a few go longer to take clones. I have 3 Green Crack and 3 Agent Orange Clones in the Bubble Cloner...and the mothers are ready to have more cut. Topped MK, FIM'ed MY, and LST's LSxMK. Ummm...other than that if you have any questions lemme know!


-Enjoi


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 1, 2010)

Holy huge update Batman! Looking good Mach. Had house guest for the last week, so I wasn't on that much. You are motivating me to do my update.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 1, 2010)

Great update!! Bout time...lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Holy huge update Batman! Looking good Mach. Had house guest for the last week, so I wasn't on that much. You are motivating me to do my update.


Yea it's been too long, I've just been hella busy lately...but my girls still get majority of my attention. 



bajafox said:


> Great update!! Bout time...lol


Thanks man, I know I've been slacking!!!!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 1, 2010)

your plants are looking good..crazy ass roots on that clone.. great pics of the test plants. the one with a more compact look is the one that got lollie poped right? about how many weeks are they now? there very picky eaters too.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

I was gettin worried macc, I was missing the bud porn


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2010)

No worries man! Just been busy. Flower room will be full again soon!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah I feel you, there isn't enough time in a day!


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> your plants are looking good..crazy ass roots on that clone.. great pics of the test plants. the one with a more compact look is the one that got lollie poped right? about how many weeks are they now? there very picky eaters too.


Thanks Man, finally got my solution right in the cloner. Roots less than a week so far. 
Nope not the lollipopped one. Just past 8 weeks. VERY PICKY! It's like I give them want they want and I'm still chopped liver' !!!

[QUOTE="SICC";4848933]Yeah I feel you, there isn't enough time in a day![/QUOTE]

We need longer days! I need to talk to someone about this!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 1, 2010)

out of the test plants which one is growing stright up?.and which one is bent to the side?..sorry man just want to make sure..i got to stop by to see them.


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2010)

The taller pheno is growing straight up, the lollipopped is bent over. Fuller is the taller one.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 2, 2010)

machnak said:


> The taller pheno is growing straight up, the lollipopped is bent over. Fuller is the taller one.


sweet..thanks.


----------



## machnak (Nov 3, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> sweet..thanks.



Anytime man! Hey, you using that 36 site cloner now by any chance? & let me know if you need help moving or packing man!


----------



## machnak (Nov 11, 2010)

Update soon, man I've been slacking!


----------



## machnak (Nov 11, 2010)

Pictures of everything. Everything except the test plants, which yes are STILL going, has been in flower for 2 days...minus the veg tent.


Any questions just shoot em my way!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 11, 2010)

now thats a veg tent....those test plants are nuts..i have a few Q's: is the MK a female/male?, what strain is that crazy "S" shaped LST'ed plant? (very cool by the way). give me a call about the cloner.


----------



## machnak (Nov 12, 2010)

The test plants I feel I'm losing man. No matter what they want, they get, and to no prevail they continue to stay looking the same. I'm thinking of flushing them to see if that could be a possible issue.

The S shaped plant is a seed from the LSxMK breeding I did, she is a female. I'm going to continue to LST the fuck out of her then once she is to my liking flower her.

The MK was topped and still has shown no sex...pre-flowers are starting as of yesteday and he/she may be a male...I'll keep my fingers crossed and see what happens.


I have a question for you now kind sir...those HKxAK autos...you never flowered them right? I kind of want to put a few of them in the flower room to see how they do under 12/12 but I'm not sure. Just not enough light in the Veg tent for them to really get fat. Maybe more T5's...we'll see how the holidays treat me. 


Anyone else?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 12, 2010)

if by flowering them you mean putting them in 12/12?..the answer whould be..uh..yes and no. you see i had some under some T5's. then when my flower room lights came on i whould put them under a 600watt..but never just 12/12. ive read a few diffrent times that they still flowers ok but you get a lower yeild..you going to make beans or bud with them?


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2010)

Not sure yet but I have a few days to decide. I may see some of the taller lanky ones with the MK pollen hoping it's still viable.


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice update Mach.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 14, 2010)

No worries mach, it was just a test! Trial and error... They look good and hopefully a Vegas trip is on my horizon soon


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Nice update Mach.


Thanks SR.




bajafox said:


> No worries mach, it was just a test! Trial and error... They look good and hopefully a Vegas trip is on my horizon soon


You gotta come man! I got this probability thing pretty down on the craps table.


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2010)

Flower room will come in the morning. 


In the tent is the Autos (HKxAK47), Agent Orange Mother, Green Crack Mother, Platinum Bubba Kush seedling, Master Kush Topped, Lemon Skunk x Master Kush LST'ed, & a Lemon Skunk. Three clones of AO, three of GC in the bubble cloner, more in the EZ-Cloner.

Any Questions let me know!


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2010)

Flower room as promised. 

There are three WRxNL. Two Mysteries, both FIM'ed for 4 Colas.








Oh & the pictures have a lot of flash...they're all green a lot of yellow from the flash, I'll get some Natural light picture later.


----------



## gumball (Nov 18, 2010)

you got a lot growing on machnak, looks very nice though.


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2010)

gumball said:


> you got a lot growing on machnak, looks very nice though.



Thanks Gumball, wish it were a bit more exciting and full of bud porn...but I'm stuck in the waiting game again.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 19, 2010)

I hate the waiting game

Nice update machnak


----------



## machnak (Nov 19, 2010)

You & I both man, thanks dude.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 20, 2010)

It looks like the move cost me at least a weeks worth of growth, I should have been harvesting this weekend but they look like they could easily use another week... I ended up taking some small samples just to scratch the itch, they should be nice and dry in about 5 days when I plan to chop 

Good luck!


----------



## machnak (Nov 20, 2010)

Update time, again. Enjoy!

Please don't post until you see BCN Diesel. 


*Veg Tent:*


* Master Kush - No Sex*


Has been topped for two colas...no sex thus far.


*LSxMK* - LST'ed / Female

Lemon Skunk x Master Kush bred by me. Female.


*Lemon Skunk - No Sex*

Badly needs a transplant. 

*Agent Orange & Green Crack Mothers*

Soon as I get two fresh rooted healthy clones, both of these ladies will go into flower.

*Hindu Kush x AK47 Autos - All Female*

Wish I could have them under better lighting, but they get what they get. 

 Bubble Cloner - 3 AO / 3 GC


*Platinum Bubba Kush Seedling*

I've had better seedlings, this one has been problems since day 1. About a week old here.
​


----------



## machnak (Nov 20, 2010)

*Flower Room:

Mystery Plant #1 - FIM'ed
*

*Mystery Plant #2 - FIM'ed
*

*WR x NL (x3)
*


*BCN Diesel
*​


----------



## gumball (Nov 20, 2010)

now thats an update, very nice!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2010)

Lookin good macc, you got alot goin on 

+REP!


----------



## machnak (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks SICC & Gumball.

Pretty pissed though, 18 clones gone!!!! Damn EZ-Cloner and my lack of keeping up with it! Oh well...now let's try rockwool cubes.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2010)

Ouch 18? thats a killer loss


----------



## machnak (Nov 22, 2010)

I know.  I thought an EZ-Cloner would be easy.


----------



## machnak (Nov 22, 2010)

I know Sicc, it sucks. Oh well, what can I do.  Thought an EZ-Cloner was supposed to be easy.

Anyways here is some pics from being bored all day. Little artistic edge to em. Enjoy!!!







& a little mutated leaf.


----------



## gumball (Nov 22, 2010)

very nice, should be a professional canna-tographer


----------



## machnak (Nov 22, 2010)

gumball said:


> very nice, should be a professional canna-tographer


That would be a job I'd never stop doing!


----------



## bajafox (Nov 22, 2010)

machnak said:


> Thanks SICC & Gumball.
> 
> Pretty pissed though, 18 clones gone!!!! Damn EZ-Cloner and my lack of keeping up with it! Oh well...now let's try rockwool cubes.


Wow that's crazy! I've only lost maybe 3 or 4 with my little 12 site cloner and I have been dying to save up for an EZ-Cloner, you're making me rethink it... Any idea why they're not rooting?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 23, 2010)

nice up date..that BC diesel looks like a nice ass plant. did you clone her?..those autos are getting a lil frosty too.


----------



## machnak (Nov 23, 2010)

Hell yea they are Mean.  I didn't get a clone...but I should.



On the EZ-Cloner it was my fault. Neoprene inserts choked them...algae grew...bad temps. I got it going now correctly...so I'll try again soon enough. It's awesome though...I have to get one of my own now.


----------



## machnak (Nov 23, 2010)

If I didn't have bad luck I would have none at all. Hood fell on my ladies in flower. Lost one WRxNL and the last Test Plant.

MY1 & MY2 should recover quickly....BCN Diesel in a few days...and the other 2 WRxNL didn't take too much damage. Pictures to come later.


----------



## gumball (Nov 23, 2010)

DAMN, ouch! that is the second horror story i heard about this week with lights. the other was a dude had his 1000w HPS bulb EXPLODE. the hot pieces caught the reflective material (i think panda film) on fire, twice, then burnt his finger bad. if he wasnt home his whole place would have went up in smoke. glad you just lost a lady or 2, things could always be worse...

at least this forces a pic update, no matter how horrifying they may be


----------



## bajafox (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow man, shitty ass luck...hopefully you're getting it out of the way now and once you get dialed in and harvesting on a regular basis it won't be a factor anymore. 

I dropped a cfl on my JH1 clone today and cracked it at the base of the stem, I clipped some lower leave's and put about a half inch of soil above the part where it cracked, I hope she recovers


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 24, 2010)

Damn Mach, sorry to hear about the misfortunes, However you seem to get caught up real quick so i have faith in your skills


----------



## gumball (Nov 24, 2010)

Damn mach, devastation must have been worse than you thought to not post pics yet.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2010)

machnak said:


> If I didn't have bad luck I would have none at all. Hood fell on my ladies in flower. Lost one WRxNL and the last Test Plant.
> 
> MY1 & MY2 should recover quickly....BCN Diesel in a few days...and the other 2 WRxNL didn't take too much damage. Pictures to come later.




daaaaaaaammmmmmnnnnnnn thats so shitty!


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2010)

It sucks...but good news!!!! Minus the two plants I lost...the one WRxNL and the last Test Plant of a breeding project....everyone else has recovered fully. Damage is minute...lost one top on the FIM'ed MY1...so only 3 left. The Diesel lost the most but it was so clean of a fall on her that it's almost as if I just trimmed her a little.

-Gumball, I didn't have my camera!!! I'll have it in a few hours for a nice update.

-SICC, I know!!!!!  All good now.

-Thanks Bill! This didn't put me behind at all...actually just let me start two more plants!  

-Baja, sorry for your seedling! Remember when my fan went down in the Veg tent? All my ladies recovered so I'm sure you'll be fine. I got my fingers crossed!


Germinating now is a Big Buddha Cheese and a G-13 Labs Northern Lights x Skunk.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, I'll be back later after my tryptophan nap with a nice update for you guys!


----------



## bajafox (Nov 24, 2010)

I remember that mach, it was one of your first "bad luck" ordeals...

Thanks, I'm sure she'll be fine, I just hate that sudden panic feeling when I'm nice and buzzed, lol

Happy Thanksgiving to you too, hoping for some good updates soon


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2010)

Yea it was hahaha. Then killing all my Veg plants...man I tell you what though, that's when all my bad luck came...I panicked and had to fix it then and there. Bad idea haha.


----------



## gumball (Nov 24, 2010)

bad luck sucks, but it could always be worse


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2010)

That is true...very infact. 


My friend has my camera but will be back in a few. Hopefully before my lights go off so I can update.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2010)

Somehow i missed your huge update, and only caught the last few pics. HKAK's are looking good, looks like you managed to get one of the taller phenos. How is the smell on them? The BCN Diesel is an auto isnt it? cant clone it. And it's nice to see that your WRNL are actually flowering. Mine still looks like it is stuck in veg and flower.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2010)

How things going macc?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone home???


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 25, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Anyone home???


whats up BILL?...just talked to MACHNAK a few days ago..hes been really bizzy with work. im sure hell get a chance to stop by and post some pics?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

Good to kno hes ok, i was getting worried.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Damn bro, glad to see that work is keeping you busy. Make that $$$. Dont forget to drop an update tho,lol.


----------



## machnak (Jan 8, 2011)

Man I've been super lazy and busy working! GAH! I'll have an update soon I promise!


----------



## machnak (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh and!!!!! Got a house! Finally! So I'll have lots of new shit soon. Tons in fact. Get ready! :Weed: :bong:


----------



## gumball (Jan 8, 2011)

great to see ya back!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2011)

Dopeness, cant wait to see some pics bro, congratz on the new pad.


----------



## machnak (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Bill, some very good progress and new ladies to come. Actually got rid of a few today to help some people out. I'll get them again in clones soon. Snow White, Cotton Candy Kush...and a few more. 


I never really left Gumball! Just a little vacation if you will! :bong:


----------



## gumball (Jan 10, 2011)

well the vacation is over, get on with some pics


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jan 13, 2011)

YOOOO whats crackin


----------



## machnak (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright everyone! I'm back!!!!! I'm ready for another exciting season for me! I'd be on more but with a 4 BR and two floors the power bill is killing me! But it's been off and it's cooling down so I'll start germinating some little beans here in about a week or two and be back for Round Two! I'll post the link when I get a new journal going!


Other than that, how to hell is everyone!? I'm going to try my best to catch-up on everything but man it's a lot! See ya soon guys!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

machnak said:


> Alright everyone! I'm back!!!!! I'm ready for another exciting season for me! I'd be on more but with a 4 BR and two floors the power bill is killing me! But it's been off and it's cooling down so I'll start germinating some little beans here in about a week or two and be back for Round Two! I'll post the link when I get a new journal going!
> 
> 
> Other than that, how to hell is everyone!? I'm going to try my best to catch-up on everything but man it's a lot! See ya soon guys!


Glad to see you back my friend, youve been missed!!!


----------



## machnak (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Glad to see you back my friend, youve been missed!!!


Thanks man! I've been missing all the fun!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Whatare you gonna run this round??


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 14, 2011)

SWEET!!! hows it going my good SIR? nice too see you around again.


----------



## machnak (Oct 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Whatare you gonna run this round??


Not quite sure yet. Probably 800 Watts, entire room, just a few? Might do one or two DWC buckets then just soil. I'm also thinking about running some Hydro too...depends on money really haha.


Thanks Mean! Going well no complaints!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2011)

machnak said:


> Not quite sure yet. Probably 800 Watts, entire room, just a few? Might do one or two DWC buckets then just soil. I'm also thinking about running some Hydro too...depends on money really haha.
> 
> 
> Thanks Mean! Going well no complaints!


 I meant strain wise


----------



## machnak (Oct 17, 2011)

Ha gotcha, got a fee from a friend, going to order some and grow the rest of what I have. I'll get the list soon.


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2011)

Germinating 6 beans now. 

2 - LSxMK from my cross last season.
2 - POSS (We'll leave them at that name. Sorry but Genetics gotta stay secret.)
2 - Sativa Autos / SA (From Crosses of HKxAK47 Lowriders, cross with some good ol' Sativa)

Ordering more this week as well as germinating some once I'm off today.

Gonna just build a flower box instead of using the entire room or a new tent...haven't decided. Will pretty much be dimensions of the room but just all enclosed. Two 400W vertical is what I'm going to shoot for. We'll see what I end up doing soon enough.


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2011)

Wanted to grab a few before I get paid for the bigger order.

I'm ordering -

-Nirvana's Wonder Woman
-Subcool's Querkle
-Big Buddha Blue Cheese
The freebie is a Humboldt seed....anyone grow it?


I really need a Santa to come and drop me off presents.


----------



## gumball (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like a nice line up. I have been wanting to try the blue cheese YUM


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope it's good, I'm really going to try to keep some plants as mothers for a while to have a steady perpetual. We'll see soon enough.


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2011)

Alright, Got my first flower closet set-up, it's roughly a 7x4x7. The Veg Tents is good to go as well...just waiting on some tap-roots and we'll get this ball rollin. I'll be picking up a 4x4 Tent for a little more 'flower power' and room in general. As much as I'd like to use the entire room I think it would be be easier...and neater for me to just get another tent. I'll have some pictures shortly of the set-ups.

Order got shipped today as well so hopefully that will be here soon....man I'm so impatient and want this to get going already.


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2011)

Alright, so this is a poor excuse for an update but just wanna show you what I have set-up. Everything minus a 4x4 Tent, pending approval from fiance. 

All 6 seeds have shown tap-roots and went into Soil. Again I have -

2 MKxLS (Master Kush x Lemon Skunk, bred my me.)
2 POSS (Secret sorry!)
2 G13xHKxAK (Hindu Kush x AK Auto x G13)

Hoping for sprouts in a day or two. Got watered soil with pH 6.5 Water and 2 drops of superthrive.




Sorry for shitty cell pictures too, told ya it was sorry!

But here's a video of the set-ups thus far.

[video=youtube;CtvYoHGMETo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtvYoHGMETo[/video]


----------



## gumball (Oct 20, 2011)

Its nice and clean in there!!! Now to fill it with green!!!


----------



## machnak (Oct 20, 2011)

Soon, it will be monstrous.


----------



## machnak (Oct 20, 2011)

Got the 4x4 tent, picking it up tonight after work and setting up immediately.


----------



## machnak (Oct 20, 2011)

All right, as promised! Not that you all haven't seen a Secret Jardin 120...I know, I know, but I get excited with new presents. 

It's awesome that I also have to get all the components to go with the new tent though! Lights, probably a 600W or (2) 400W....Fans....thermo's...the work you know?! The good stuff!



Again sorry for shitty cell pics. Let me know what you guys think! Suggestions, comments, anything?


Just waiting on beans to get here and the rest to germinate to fill these tents!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 20, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW!!!! SWEET ASS TENTS! you got two new tents?


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope just the jardin120  explains my question earlier!


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2011)

Man this shit is boring, no fucking plants to show. I'm getting impatient! Maybe I can get some clones from a buddy....hopefully he reads this and cuts some for me!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2011)

machnak said:


> Man this shit is boring, no fucking plants to show. I'm getting impatient! Maybe I can get some clones from a buddy....hopefully he reads this and cuts some for me!


No beans popped yet?


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2011)

I woke up really late this morning so didn't check I had to run to work. I planted the beans after all of them showed taproots of about a CM or so two days ago. I'm sure sprouts will be there when I get home to tend to them! Fingers crossed!


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2011)

Alright so MKxLS1 and POSS1 have sprouted through. The others are right behind, so by tomorrow night we'll have 6 successful sprouts.

On an even better note, remember that Cotton Candy Kush that I had growing a while back in this thread? Well I got 10 clones that will be here ASAP....Thanks man! He knows who he is.

I'll have some camera pictures up soon, no more shitty cell phone ones. Get some better shots on everything I have goin' on.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2011)

machnak said:


> Alright so MKxLS1 and POSS1 have sprouted through. The others are right behind, so by tomorrow night we'll have 6 successful sprouts.
> 
> On an even better note, remember that Cotton Candy Kush that I had growing a while back in this thread? Well I got 10 clones that will be here ASAP....Thanks man! He knows who he is.
> 
> I'll have some camera pictures up soon, no more shitty cell phone ones. Get some better shots on everything I have goin' on.


Thats whats up, welcome to fatherhood (again) lol


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha, many thanks my friend!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 21, 2011)

Im in, you've successfully got my attention


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad to have ya indian! I promise things will get exciting sooner than later. Lots to do!


----------



## machnak (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok, so one of the G13xHKxAK sprouts was growing upside down...taproot broke soil, weird I know. I looked closely at it and realized it this morning so very carefully I turned it around. Hopefully it recovers, anyone ever have this happen? 

Both MK seeds I am germinating have show a taproot so will go into soil later today.

I'll get an update together here soon!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 23, 2011)

machnak said:


> Ok, so one of the G13xHKxAK sprouts was growing upside down...taproot broke soil, weird I know. I looked closely at it and realized it this morning so very carefully I turned it around. Hopefully it recovers, anyone ever have this happen?
> 
> Both MK seeds I am germinating have show a taproot so will go into soil later today.
> 
> I'll get an update together here soon!


Maybe use a heat mat so they grow down towards it, i duno, never heard of that happenin let alone it happen to me, heard of them looping before going down but never shooting straight up


----------



## machnak (Oct 23, 2011)

I should of got pictures but wasn't thinking, I don't know why I didn't think of that, thank Indian!


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

Alright, so one the G13's and one of the MKxLS aren't gonna make it...so in turn I planted those two MK's last night. I have now :

2 POSS - Both sprouted. One of them though the cotyledons are still straight up and I feel they should of opened by now...we'll see.
2 MK - Planted last night, both had taproots measuring .2MM 
1 G13xHKxAK - This was the upside down one, she is making a full recovery it seems, almost ready to open.
1 MKxLS - Cotyledons opened, first set of true leaves.

I'll have an update tonight for sure, I'm running to get some equipment later tonight so I'll get it set-up and update after.

My attitude seed order should be here by Thursday.


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok I lied, something came up as Always. Update in the am, pinky swear.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 25, 2011)

i'm on page 51 trying to fast forward to a smoke report on the lemon skunk. i just like the happy ending part of these stories.


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> i'm on page 51 trying to fast forward to a smoke report on the lemon skunk. i just like the happy ending part of these stories.


You and me both!


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

So not much going on. I think I might lose POSS2 it's been the same way for two days now since sprout. Cotyledons just won't open. No sprouts from MK 1 or 2 yet.

MKxLS is well and so is POSS1. Other than that, waiting on clones and beans!

Pictures:
1. G13xHKxAK
2. POSS2 Cotyledons lookin funky 
3. Seedlings, Dome, Temps.
4. MK1&2 No sprouts this far, went into soil yesterday.
5. Veg Tent
6. Secret Jardin DR120, gonne be a flower room
7. POSS1

MKxLS isn't pictured, not sure guess I forgot, but it's doing better as far as sprouting than any of the others.

Also, to the left of the veg tent is the flower closet. Not sure what I'm doing to do with it yet, maybe (2)400W, One MH and One HPS.

As far as the DR120, I'll be running a 600W.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Lookin proper. Glad to finally see some greeen


----------



## gumball (Oct 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see ya fi that with green, but its nice to see babies too!


----------



## machnak (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank Gumball and BC!

Ok, so MK 1&2 should be sprouted when I get home, both seed capsules broke the soil. On another note, the POSS2 isn't doing anything, three days now and the cotyledons still pointing straight up not opening...I'm thinking I'll lose it but eh, got plenty more, what do you guys think? It looks healthy and green, just won't open!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

machnak said:


> Thank Gumball and BC!
> 
> Ok, so MK 1&2 should be sprouted when I get home, both seed capsules broke the soil. On another note, the POSS2 isn't doing anything, three days now and the cotyledons still pointing straight up not opening...I'm thinking I'll lose it but eh, got plenty more, what do you guys think? It looks healthy and green, just won't open!


Sounds like it needs a little help, sometimes I have to peel the little coating that hold them together off.


----------



## machnak (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish it was only that, it was the first thing I did...it's like it's stuck haha. Nothing is holding them together though...kind of weird. I'll just em do it's thing and hope for the best.


----------



## gumball (Oct 26, 2011)

Time for some razor blade action! Slit that bitch open! If she dies, well she was as good as dead before anyhow!


----------



## machnak (Oct 26, 2011)

Hahahaha, ok. I'll get some better close-ups when I get home and see what you all think. I'm tellin ya it's a weird one!


----------



## machnak (Oct 27, 2011)

Attitude order is at my mailbox waiting for me! YEA!


----------



## gumball (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome man!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 27, 2011)

machnak said:


> Attitude order is at my mailbox waiting for me! YEA!


SWEET! what did you end up getting?


----------



## machnak (Oct 27, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> SWEET! what did you end up getting?


I got Big Buddha Blue Cheese, Wonder Woman, Subcool Querkle, and the UFO is a freebie.


Little update for everyone, got a 400W Lumatek Digital Ballast...finally.
Germinating all the seeds tomorrow. 

Everything else has sprouted. MK1&2, POSS1&2 even the weird seems to be doing ok, G13xHKxAK and MKxLS which I think I can tell is taking more of the Mother.

Tents are the 2x3 and 4x4 along with the Closet 7x4 roughly. Two 400W's for the bigger ones and 2 T5's 2 2FT Fluros, 3 4FT Fluros and 3 105W CFL's. Along with my 5 GAL water sources being oxygenated via Bubble stones.

Let me know questions, comments, concerns, ramble or whatever!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking good, what kinda soil are you using?


----------



## machnak (Oct 28, 2011)

Still using Fox Farms, only adding bat guano and perlite to make it a little different and get some better drainage.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

have you thought about trying coco?


----------



## machnak (Oct 28, 2011)

To tell you the truth yes, I'll be picking it up next payday. I'm spent after getting the lumatek ballast and the dr120 along with few other things. I'm having a Halloween party tomorrow and I spent over 500 on liquor, kegs, decorations...what sucks is after the part tomorrow I'll have nothing to show for it. Eh, oh well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

machnak said:


> To tell you the truth yes, I'll be picking it up next payday. I'm spent after getting the lumatek ballast and the dr120 along with few other things. I'm having a Halloween party tomorrow and I spent over 500 on liquor, kegs, decorations...what sucks is after the part tomorrow I'll have nothing to show for it. Eh, oh well.


Damn like that. sounds like its gonna be a fun time. Where's my invite!! Lol. i wish i had the time and the funds to come out there, that would be a blast!!! Someday!!


----------



## machnak (Oct 28, 2011)

New years! You're always more than welcome BC. If you decide to drive out I have plenty of room for ya to stay. But seriously we should plan for new years. Hey is everything good with Baja?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

machnak said:


> New years! You're always more than welcome BC. If you decide to drive out I have plenty of room for ya to stay. But seriously we should plan for new years. Hey is everything good with Baja?


Yeah, he just doesnt come on here any more, guess his work has him busier than a madman


----------



## machnak (Oct 28, 2011)

Good for him, work is the devil though. Everybody has to pay 'The man'...I say we just jump him. If ya see him give him a hello from me!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

machnak said:


> Good for him, work is the devil though. Everybody has to pay 'The man'...I say we just jump him. If ya see him give him a hello from me!


For sure, we talk fairly often, i let him know you said wassup


----------



## machnak (Oct 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> For sure, we talk fairly often, i let him know you said wassup


Thanks buddy!

Alright, I have lots to update! Went and saw Santa, now I just need one more Santa to come in my mailbox and we'll be set! Stay tuned guys! Lots to see now.  I'll have it up ASAP!


----------



## machnak (Oct 31, 2011)

Man this uploader is fucking up, not letting me upload these


----------



## machnak (Oct 31, 2011)

*Went and got some new ladies tonight, just took mostly clones of them but kept one Agent Orange plant. Most of these strains you can find somewhere back amongst the pages, but were never flowered. Cloned in rapid-rooters with Clonex.

List of Clones:

*​
*
32 Clones Total:
17 Cotton Candy Kush
8 Black Berry Kush
7 Platinum OG Kush

*​
*
Cups of Seedlings. 2 MK, 1 MKxLS, 2 POSS, 1 G13xHKxAK*
​
*
Master Kush 1*
​
*
Agent Orange

*​
*
G13 x Hindu Kush x AK47

*​
*
Master Kush 2*
​
*
Agent Orange again.*
​
*
Master Kush x Lemon Skunk (My Breed)*
​
*
POSS 2*
​
*
POSS 1*
​
*
Agent Orange...again...

*​

*I'm hoping some clones will root in a week, but we'll see soon enough. Once I see how many root I'll germinate the attitude order; Wonder Woman, Querkle, Blue Cheese, and Humboldt UFO. Depending on how they look, I'll probably keep a mother for a while.

Everything is going pretty smoothly, still need a few fans as well as a new hood but once I get that I should be ready for all tents to be in action. 

Enjoy! Any questions lemme know!
*​


----------



## gumball (Oct 31, 2011)

busy busy bee you are my friend, now on to the buds...


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

Uve been busy indeed, things loook good man, clones look relatively happy for the time being. That lumatek was a good investment, will be with u for a while until u upgrade which i gaurentee u will! 

Anyway in the meantime, plant those seeds nd party hard


----------



## machnak (Oct 31, 2011)

gumball said:


> busy busy bee you are my friend, now on to the buds...


Coming, they are! I can feel it 



lilindian said:


> Uve been busy indeed, things loook good man, clones look relatively happy for the time being. That lumatek was a good investment, will be with u for a while until u upgrade which i gaurentee u will!
> 
> Anyway in the meantime, plant those seeds nd party hard


I agree, now I need two more! I'm hoping to get all of them to root, but we'll see!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

Sup mac, thanks for coming by, I am sub'd up, looking forward to seeing them clones doing some work! Everything looks great man..

Sup Gumball....long time no see bro, I been away for some bit. Hope all is well with you!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sup mac, thanks for coming by, I am sub'd up, looking forward to seeing them clones doing some work! Everything looks great man..
> 
> Sup Gumball....long time no see bro, I been away for some bit. Hope all is well with you!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Bekin!

So a little update...

-3 of the clones started wilting...good thing I took 32  I'll take 90% any day!

-All my seedlings in party cups had saprophytic soil fungus(white mold) on the soil surface, watered with a H202 Solution to get rid of it, I knew I shouldn't have used my soil from last season. Got a new bag just to be safe. 

-Everything else is doing great!

One question, I've read before that I can use 1pt bleach to 10pt water and give a light mist to the soil surface. Anyone encounter problems doing this? How careful should I be not to get the stem? Ok that was two questions I know I know...


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

Mac, dont know about the whole bleach thing but I do have a real good link on H202....http://www.using-hydrogen-peroxide.com/gardening-with-hydrogen-peroxide.html

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Mac, dont know about the whole bleach thing but I do have a real good link on H202....http://www.using-hydrogen-peroxide.com/gardening-with-hydrogen-peroxide.html
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 Man why have I never seen that?! Thank BKB, appreciate, +rep for you!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

machnak said:


> Man why have I never seen that?! Thank BKB, appreciate, +rep for you!


Yeah I got lucky and found it cause I always hear about people using h2o2. I use that chart any time I see anything getting wierd in my roots. Works good.
Not to clogg your thread with links but this is a real good one on info for Maintaining Healthy Root Zone: http://www.igrowhydro.com/infosheets/InfoSheet-HealthyRoots.pdf

Peace

BKB


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 2, 2011)

alright man im here! hahah how many plants you got in all?


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6559696 said:


> alright man im here! hahah how many plants you got in all?


Hey dude! Welcome! All together right now, counting everything I have 39. Few pages back I got a list of everything including strains.



bekindbud said:


> Yeah I got lucky and found it cause I always hear about people using h2o2. I use that chart any time I see anything getting wierd in my roots. Works good.
> Not to clogg your thread with links but this is a real good one on info for Maintaining Healthy Root Zone: http://www.igrowhydro.com/infosheets/InfoSheet-HealthyRoots.pdf
> 
> Peace
> ...


Amen to that. Thanks for the link man. No worries!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 2, 2011)

nice clones..why did those 3 start wiling?..they dry out?


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> nice clones..why did those 3 start wiling?..they dry out?


Thanks MG69.

The plugs haven't dried out, but I can't mist them at all from 9:00 - 6:30, maybe I'll have my room-mate or fiance do it when I can't. I'm pretty sure it's all 3 tops from each plant but I'd have to double-check. No roots yet, but they still have their vigor and green...except those three. 

Eh, good thing there is a lot!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmm I heard santa was was a gambling man  lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll let you know when I see him on the tables!


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

Update, got the 4x4 done! Well minus the filter anyway. Ran everything for an hour and temps top at 82F. I'll probably get a 6'' to hook the filter up to and get that much more air out. I also need to get a new HPS bulb, I'm thinking either a Digilux or a Hortilux Super HPS...any suggestions?

Clones that seemed to be going down are right back up, misted them almost every 20 minutes since I've been home. 

All the seedlings as well as Agent Orange are great. 

Now....pictures.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 2, 2011)

Set up looks good man, Damn you got a lot of plants now, should be very interesting to see how packed that tent becomes.....Keep up the good work and I am glad your clones are back up!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Set up looks good man, Damn you got a lot of plants now, should be very interesting to see how packed that tent becomes.....Keep up the good work and I am glad your clones are back up!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Thanks BKB! Yea and if they all root! I'm only going to select the best ones so some of them will die! Or I'll experiment something with them, who knows  This rate I'm going to need a new veg tent, but I still have the closet with the 400 as well that empty and ready for plants.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

machnak said:


> Thanks BKB! Yea and if they all root! I'm only going to select the best ones so some of them will die! Or I'll experiment something with them, who knows  This rate I'm going to need a new veg tent, but I still have the closet with the 400 as well that empty and ready for plants.


Nice going man, glad to see you get your grow on again


----------



## gumball (Nov 3, 2011)

I say get a CMH if your HPS which needs replacing is a 250 or 400. Get me your ANSI codes if your interested and I will dig up which one and ask around for the cheapest deal. A lot of folks are using them these days with great success, and they are a touch nicer to look at plants under. 

Your garden is exploding quick. How long you plan to veg all the slings? I figured some of the clones were to go perpetual'ish'ish, lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Nice going man, glad to see you get your grow on again


Thanks BC, same here dude 



gumball said:


> I say get a CMH if your HPS which needs replacing is a 250 or 400. Get me your ANSI codes if your interested and I will dig up which one and ask around for the cheapest deal. A lot of folks are using them these days with great success, and they are a touch nicer to look at plants under.
> 
> Your garden is exploding quick. How long you plan to veg all the slings? I figured some of the clones were to go perpetual'ish'ish, lol


Probably going to veg them around 3-5 weeks, depends on how fast they grow.  My bulb is a 400W and I'm using an Agrosun Gold now, I'll find the code and get it to you. The clones will be perpetual, hopefully anyways but I'd like a harvest about every month and a half to two months.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 3, 2011)

machnak said:


> Thanks MG69.
> 
> The plugs haven't dried out, but I can't mist them at all from 9:00 - 6:30, maybe I'll have my room-mate or fiance do it when I can't. I'm pretty sure it's all 3 tops from each plant but I'd have to double-check. No roots yet, but they still have their vigor and green...except those three.
> 
> Eh, good thing there is a lot!


yeah the tops are hard to clone..just spray the fuck out of the dome each time you open it too..they look good, you sending the air out of the room or just letting it stay in there?


----------



## machnak (Nov 4, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> yeah the tops are hard to clone..just spray the fuck out of the dome each time you open it too..they look good, you sending the air out of the room or just letting it stay in there?


Will do sir,thanks! Yes the tent has 6'' exhaust and passive intake along with a circulatory fan to them bitches


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 4, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> yeah the tops are hard to clone..just spray the fuck out of the dome each time you open it too..they look good, you sending the air out of the room or just letting it stay in there?


 I always cut my clones off the top lol harder to root but when they do, whew look out they grow way faster then poorly lit unhealthy lower shoots IMO

About your bulb question a few posts back, I like the Hortilux or the Ushio Opti-Reds the best probably. Bulb is never an area I try to save 50 bucks...


----------



## machnak (Nov 4, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I always cut my clones off the top lol harder to root but when they do, whew look out they grow way faster then poorly lit unhealthy lower shoots IMO
> 
> About your bulb question a few posts back, I like the Hortilux or the Ushio Opti-Reds the best probably. Bulb is never an area I try to save 50 bucks...


Thanks SG15, they seem to be having a tough time but I'm sure they'll root. Just time. Oh I know as far as the bulb goes, I want to get something GOOD, not mediocre...regardless of price.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 4, 2011)

i agree with someguy15, Ushio are good bulbs.


----------



## machnak (Nov 4, 2011)

So between the two, Horilux Super HPS and Ushio, which would you pick. I'll pick majority of votes and get that. Here's the ANIS Codes for the two!


Ushio Sod 400W Super:
View attachment 1871576

Hortilux Super HPS Enhanced Spectrum ( This isn't the one for this particular bulb, but the Horitlux EYE...all I can find.)
View attachment 1871577

The prices are:

Hortilux - $92.95
Ushio - $75.95

Lemme know!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you are running 400's I would get a CMH bulb


----------



## machnak (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone in particular? Are you using any? How well did they yield?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2011)

I havent personally used one, as im running a 600 right now, but the 400 watt CMH's are pulling yields similar to a 600.


----------



## machnak (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll look into them. Anyone else use them? I'd like some input.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'll look into them. Anyone else use them? I'd like some input.


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/452426-nugs-330w-cmh-grow-5-a-9.html


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/452426-nugs-330w-cmh-grow-5-a-9.html


 Thanks BC.

I'd still like to try one of the others. But!!! Since I have two flowers rooms I'll just run a 12/12 flip-flop and use one CMH and whatever I decide as far as the Hortilux and Ushio.


----------



## gumball (Nov 5, 2011)

I use them. Check this out. I love them DanielsGB, Cruzer101, Riddlem3, Illumination, Cowboylogic (RIP), many others as well...

I only have 100 watts CMH bulb, and a couple CFL's adding up to like 170 watts. I had 2 100 CMH bulbs but seen bleaching in my small space. A 400 has been compared to a 600 several times. Most growers say they produce much more resin, but are best used in an open face hood, no glass. Temps are less also. 







http://www.growlightexpress.com/pdf/cmh.pdf

Here is a link some users have posted of the best price for one. The HOR is horizontal, and the V is vertical. 

http://www.lightingsupply.com/hid-bulbs/hps-to-mh-retrofit-bulbs.aspx/filter/lsc_wattage/400_watts/lsc_color_tones/cool_white/lsc_finish/clear/lsc_brand/philips/

Good luck buddy, and these are HPS retro-fit bulbs, meant for ANSI: M169/O S51/O


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

Cowboylogic (RIP)?


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

gumball said:


> I use them. Check this out. I love them DanielsGB, Cruzer101, Riddlem3, Illumination, Cowboylogic (RIP), many others as well...
> 
> I only have 100 watts CMH bulb, and a couple CFL's adding up to like 170 watts. I had 2 100 CMH bulbs but seen bleaching in my small space. A 400 has been compared to a 600 several times. Most growers say they produce much more resin, but are best used in an open face hood, no glass. Temps are less also.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info dude, +rep. I'm torn on what to do haha, someone make my decision for me, lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

Run both if you have the room and money....


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 5, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'll look into them. Anyone else use them? I'd like some input.


 I'm using a 250CMH. Make sure u get the philips alto brand if u do, the 4k color temp one. They have a horizontal and vertical type, so make sure u get the right one if u do decide it's best. Only things I would let you know about them...

1) Magnetic Ballasts only. Digitals almost never work with these unless explicitly stated by the manufacture.

2) Use a no glass, open hood configuration if you can. These bulbs emit UVB which is theorized to increase THC production via a UV protection mechanism.

3) 400 is as big as they go, no 6, no thousand... larger setups require more ballasts/bulbs for same wattage obviously.

here's a link to the HORizontal version http://www.lightingsupply.com/cdm400s51-hor-4k-alto.aspx


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm using a 250CMH. Make sure u get the philips alto brand if u do, the 4k color temp one. They have a horizontal and vertical type, so make sure u get the right one if u do decide it's best. Only things I would let you know about them...
> 
> 1) Magnetic Ballasts only. Digitals almost never work with these unless explicitly stated by the manufacture.
> 
> ...


Thanks SG15.

BKB, I'm going to get a CMH and one of the other ones, I'll flower two of the same strain clones one under both and see how they do. Now to decide on the Hortilux or Ushio.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

Hell yeah. I love seeing tests and experiments. Should be very interesting.


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

Indeed it shall!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 6, 2011)

post some more picture updates


----------



## machnak (Nov 6, 2011)

Update coming today, along with a tutorial on how I'm going to prepare my Co-co!


----------



## gumball (Nov 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Cowboylogic (RIP)?


Yes sir, he lost his battle a few months back. He was ready for the peace and happy when he went. There is some info at Riddlem3.com about it. 


Your welcome machnak, glad I could help. Interested to hear how you do your medium. I just use perlite and either a little peat or vermiculite, or straight perlite has best growth so far, I think...


----------



## machnak (Nov 6, 2011)

Alright, so my DR120 is getting a little too hot for my liking. 86F is tops so far but I'm waiting on a 6'' inline to swap out for the 4'' that's in there now so hopefully it solves the problem. I'm also hoping for a 14x24 Phresh Filter to hook up to the 6'' as well. Other than the temps everything is doing just fine.

Master Kush x Lemon Skunk, this pheno is definitely taking after her Mom...tall and lanky.

G13xHKxAK

Master Kush

Agent Orange.

Agent Orange

G13xHKxAK

POSS, this was the one with the cotyledons growing straight up. Still doing weird things lol.

POSS

Master Kush




Alright so for the Coco I decided to go with a bunch of advice from the guys at my LHS, the internet, and some buddies. I decided to do this:

1. I used Gro Tek Coco, the 5KG Block, it calls for 3 Gals to the brick, but I'll be flushing so I used much more. I probably used about 5 gals to get the entire brick moist and...well no longer a brick haha.

Almost there.

Pretty much from out of the bag.




Next, I brought it into the bathroom after drilling many holes out of the bottom of my pale. I flushed the shit out of it until the run off went from brown to clear.


Pretty clear.


From there I let it drain about an hour, made a hole in the middle and mixed in about half the bag, to my liking. I used pretty ground perlite as well.

Poured in perlite.

Started with a hole.

All mixed up.



Then guess what?! Another flush!



From there, I let it drain about another good hour or so then pressed a lot of the excess water out by hand. For times sake I'm going to let it dry over night, but I'll post this part anyways. In the morning I will be saturating it with pH'ed water around 5.6 - 6.0. I'll also be adding some Bloom CalMag and some Botanicare Aqua Shield. I'll be using around 1/4 strength for both. 



Once that's added, I'll try to get a run off of exactly what I'm putting into it and then, GET SOME PLANTS IN IT!

I hope this clear ups a lot of how to use Coco, I tried finding a good write-up but honestly couldn't. I also was told I could use some seaweed in it, but decided against that.

Please post any advice for the recipe or critiques! Questions, comments, concerns feel free to ask!

-Machnak


----------



## machnak (Nov 6, 2011)

Whoops, forgot the clones! They look kinda fake in the pictures, they were just sprayed.




As well as a new POSS3 and a HKxAK auto, bred a Sativa.

HKxAK

POSS3


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn I didnt know you had to prep CoCo....dont know nothing about it! Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 6, 2011)

Was your master kush real mk.I ordered from that sight before some mk but it wasn't mk I was disapointed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm maybe thats why some of my plants arent happy, i didnt know you were supposed to wash it first.


----------



## machnak (Nov 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn I didnt know you had to prep CoCo....dont know nothing about it! Thanks for the lesson.


Not a problem, I had no clue either, but man as soon as I the runoff started, it was BROWN!



CR500ROOST said:


> Was your master kush real mk.I ordered from that sight before some mk but it wasn't mk I was disapointed.


To be honest, I haven't flowered it yet. First one I grew out was a male. I bred it with my Lemon Skunk at the time. I'll know soon enough, but I'm pretty sure it's real.

I got it from here:
http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/master-kush.html



billcollector99 said:


> Hmm maybe thats why some of my plants arent happy, i didnt know you were supposed to wash it first.


I read that the coconut is what holds a lot of the plants salts. It's a non beneficial nutrient in the plant, so it sends it to places that it doesn't do much damage...like the coconut. Selective harboring if you will. Thus why you should wash it first. I did it twice because the perlite was pretty 'dusty' so flushed to rid of some of the smaller particles.

Hope that helps!


----------



## gumball (Nov 7, 2011)

cool stuff buddy, and the clones are rocking! Cant wait to see that CMH up in there, you will be so happy


----------



## machnak (Nov 7, 2011)

gumball said:


> cool stuff buddy, and the clones are rocking! Cant wait to see that CMH up in there, you will be so happy


Me either


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 7, 2011)

wow lots of stuff used there for your medium haha i gotta start putting more time into my medium


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 7, 2011)

damn that's a lot of clones. U plan on culling some or those all have plans?

oh and if your tent is too hot, just grab some CO2 cylinders. lol 86 is fine with enrichment


----------



## machnak (Nov 7, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> damn that's a lot of clones. U plan on culling some or those all have plans?
> 
> oh and if your tent is too hot, just grab some CO2 cylinders. lol 86 is fine with enrichment


All have plans, the ones I don't use will DIE!

Good stuff on the C02.


----------



## machnak (Nov 7, 2011)

Started germinating the following this evening -

-Querkle
-Wonder Woman
-Blue Cheese
-Humboldt.

Hopefully I see Santa tomorrow to start some more.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 7, 2011)

always wanted to grow wonder women i thinks its a short indica type plant thats flowers fast?..what breeder is the bluecheese from?


----------



## machnak (Nov 8, 2011)

Big Buddha is the breeder for Blue Cheese, Nirvana for the Wonder Woman, Subcool's Querkle, but you knew that  and CH9 for the Humboldt. 


I'm going to mother the first 3 for a while, so we'll have them for a while to EXPERIMENT! MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

sounds like a good line up!!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm hoping  All of them are FEM except the querkle, and I'll be happy with either male or female on that one. Prefer a female, but I'll breed regardless.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Plenty of regs to pick from soon i think


----------



## machnak (Nov 8, 2011)

Regs? I'm a little stoned at the moment.  But I think I know what ya mean and I'll find out once I'm off.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

machnak said:


> Regs? I'm a little stoned at the moment.  But I think I know what ya mean and I'll find out once I'm off.


 I hate this waiting game. I call bullshit, lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 8, 2011)

Hahaha, I swear! Hopefully today for sure, I was off yesterday and was glued to the box.


----------



## machnak (Nov 8, 2011)

No luck today >


----------



## gumball (Nov 8, 2011)

Dude, you can't even get any regs! WTF!if you were right down the rode bro I'd hook it up


----------



## smokealotmore (Nov 8, 2011)

Gumball ur just too kind


----------



## machnak (Nov 8, 2011)

Hahaha, no that's not it. I'm waiting to see Santa...and he's not here yet. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## machnak (Nov 9, 2011)

Little bit of an update. Santa still has yet to come, yet I'll continue to have patience 




Clones are doing well, still no sign or roots though. Along with their soon to be homes for a while. It's the Coco I mixed up. 



I had three seeds in the rapid rooter cubes, they got the transplant today in the Coco Mix. One is POSS3 and the other are Sativa Autos (SA)


All the other seedlings, which I topped off with my coco recipe today -  

-MK 1&2 
-G13xHKxAK
-POSS1&2&3
-MKxLS


Agent orange is the only 'bigger' plant, few shots of her as well.  Been cold at night, purple stems.


All the seeds have sunk and 3 have shown taproots. 

-Querkle/Showed 
-Wonder Woman/Showed
-Blue Cheese/Shower
-Humboldt - Partially open no Taproot yet.


Enjoy! If anyone has any questions let me know!
​


----------



## pheonixfire1991 (Nov 9, 2011)

http://imgur.com/a/VvQ1N for now this is bagseed eggshells molasses miracle grow tomato 9 week sample too.,

http://imgur.com/a/VvQ1N


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn boss you got a lot going on....Hopefully I might get to see it live if I get up that way! When Santa makes it there, tell that fucker to take his lazy ass to San Dog!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn boss you got a lot going on....Hopefully I might get to see it live if I get up that way! When Santa makes it there, tell that fucker to take his lazy ass to San Dog!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Of course bkb! I'll have to get these clones flowering asap so you can see some stuff worth a fuck haha. Soon as I see him I'm sending him right back that way!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

machnak said:


> Of course bkb! I'll have to get these clones flowering asap so you can see some stuff worth a fuck haha. Soon as I see him I'm sending him right back that way!


No worries bro, I always appreciate Veg pRon!!!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

You and I both, but everyone likes bud porn  I'll have some soon, pinky promise!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I too just flipped my switch so I should have some good bud porn for xmas and new years! Do you have cats or dogs at your place???


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

That G13hkak is looking nice, biggest of the seedlings huh


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Well I too just flipped my switch so I should have some good bud porn for xmas and new years! Do you have cats or dogs at your place???


 Nice! I'm gonna shoot for some buds right after new years if I planned it correctly. I have a few autos going so 10 weeks for them I'd say.

Yup, I have 2 Boxers, fuck cats I hate them...the only cats I have are the ones inside my dogs stomach 




billcollector99 said:


> That G13hkak is looking nice, biggest of the seedlings huh


Pretty close, the MKxLS is a little bigger than the G13xHKxAK, but I'm sure they'll be hand in hand height wise soon enough.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cats in your dog's stomach huh. Id love to see you bring your dogs to my house  I bet my cat would give em a run for their money  lol.

I have yet to find a dog that isnt terrified of him


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

Hahaha, there are a couple stray cats around my neighborhood and one made the mistake of coming in my back yard. Cat had no clue what was coming, but both my boxers went into attack mode and almost tore the little thing apart, if I didn't stop them the cat would have been dinner. I think it learned it's lesson.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

machnak said:


> Hahaha, there are a couple stray cats around my neighborhood and one made the mistake of coming in my back yard. Cat had no clue what was coming, but both my boxers went into attack mode and almost tore the little thing apart, if I didn't stop them the cat would have been dinner. I think it learned it's lesson.


Does your dogs stay in the house or are they always outside? Reason I ask is cause I am super allergic to cats and dogs. Thats why I always hang in BC99 Garage and backyard....LOL Sucks and I hate having allergies to dogs and cats!


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn, well they're both inside and outside...but boxers don't shed, they barely have any 'fur' I do have a guest room that they aren't allowed in as well as the grow room. They can always stay in the kennels. AND! I have leather couches so no fur on them either. I'm allergic to cats like a mo-fo.


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

All four of the seeds that were germinating had taproots so they went into Root-Riots. Hopefully some sprouts in a day or two. (Querkle, Wonder Woman, Blue Cheese, and Humboldt.)

 Got the DR120 temperature to what I'm comfortable with, 84 is the max. I figure it will go down a degree or two since I'll be running my lights 9PM-9AM and the nights are getting colder and colder. 

 Still no roots from the clones but I'm sure I'll have some soon.

 Also I've finally 'think' I've decided on how I'd like to run things. The closet(7x4) will be used with for mothers and bigger vegging plants before they go to flower(Under a 250W MH). The 2x3 Tent will be for small seedlings and clones(T5's -2, Two 24'' Fluros). The 4x4 tent will be the flowering tent(400W HPS). So, they will go from the 2x3 to the Closet to the flower room. I'll keep selected males in a different room all together...don't care for them really, just their pollen so one 23W CFL will do it.  Any Suggestions?

Also, anyone use Seabird Guano?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

no suggestions, sounds like you got it covered!!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> no suggestions, sounds like you got it covered!!!


Thanks man, now to get it all into action.


----------



## Greenthumbjr (Nov 11, 2011)

no changes to your setup needed thus far. everything looks great. awesome use of your closet man. try keeping your ph at about 5.8 for best results. i mean 6 isnt bad but 6.5 is too much in my book.
what kind of nutrients do you have for them?


----------



## machnak (Nov 11, 2011)

Greenthumbjr said:


> no changes to your setup needed thus far. everything looks great. awesome use of your closet man. try keeping your ph at about 5.8 for best results. i mean 6 isnt bad but 6.5 is too much in my book.
> what kind of nutrients do you have for them?


Thanks for the input Green. I'm using a bunch of different stuff, some Botanicare, some Bio Heaven, Fox Farms, Guanos, just depends on the ladies. I'd have to say I use majority of FF though.


----------



## machnak (Nov 11, 2011)

Finally said fuck it and cut a hole in the ceiling,exhausting into the attic, dropped my tent 5 degrees and the ambient temp about 4. Room temp is about 74-75 and tent is now 78-79


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 11, 2011)

machnak said:


> Finally said fuck it and cut a hole in the ceiling,exhausting into the attic, dropped my tent 5 degrees and the ambient temp about 4. Room temp is about 74-75 and tent is now 78-79


nice..dont worry when you split from that casa ill help you patch that hole right up BUD..were in the room did you put the hole whould love to see a pic. oh yeah did you get a fliter yet cause that stinky air can go anyware now, good posablity it can make it outside..


----------



## machnak (Nov 12, 2011)

Filters coming for my birthday soon.  I put it as close the back corner as possible between the beams. Thank man, could always the help.


----------



## machnak (Nov 12, 2011)

Alright, so once I get the14x24 6'' filter, I'll run it to the 6'' in-line fan that I'll also be getting to replace the 4'' I have in there now for exhaust, no smell into the attic.. The hood will get 6'' ducting that will be sucked through the hood from the room, so I don't have to worry about smell there. Check.

Pretty lazy as to making the pictures in order and what not...long day at work. I tried to get the labels in every picture but if you have any questions let me know.







So for the seedlings the two biggest so far is the MKxLS and the G13xHKxAK right behind. 

Enjoy!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 12, 2011)

babys lookn good..how old are the seeds now?


----------



## machnak (Nov 12, 2011)

Some are 5 days, some 8, and some 11. I think? Haha. I'll check.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 13, 2011)

All looks good man, are all the clones the same strain? If so, how many of them are you planning to keep or you keeping all? Good work bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2011)

Nope not all the same there is :

- 17 cotton candy kush
- 8 blackberry kush
- 7 platinum og

Plan to mother one of the strongest of all three flower some of the other better ones and kill the rest, unless I want to use them for something else.


----------



## gumball (Nov 13, 2011)

you have a lot of really nice plants in there mach, keep it up man. Your gonna be busy in a few days when you have to transplant half to all of them


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2011)

gumball said:


> you have a lot of really nice plants in there mach, keep it up man. Your gonna be busy in a few days when you have to transplant half to all of them


I know but I can't wait!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 13, 2011)

machnak said:


> I know but I can't wait!


Do you have enough room to do a SOG after you pull perspective Moms?


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2011)

Possibly, I'm been pondering around the idea, we'll see. 

I took a clone of the Agent Orange and put her in the flower tent, so flipped the switch on her. 

I'll also be picking up the 6'' inline and 14x24 Phresh Filter on Tuesday. I put another exhaust into the attic as well, a 6'' one. Update tomorrow.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 13, 2011)

Get a bunch of 1 gallon smart pots and throw all the left overs into flowering SOG stylez!


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmmmm, maybe I'll use BC's idea with the little single pot SOG...those could work very well.  Lemme play around with some stuff and fab one up, we'll go from there


----------



## machnak (Nov 14, 2011)

Any questions lemme know


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lookin green


----------



## gumball (Nov 15, 2011)

whats the 2 bottles side by side, a co2 generator? You know, if you like a brew or glass of wine, you maybe better off brewing some real beverages, and let the excess co2 runnoff into your grow area. If that is co2 you got there!


----------



## gumball (Nov 15, 2011)

oh, you might want to flower something cause your shits gonna explode soon, you just wait and see!


----------



## machnak (Nov 15, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Lookin green


Hell yea!



gumball said:


> oh, you might want to flower something cause your shits gonna explode soon, you just wait and see!


 I know I know! Decisions decisions! The two bottles was a C02 Generator I through together to show a buddy...I don't think it will make a noticeable a difference with all the air flow that's going through to tent.

I'll be picking up the 6'' fan and filter tonight as well. Update after that


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 15, 2011)

machnak said:


> Hell yea!
> 
> 
> I know I know! Decisions decisions! The two bottles was a C02 Generator I through together to show a buddy...I don't think it will make a noticeable a difference with all the air flow that's going through to tent.
> ...


 Yeah homemade CO2 is good for like 4 plants in a 2x2. Once you get big extraction fans goin it doesn't do much at all. Hell even bottle or generated CO2 doesn't work very effectively unless you kill exhaust fans during injection. Dreaming of having a CHHC4 some day...


----------



## machnak (Nov 15, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Yeah homemade CO2 is good for like 4 plants in a 2x2. Once you get big extraction fans goin it doesn't do much at all. Hell even bottle or generated CO2 doesn't work very effectively unless you kill exhaust fans during injection. Dreaming of having a CHHC4 some day...


Same here  Only need 600 more bucks for it.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 15, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Yeah homemade CO2 is good for like 4 plants in a 2x2. Once you get big extraction fans goin it doesn't do much at all. Hell even bottle or generated CO2 doesn't work very effectively unless you kill exhaust fans during injection. Dreaming of having a CHHC4 some day...


Sorry to ask but what's CHHC4???


----------



## machnak (Nov 15, 2011)

Cooling Heating Humidity and Co2 Controller.


----------



## silusbotwin (Nov 15, 2011)

How's the odor control coming along? Is it super strong or will you be ok til Thursday when you get your filter? I have a friend who lives in a suburban neighborhood so the houses are somewhat packed tightly together. She doesn't use anything at all for odor control and I can smell her house from the next street over. I tried telling her it was pretty stinky but she has gotten used to the smell. She doesn't realize just how bad it is. I tried explaining hat I smell it everytime I'm in the neighborhood but she has somewhat of a stubborn personality.

Looking wonderful man! Keep up the great work, and thanks for stopping by and commenting on my journal


----------



## machnak (Nov 15, 2011)

silusbotwin said:


> How's the odor control coming along? Is it super strong or will you be ok til Thursday when you get your filter? I have a friend who lives in a suburban neighborhood so the houses are somewhat packed tightly together. She doesn't use anything at all for odor control and I can smell her house from the next street over. I tried telling her it was pretty stinky but she has gotten used to the smell. She doesn't realize just how bad it is. I tried explaining hat I smell it everytime I'm in the neighborhood but she has somewhat of a stubborn personality.
> 
> Looking wonderful man! Keep up the great work, and thanks for stopping by and commenting on my journal


Thanks dude! Odor hasn't really be an issue, I have dispensers in almost every room in the house as well as random Ona Gel buckets here and there. I'm picking up the filter tonight and installing it. The only plant flowering now is the Agent Orange and she's only been flowering for maybe 3 days now? I just wanted to get the filter before it becomes an issue but for now the ona gels and dispensers work great. You're plants are also looking good dude!


----------



## silusbotwin (Nov 15, 2011)

machnak said:


> Thanks dude! Odor hasn't really be an issue, I have dispensers in almost every room in the house as well as random Ona Gel buckets here and there. I'm picking up the filter tonight and installing it. The only plant flowering now is the Agent Orange and she's only been flowering for maybe 3 days now? I just wanted to get the filter before it becomes an issue but for now the ona gels and dispensers work great. You're plants are also looking good dude!


Thanks for the kind words  Whats the AO pheno like this far? Citrus/lemony strains are my absolute favorite!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 15, 2011)

how old are those clones now? bitches need hurry up and root, gots to keep ya pimp hand strong!


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Man they feel old to me haha. Probably a little over two weeks. Heat mat would probably help.

Got the 6" vortex and can-filter 33 today as well as installed.

Querkle, blue cheese, and humboldt have broken the surface. Wonder woman has not.

Update in the AM with all the details and specs. Complete list of strains yada yada.



Night


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Time for an update, sorry for some of the blurry pictures I was a bit rushed this morning to get to work.

The Flower Tent is done, got the fan and filter in last night.



The only plant in the flower room at this time is Agent Orange, she was making my veg tent a little crowded so I took a clone of her and flipped the switch. Currently she is under a 250MH, few more days and I'll put the 400W Agrosun Gold, then in another week or two I'll swap it out with the Ushio bulb I plan to get.



The clones started rooting today! MeanGreen69 must have put some spell on them or something by asking they're age...I'll pull them as I feel their roots systems sufficient for the coco mix.



The Querkle, a little stretched, will get put into Coco tonight as well as the Blue Cheese and Humboldt. Wonder Woman has still yet to sprout.



The seedlings are doing well, just new growth everyday.  All are labeled in the pictures.




Everything is running pretty smoothly, pH all around is about 6.0 or so. Some have received 1/4 strength nutrients as well as a little cal/mag. Will bumb up the nutrients soon.

If anyone has any questions feel free to let me know. 

​


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Lookin real good my friend!!

That G-13HKAK has a possibility to Auto, dont forget that


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin real good my friend!!
> 
> That G-13HKAK has a possibility to Auto, dont forget that


Thanks dude  I won't, I'm thinking she may go photo period from how she's grown thus far...but time will tell.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 16, 2011)

Plants looking great!!! Temps and your grow enviroment are PERFECT! What do you pH your nute mix when feeding in CoCo? What are your PPMs for seedlings in CoCo???


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

My tap comes out about 6.8 sometimes a little higher, I pH down it to anywhere from 5.8-6.2 is where I as well as the ladies like it. Up or down depending on what they're showing.

As far as PPM's I'm still waiting on my Tri-Meter so I couldn't tell ya.  If I HAD to guess I'd say around 140-200.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 16, 2011)

yup had to put the voodoo on them...if you open the vents on the clone dome and let them dry out a LITTLE, it may help roots grow out cause theyll start looking for water.


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Already done my friend.  But now that you've put the voodoo on that as well, I'm sure I'll wake up to roots everywhere! Climbing up my wall, busting through windows and strangling me in my sleep....I can see it now. Thanks man....thanks a lot. Hahaha, I kid I kid.


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2011)

-So I'd say about 75% of the clones have roots as of now. 

-Also fed some of the seedlings Pure Blend Veg Grow they were showing they wanted some N. 

-I'll be transplanting majority of the clones tomorrow. Update will come with it. 

-I'll give the clones a week to 'weed' out the slower ones...the select few will be flowered immediately!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 17, 2011)

Are you pulling out any MOM candidates??? If so post some pics of your future MOMs


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Are you pulling out any MOM candidates??? If so post some pics of your future MOMs


Yes, one from each.


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Also just ordered this, ever since ya asked me about PPM's I'm wanting to know.

HM-Digital-TDS-EZ-Tester-Purity

Anyone use this? Had pretty decent reviews overall and I'll check it against another one at my LHS...just curious if anyone uses it or has.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 18, 2011)

looks cool, whats a bad boy like that go for, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Only seventeen smackaroos! Click on the HM....link.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

machnak said:


> Also just ordered this, ever since ya asked me about PPM's I'm wanting to know.
> 
> HM-Digital-TDS-EZ-Tester-Purity
> View attachment 1893611
> Anyone use this? Had pretty decent reviews overall and I'll check it against another one at my LHS...just curious if anyone uses it or has.


I got the same one!!!


----------



## gumball (Nov 18, 2011)

I have an HM tds meter and it works well. I need to get some calibration solution though.


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome, glad to hear it works from you guys! It will be here tomorrow, I'm impatient as fuck when it comes to the mail, so I got 1 day shipping haha. Update tonight, I'll be transplanting some of the rooted clones.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2011)

machnak said:


> Awesome, glad to hear it works from you guys! It will be here tomorrow, I'm impatient as fuck when it comes to the mail, so I got 1 day shipping haha. Update tonight, I'll be transplanting some of the rooted clones.


 I have one of their models too. Make sure you get an appropriate cleaner and and tooth brush and scrub the metal probes once a week. When the salts build it causes the meter to read low over time. Between that and some calibration solution you should be set.


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I have one of their models too. Make sure you get an appropriate cleaner and and tooth brush and scrub the metal probes once a week. When the salts build it causes the meter to read low over time. Between that and some calibration solution you should be set.


 Thanks for the tip dude, what solution do you use to calibrate...like 1000ppm?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2011)

machnak said:


> Thanks for the tip dude, what solution do you use to calibrate...like 1000ppm?


 I'm not sure what it actually requests...lol I use my bluelab solution that is 2.77EC. Seems to work alright. If you have another accurate meter you can calibrate it off any solution really, just introduces a little bit more error. But for me, having the EC be perfectly accurate isn't what's most important. watching how it changes is.


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm not sure what it actually requests...lol I use my bluelab solution that is 2.77EC. Seems to work alright. If you have another accurate meter you can calibrate it off any solution really, just introduces a little bit more error. But for me, having the EC be perfectly accurate isn't what's most important. watching how it changes is.


Sounds good, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey bro, I am not going to make the trip for Thanksgiving....funds wont allow it at this time. BUT.....I will be coming up there sometime soon, maybe when I do my taxes. Damn I was really hoping I could get out there.

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hey bro, I am not going to make the trip for Thanksgiving....funds wont allow it at this time. BUT.....I will be coming up there sometime soon, maybe when I do my taxes. Damn I was really hoping I could get out there.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


No worries man, at least we can plan it a bit better and be more prepared med wise  I have plenty by then dude!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 18, 2011)

damn, everything looks so on point! U look like one organised person. Very healthy ladies u have, big and small. There is gona come a time when this thread is gona explode!


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

It's just the calm before the storm now my friend!  Shit's going down!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

For sure bro....plus I can give you some Skunijuana and some beans. I am crossing the Skunkijuana.

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> For sure bro....plus I can give you some Skunijuana and some beans. I am crossing the Skunkijuana.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 Fuckkkkk yea dude. 

My PPM meter will be here in the AM. Fast ass shipping from amazon.


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Alright, transplanted all the rooted clones into coco tonight. Update in the morning.


----------



## machnak (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry dudes, had some unexpected shit come up and had to take care of it today, update in the morning or later tonight, promise.  I'll get a night shot of the Agent Orange too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

better... or else!!! lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> better... or else!!! lol


Oh they're coming!!!! Couple errands then home to tend to my ladies.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2011)

lookin foward to some pictures mac daddy.
hope your having a chill weekend.





do you have this book? i use it quite often.


----------



## machnak (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lookin foward to some pictures mac daddy.
> hope your having a chill weekend.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Doc! I certainly do somewhere on the book shelf. I have more books than I know what to do with haha.


Now for the update as promised 

I'll start with the Agent Orange, she was watered today with 1/2 Botanicare Nutrients with a pH of 6.0 and PPM of 1000. I'll bump it up next watering.



The rest is going to be pretty scattered. Most of the labels are in the pictures itself.

Tent is getting full quick with all these rooted clones haha! 

I'd say I'm at about 80% for this round of clones, there is a few still sitting in the dome, three were rooted and transplanted today.

All the older seedlings were watered with 1/2 strength Botanicare Veg Nutrients with a pH of 6.0 and PPM of around 775






If anyone has any questions feel free to let me know.​


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn thats a lot of party cups!!!!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 20, 2011)

lots and lots of healthy plants! how many you have?


----------



## machnak (Nov 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Damn thats a lot of party cups!!!!


Fuck yea haha 



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6658220 said:


> lots and lots of healthy plants! how many you have?


I want to say 38 or 39. I'll count in a few


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2011)

looking good .. that Agent Orange is top notch, healthy , vibrant, green , lush, stinky.. nice.. a real perfecto beauty.. but
you silly dawg, i cant see any of the labels on the party cups except Blue Cheese. Querkel, sat auto, poss 3. 
what are the names of the other ones.? nice start on them, your going to have a fukin jungle. 
can we see some o your artwork too? lol
hows the weather?

have a nice work week. take it easy
Amberz


----------



## machnak (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Doc! Sorry I left out a lot of pictures 

The clones are:

Platinum OG
Blackberry Kush
Cotton Candy Kush

The Seedlings are 

Master Kush
Master Kush x Lemon Skunk
POSS. Can't tell ya genetics, ancient Chinese secret.
G13 x Hindu Kush x AK47
Sativa Autos
HKxAK Autos
Querkle
Blue Cheese
Humboldt

Then only lady in flower is the Agent Orange.

Pretty sure that's all. I'm off tomorrow, I'll put together another update...I'm sure I'll be stoned and bored.


----------



## gumball (Nov 21, 2011)

Thats a lot of green and red, very nice christmas decorations if I do say so myself


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn bro you are really dialed in with all your plants......not one flaw in any of those pics. Keep up the great work. Should be very interesting to see everything in 2 weeks. Are you vegging all clones or you going to flower some?


----------



## machnak (Nov 21, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn bro you are really dialed in with all your plants......not one flaw in any of those pics. Keep up the great work. Should be very interesting to see everything in 2 weeks. Are you vegging all clones or you going to flower some?


 Thanks dude, I'll be keeping one from each to mother, then flowering the faster/healthier ones. 


Santa came today, it took him so long over 87 cents...which I gave my postman today the ass-hole. I'll start some in a few days when room permits.



Got bored today so got some help from a buddy to re-organize somethings. Got the room a little neater and more organized.

I'll start with room security, without these two little shits my room wouldn't be safe, they also help with any small tasks I need. 




Here is the room, any questions just let me know!




The only one flowering at the moment is Agent Orange, she started flowering about a week ago and was 14''. She is now 20'' and smells incredible.




I killed the clones that weren't rooted yet, a few started but don't want any weaklings haha. The only clone I have going currently is the one I took from Agent Orange before she was flowered, so hopefully she roots.

I also made sure that all the labels are showing in all the pictures. 

There is 11 Cotton Candy Kush, 5 Blackberry Kush, and 4 Platinum OG.




And now the seedlings, which consist of the following:

3 POSS
1 G13xHKxAK
2 Master Kush
1 Master Kush x Lemon Skunk
1 Humboldt
1 Querkle
1 Blue Cheese




Everything got watered today without nutrients. pH was 6.0 and PPM was about 480. I know, my tap sucks.


If anyone has any questions let me know!
​


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 21, 2011)

got some rep at ya!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2011)

hahaha, your doggies are so cute..that one doggie on the left is looking at you like.. what chu talkin bout PUNK! what chu up to with that camera? .. she/he seems like she has A LOTa personalitly. and looks kinda pissed at you.. i hope you gave him/her a doggie treat after supjecting her to that photoshoot. haha
all i have is a watch bird..a handicapped crippled little lovebird..no use really, just old and cute.

Your set up is mighty tidy, nice and clean and its quite obvious your plants are loving it. 
wow, all those nutes! i dont have any of those, the only thing that i have that you have is that bat guano, nevermind..haha yu have sEAbird guano.. 
i wonder what you do with that. make tea? 

Is that a secret Jardin tent ? 
I have somewhat of a similar setup as you might know. 
I have actually connected ducting from one tent to the other.. i share exhaust and intake fans between my two tents.
I cant see what kinda of exhaust, intake you have on the left tent.. sorry im a bit behind. is this located in your journal elsewhere. i can go look back. 
so all together how many plants will you have? do you have to sex them all out or are they females..? 
Your off to a really awesome start and i hope its smooth sailing for ya. nice presentation.
take it easy


----------



## machnak (Nov 21, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6664034 said:


> got some rep at ya!


Thanks bud, right back at'cha! 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha, your doggies are so cute..that one doggie on the left is looking at you like.. what chu talkin bout PUNK! what chu up to with that camera? .. she/he seems like she has A LOTa personalitly. and looks kinda pissed at you.. i hope you gave him/her a doggie treat after supjecting her to that photoshoot. haha
> all i have is a watch bird..a handicapped crippled little lovebird..no use really, just old and cute.
> 
> Your set up is mighty tidy, nice and clean and its quite obvious your plants are loving it.
> ...


Haha, yes she does have quite a bit of personality...plenty of treats after their photo shoot hahaha. Bella and Boomer, my boxers, Left one is a female and right is a male...I love them! I used to have an African gray...passed a few years back but she was an awesome bird!

Organized is the only way, if I went blind I'd still be able to find everything. 

Lots of nutrients, I wish I had more! The Seabird Guano is used for N if they need it. I'll make tea with it.

The 4x4 is a Secret Jardin 120 and the one of the left is just a cheap 3x2 I got for like ninety bucks from www.thelashop.com but honestly it's a pretty good tent for the price. Pretty close set-ups you and I  

Both are set-up for passive intake, the exhaust on the 3x2 is a computer fan that moves about 162 CFM's...on a controller to adjust to my liking.

All together there is 32 plants and most are female, the only ones I don't know sex of is:
-MK1&2
-MKxLS
-Humboldt
-POSS 1,2,&3
-G13xHKxAK
-Sativa Autos.

All the others are either FEM or female clones.

Appreciate the kind words Doc thanks!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn bro you shit is on point...beautiful dogs too. Do your dogs get high?


----------



## machnak (Nov 21, 2011)

Bella, the brindle female loves it! She'll sit next to anyone who's smoking and lick the smoke...couple bowls later she knocks out 

Boomer, hates it 

Thanks dude!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW! they looks super heathly and there really starting to take off. do you know about how old your seedling are now? i know i asked before but....

are you feeding the AGENT-O veg or bloom?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2011)

machnak said:


> Bella, the brindle female loves it! She'll sit next to anyone who's smoking and lick the smoke...couple bowls later she knocks out
> 
> Boomer, hates it
> 
> Thanks dude!


Nice...my neighbors give their dog shotgun hits off a blunt....Fucking dog loves it, insane. I really wish I wasn't allergic to dogs cause I would have one stoner dog.

To gumball how much does it cost to get a gumball out of your avi.....nice avi bro.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lookin good bruthaman


----------



## machnak (Nov 22, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> WOW! they looks super heathly and there really starting to take off. do you know about how old your seedling are now? i know i asked before but....
> 
> are you feeding the AGENT-O veg or bloom?


Thanks dude, the Agent Orange just got bloom nutrients at 1/2 strength a few days ago. PPM's were around 1000 or so.

The seedlings range from 1 week to 3 weeks. The bigger ones are almost at 4 weeks.


----------



## machnak (Nov 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good bruthaman


 Thanks man!


----------



## gumball (Nov 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Nice...my neighbors give their dog shotgun hits off a blunt....Fucking dog loves it, insane. I really wish I wasn't allergic to dogs cause I would have one stoner dog.
> 
> To gumball how much does it cost to get a gumball out of your avi.....nice avi bro.


Umm, I dont sell shit, take one and pass one!!! I wish I could make that!! And if it really sat in your stomach for 7 years, lolz!!!


----------



## gumball (Nov 22, 2011)

You do well in your garden Machnak, top notch stuff in here!!! 

I love your boxers, I have one that looks just like bella, she is 4 and about 70lbs. They are beautiful buddy, but would they really harm anyone not trying to harm you or yours???


----------



## Green collar (Nov 22, 2011)

looking line some nice lush green plants my friend!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey mac, do you feed your coco clones everytime they need watering? Or do you do every other watering?


----------



## machnak (Nov 23, 2011)

gumball said:


> You do well in your garden Machnak, top notch stuff in here!!!
> 
> I love your boxers, I have one that looks just like bella, she is 4 and about 70lbs. They are beautiful buddy, but would they really harm anyone not trying to harm you or yours???


Thanks dude! Appreciate the kind words! TBH I really think if someone was hurting me or my fiance they would fuck someone up. I've trained them very very well.


----------



## machnak (Nov 23, 2011)

Green collar said:


> looking line some nice lush green plants my friend!


Thanks man! 



bekindbud said:


> Hey mac, do you feed your coco clones everytime they need watering? Or do you do every other watering?


 I've been doing every watering...sometimes I'll throw in plain once in a while so it may go Nutes, Nutes, Nutes, Water, Nutes, Nutes, Nutes, Water...really depends on how they look. 

I've been playing around with it though, trying to get a system I as well as they like ya know?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

They seem to be handling it very well, keep up the good work bro!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> They seem to be handling it very well, keep up the good work bro!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Thanks dude.

So after doing some research and a lot of reading I'm thinking of playing around with grafting. Anyone ever do it? I'm going to follow these instructions.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/403595-how-easily-graft-marijuana-plant-4.html It's on Page one.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving bro....stay high and stuff your face!


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks man! Can't wait to get off work and be home!


----------



## machnak (Nov 25, 2011)

Everything is going well, so wanted to do a quick little update. Sorry for blurry pictures and not labeling, I'll get another one within the next day or that's organized a little better.

-Clones are doing ok, some slower then others but definitely started to put out new growth.

-Raised the PPM of the Agent Orange to about 1200.

-I also started germinating 2 Lemon Skunk, 1 Psycho Killer, and 1 Chemband x Grape Kush.

-The seedlings are starting to get bigger and bigger, as soon as pre-flowers show I'll decide to Fim/Top, Flower, and breed if any males.

Any questions or want to know what picture is which plant feel free to let me know.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 25, 2011)

Popping more beans huh.....damn you are going to have a jungle in there. Hey if your interested we are having a contest in the coffee can grow thread. Figure you got lots of clones maybe you can stick 1 in a coffee can with coco and enter.....

Plants look great, when you say you are raising your ppms what are you adding more of to raise?


----------



## machnak (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm down, just gotta use a zip-bloc bag for my coffee and I'm good to go.  

I'm getting rid of a few of the clones, I only want the strong ones.  so it will lower the numbers. Remember too, I still have an empty closet set and ready to go. 

I'm use Pure Blend Pro, so they're pretty close to 3/4 strength, recommend PPM's right now is 1300. She keeps eating N as well, so I keep giving it to her. 

Using FF for soil plants.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 25, 2011)

I just put 3 Skunkijuana clones in fox farms soil. I'm giving them plain water till they show me they need food. I want to see how long I can go without feeding them nutes.

I also picked up some Lemon Skunk from the disp....some bombass smoke.


----------



## machnak (Nov 25, 2011)

Love it dude, lemons all day!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

machnak said:


> Love it dude, lemons all day!


 Speaking of lemons

Psycho Killer F2

Type : Mostly Sativa
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis
Flowering Time : Medium
Outdoor Harvest : sept/Oct
Height : Medium
THC Level : High



GA Subcool Seeds&#8217; Jack the Ripper is well named because it is absolutely killer weed. Jack the Ripper is a Hybrid: Pluton x Purple Haze x Lambsbread x NL x Jack Herer x Romulan x Cindy 99BCGA. A true 8 week sativa Haze, the first thing growers notice is the incredible lemon smell and heavy resin production. It has been described by UK growers as the best 8 week haze ever produced. We crossed our Deep Psychosis with Jack the Ripper. There seem to be a few phenos with this cross, one in particular is a lemon skunk knock out. The other leans towards a more fusty smell, musty, rich and potent. We have put the lines into two categories with the Lemon pheno seeds available and the more Fusty seeds available in F3 form. Both phenos have nice dark leaves with the Lemon pheno growing slightly smaller buds and the Fusty being a bit more robust in its architecture. Heavy trichome production as you would imagine with the genetics and, while the Lemon takes you up to a nice level, the Fusty pheno brings you down to couch level, so its good for rainy days and cups of hot chocolate. Both phenos produce nice yields with the strong, long-standing genetics of the Psychosis in the mix. A true choice for both personal growers, collective growers and for breeders looking to forge their own special lines. An excellent plant all round.


----------



## machnak (Nov 26, 2011)

All the seeds have sunk and one of the LS has opened already.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 26, 2011)

machnak said:


> All the seeds have sunk and one of the LS has opened already.


That is my weakness of growing.....Germing seeds!!! I hate it and suck at it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

machnak said:


> Everything is going well, so wanted to do a quick little update. Sorry for blurry pictures and not labeling, I'll get another one within the next day or that's organized a little better.
> 
> -Clones are doing ok, some slower then others but definitely started to put out new growth.
> 
> ...


 why only 1 cbxgk?


----------



## machnak (Nov 26, 2011)

Room  I'll start another soon


----------



## machnak (Nov 26, 2011)

Threw the Master Kush x Lemon Skunk into flower after it got transplanted into a 3 Gal. Smart Pot. I'm hoping for a female so I can back cross it with the pollen I still have from he original male master kush.

If male I'll harvest pollen to breed against the other MK(1&2) seedlings and the LS(1&2) that are currently germinating.

Time to get some fucking going on. 

In the next few days I'll also be pollinating one or two lower bud sites on the Agent Orange with the Master Kush pollen, see what I can come up with


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 26, 2011)

man im love-n the seedlings. i very intersted in what seedling shows sex 1st, if you could post that?


----------



## machnak (Nov 27, 2011)

Most certainly will dude! It will be the saliva autos haha, but I'll post as soon as they show 

You think that AO clone I took will still root? It dried out for a few hours but I got watered ASAP. It perked back up but was limp for a minute there.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks... im most intersted in the POSS, and that G13 x AK x HK. that plant looks super short with close internodes i like it. is that one crossed with the auto AK47 X HINDU KUSH? as for the clone if it bounced back it should be fine..you think your pollens still good? how old is it? and what did that master kush make look like?


----------



## machnak (Nov 27, 2011)

Master kush had tight node spacing, short and stubby, grew really quick and had small crystals on the pollen sacs, smelled incredible from what I recall and the notes I have. I'm hoping that the pollen is still viabe but we shall see.

The G13is crossed with the HKxAK auto from BC. Really good plant genetics 

Hoping for the clone to root or I'll reveg AO after I harvest her.

Those POSS are really cool plants just everything about them thus far. I'll let you know sex when they show and if I get a male I'll make some more beans.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 27, 2011)

sweet, yes that G13 X AKXHK is a striking young chap it is.


----------



## machnak (Nov 27, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 27, 2011)

machnak said:


> Any ideas?


yeah cross that G13XAKXHK with the those auto seeding you have those are its ants/uncles. seeds should come out 50/50 photo/auto.


----------



## machnak (Nov 27, 2011)

Let's hope for males


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 27, 2011)

morning machnak, just stoppin by to see what ya got going. Looks Good.

Was wondering what is your opinion of the NV dispensery fight.
I'm thining of moving there but if I can't sell it, I don't know that I want to move there.
thanks again for your reply.
Hemlock


----------



## machnak (Nov 27, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> morning machnak, just stoppin by to see what ya got going. Looks Good.
> 
> Was wondering what is your opinion of the NV dispensery fight.
> I'm thining of moving there but if I can't sell it, I don't know that I want to move there.
> ...


 Thanks man! 
Well since they shut them down it's been shit. Honestly ask MeanGreen he may know more about it. It's just a grow your own state.


----------



## machnak (Nov 28, 2011)

Testing out a new phone camera this thing took some pretty good pictures...just sucks it isn't my new phone haha. Some bud-sites on the Agent Orange. Enjoy


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2011)

machnak said:


> Testing out a new phone camera this thing took some pretty good pictures...just sucks it isn't my new phone haha. Some bud-sites on the Agent Orange. Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1908998View attachment 1908999View attachment 1909000


 Shit I wish my regular camera did that good. They look very healthy


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lookin real nice there Mach, she should start blowing up soon  Firework show haha


----------



## machnak (Nov 28, 2011)

Alright time for an update, I'll start with more exciting and start to bore you towards then end. 


In the flower room is the Agent Orange who is 14 days into flower today. Bud sites starting to come together a lot more and doing well with raising the PPM's. She gets watered in the AM and I'll go full strength on the nutrients to see how she handles it.

The Master Kush x Lemon Skunk is 2 days into flower and showed some pistils today. It's a good thing, A. I get to see the nugs I crossed...and B. I'll also be back-crossing her with the original Master Kush Male....it the pollen is still viable. She's a little on the heavy side with Nitrogen, so I'll decrease that for her.



Next is the veg tent, which has Master Kush, POSS, G13xHKxAK, Sativa Autos, Querkle, Humboldt, Blue Cheese, and all the clones. (Platinum OG, Cotton Candy Kush, Blackberry Kush)

The POSS1 and Sativa Auto 1 have also showed pistils...two more females. 

They were all watered this evening with 3/4 strength nutrients with the pH at 6.1 and PPM's at 700. For the most part all are pretty healthy...some want a little more Nitrogen than others but they can take what they get and like it! 




I tried to keep most of the labels in the pictures but if anyone has any questions feel free to let me know.

Also all the seeds have shown a taproot...once they have a decent sized taproot I'll put them into Rooter Riots and then Coco. 

Enjoy!​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

yo mackbaby.lol..whats up my nig?..i want that phone what is it? very nice shot. better than my camera . i have dropped my camera so many times its no good anymore. its cute cuz its hot pink but its no good. any changes in the garden?


----------



## machnak (Nov 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yo mackbaby.lol..whats up my nig?..i want that phone what is it? very nice shot. better than my camera . i have dropped my camera so many times its no good anymore. its cute cuz its hot pink but its no good. any changes in the garden?


Update above 

It's a droid phone. Pretty cool...but I'm with AT&T so just an iPhone for me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

dude, i know did you see that.. we just posted at the same time.twilight zone.. haha.. your pretty quick on the draw with the answers..lol..
i love your presentation.
you answered my question i believe aabout the grow medium in the party cups.. rooter riots and then coco..they all look so super healthy. you sure do have a green thumb.
i cant wait to see them all grown up. you are going to have a jungle .! awesome gardening. its fun watching you grow.


----------



## machnak (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank doc, great minds think alike...or post at the same time lol...maybe both.

I've been keeping an eye on the clones and I'll be offing some in the next few days if they don't shape up quicker. 


I can't wait for a jungle, I love it


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2011)

That HKak is leaning towards the G-13 heavily. Looking good homie!!!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That HKak is leaning towards the G-13 heavily. Looking good homie!!!


was that the mother or father? have any more info on them?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

she was the mother. i will look for the thread with info.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> she was the mother. i will look for the thread with info.


NICE! thanks


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 30, 2011)

Plants looking good man, I cant wait to see the madness in a month or so...You are going to be real busy bro!! Awesomeness!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> NICE! thanks


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/348108-secret-jardin-dr120-flower-dr120w.html

Post 3


----------



## machnak (Nov 30, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Plants looking good man, I cant wait to see the madness in a month or so...You are going to be real busy bro!! Awesomeness!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 Thanks dude!


----------



## machnak (Nov 30, 2011)

All four of the seeds:

-Grape Kush x Chemband
-Psycho Killer
-Lemon Skunk 1&2

got planted last night.

I'll have an update tonight for everyone.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 1, 2011)

machnak said:


> All four of the seeds:
> 
> -Grape Kush x Chemband
> -Psycho Killer
> ...


 o yea??????


----------



## machnak (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry for not updating, i caught a bug and can barely leave my bed...fuckin sucks, I was barely able to water the ladies this morning. Update coming pending how I feel in a few hours.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

feel better bro


----------



## gumball (Dec 1, 2011)

Its looking great in here buddy! You will be rollin in the bud 'fore long!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 1, 2011)

machnak said:


> Sorry for not updating, i caught a bug and can barely leave my bed...fuckin sucks, I was barely able to water the ladies this morning. Update coming pending how I feel in a few hours.


 damn sry to hear


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 2, 2011)

machnak said:


> Sorry for not updating, i caught a bug and can barely leave my bed...fuckin sucks, I was barely able to water the ladies this morning. Update coming pending how I feel in a few hours.


oh shit that sucks, hope you get better and all....BUT...(and im sure i speak for everyone) WE-WANT/NEED-PICS!!!...just joshing with ya man hope you get better soon.


----------



## machnak (Dec 2, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> oh shit that sucks, hope you get better and all....BUT...(and im sure i speak for everyone) WE-WANT/NEED-PICS!!!...just joshing with ya man hope you get better soon.


 Update is coming!


----------



## machnak (Dec 2, 2011)

I want a new


----------



## machnak (Dec 2, 2011)

page for my


----------



## machnak (Dec 2, 2011)

update that's coming...


----------



## machnak (Dec 2, 2011)

_*NOW!

*_Hello everyone, getting more progressed with the ladies, I'll try to keep things a little more organized. So, without any further, I'm sick blah blah, here ya go.


We'll start with

_*VEG
*_
These are the Sativa Autos, one female and one male. The male happened to have a little fall and died...or something like that  The female is good though!


Next up we have our only little sprout from the seedlings that were planted. The Grape Kush x Chemband has sprouted but nothing from the Psycho Killer, or either of the two Lemon Skunk's.


Now all of the clones, which are doing very well, some better than the others, I'll be making my decision this week on to kill or keep the slower ones.


Continuing with the Querkle


A little Blue Cheese for ya.



The Humboldt


These three are the POSS 1, 2, and 3. The first one whipped his nuts out and got killed, I warned the fucker.


The Master Kush numbers 1 & 2.



This plant is awesome, smells amazing already and really good node spacing big thanks for two people on this one, they know who they are. G13xAKxHK.




Not sure if this little guy is going to make it. Agent Orange clone. I'm not too worried because I'll be re-vegging and mothering her.


Now more exciting stuff.

_*FLOWER!

*_We'll start with the Master Kush x Lemon Skunk.


And now my main bitch! Agent Orange, some pictures are gonna show little burnt pistil tips...burned her a little bit but everything is okay now  She is 18 days into flower, almost 3 weeks. Getting frosty 



Also picked up a few nutrients and I need to make some more Coco mix so got that as well.


Seedlings have been getting anywhere from 500-800 PPM

Flowering is getting between 900-1300.

Everything's age is as followed.

Seedlings are on average 38 days.

Agent Orange is 18 days in flower.

MKxLS is 6 day in flower.


That's all folks! Enjoy and if you have any questions lemme know. 
​


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 2, 2011)

nice update plants look good, that agent-O is coming along. hey if you get any more males from the POSS or G13 let me know befor you off them. i want some pollen.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sweetness! I just ordered Agent Orange myself! Does it smell like oranges to you? Wish we could smell through the inter-webs lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

AO got some frost already....nice work!!!!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 2, 2011)

that 2nd auto looks male if you dont already know that


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6719567 said:


> that 2nd auto looks male if you dont already know that


I thought that was the one that died.....unless I am wrong too


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 2, 2011)

lol just read that you knew it was male lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

holy shit dude, that update was bang tidy. the absolute business. 
fuk , blown away by so much.
Who helped you with the g13 times AK times HK.. what does that all mean by the way?
i love hearing who i should give rep to man! give it up brotha.
what kinda camera you shooting these beautiful photos with. The android. Im dwelling on a new camera and im very impresseed by your s mackdaddy.
I totally agree with bkb. getting trichs that early.. wowowowowowow.. that girl is going to be coated in snow.
HOLY SHIT!!!!!! i just bought the same calmag that you HAVE! wow i love it , its done so much for my deficent girls already.. you saw the recover shots in my journal right. 
GOOD GOOD stuff. 
you have a swweeeeet sativa flowering. that is going to be the fuckin bomb. 
Thank you for the wonderful update. Its was top notch . Awesome really awesome..+rep


----------



## machnak (Dec 2, 2011)

MeanGreen, sorry dude! I didn't really think about it, I'll be sure to call ya next time. I'll get a few more going soon and hope for a male. I'm kind of dumb founded that I killed him and didn't think to wait and see if that G13xAKxHK was female to breed....fuck live and learn I guess haha, I'm good at that lol.

SG15, definitely is on the sweet and sour smelling side...somewhat fruity but not too much, I think the hint of puke overpowers the fruity haha. 

Legilize, yea I knew  Killed him.



BKB, hell yea man!


----------



## machnak (Dec 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> holy shit dude, that update was bang tidy. the absolute business.
> fuk , blown away by so much.
> Who helped you with the g13 times AK times HK.. what does that all mean by the way?
> i love hearing who i should give rep to man! give it up brotha.
> ...


Thanks Doc 

MeanGreen69, a very cool dude, and BC, also a dope dude, BC did a little breeding with some of MeanGreens HKxAK breeding he did.. It was a Low Life Auto AK47 x Hindu Kush crossed with G13.

I'm hoping she'll be snowed on really soon 

It's just a little camera like 8 megapixels...nothing too cool haha.

That Cal Mag is some good shit, works like a charm 

I can't wait to smoke her, her little sativa ass !


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Mach, you ever check out the ingredients on that clearex 

Everything else is looking killer!!

You are gonna run out of room soon, lol!!!


----------



## machnak (Dec 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey Mach, you ever check out the ingredients on that clearex
> 
> Everything else is looking killer!!
> 
> You are gonna run out of room soon, lol!!!


 No but I'm sure it's b/s hahaha. It just came in the 3-pack with the Cal Mag and Sweet so why not eh 

I'm killing a few of those clones tonight, probably quite a bit of them.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 3, 2011)

machnak said:


> MeanGreen, sorry dude! I didn't really think about it, I'll be sure to call ya next time. I'll get a few more going soon and hope for a male. I'm kind of dumb founded that I killed him and didn't think to wait and see if that G13xAKxHK was female to breed....fuck live and learn I guess haha, I'm good at that lol.
> 
> no worrys. just happens that someone i know has 3 auto AK47 X HINDUKUSH males, if your still intersted in pollen let me know. got about a week before he wacks them.


----------



## gumball (Dec 3, 2011)

Great stuff Machnak!!! Took a few to get caught up, but the garden is looking very nice  How much longer on that agent orange?


----------



## machnak (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Gumball.


Meangreen, yea lemme get som' dat'!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Glucose, Sucrose, and water


----------



## machnak (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice! Bought me some sugar water!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 5, 2011)

machnak said:


> Nice! Bought me some sugar water!


 I want to taste it. Lol it smelled like pepermints or some shit to me when I tried it (in my rez) wayyy back


----------



## lilindian (Dec 5, 2011)

Organised update! Looks like uve been busy! Everything's looking pretty spot on, u have some green fingers my friend. MK x LS is gona be super tastey! Keep it up


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 6, 2011)

machnak said:


> Meangreen, yea lemme get som' dat'!


just saw them, the fastest one is tall sativa like (fathers side) the other is slower but more compact (mothers side).


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds good mean.

Sorry I've been MIA for a few days, death in the family. 

I'll have an update in the morning but here's a teaser for ya.


----------



## DROPZILLA (Dec 8, 2011)

First off.. I'm digging the new posts +Rep. 
The AO is starting to look sexy.. pretty soon that bitch will be COVERED with frost. Is she still smelling vomity? or is she starting to smell more citirusy? 

Agent Orange, Quarkel, Chemband x Grape Kush.. making my mouth water thinking about them :O**

On a more personal note.. sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## gumball (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful buds bud! As for your loss, my condolensences go out to you and your loved ones. My hope is they are in a better place and all can be happy for that! Peace man, and take care!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss, its tough when you lose a family member. Your family will be in our prayers!

I love the teaser pic, nice and frosty!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Glucose, Sucrose, and water


Am I missing something about ClearX???


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 8, 2011)

hey whats up sorry bout the loss but on the brightside you have some beautiful plants


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 8, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Am I missing something about ClearX???


Other than it is just Sugar and water


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

The AO did have a citrus smell when she started, then she went to vomit and now she is straight oranges  smells sweet at first then goes to rotten.

I woke up late for work this morning so I wasn't able to update but as soon as I get home I'll update for sure.

Again thanks everyone, he's in a better place now.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good to hear. Can't wait til my AO gets here but I think my curiosity is leaning more towards the new Tga strain...timewreck. Vortex is one of my favs, tho I've never grown her.


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

I want time wreck so bad!


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

Little update, will be a bit cluttered. Most pictures have labels in the photos.













































































































































Any questions please let me know!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like you will have a lot of future transplanting soon huh??? Are you going to take them out of the Party Cups? All the plants look great bro! You must have busy feeding schedules too huh? Keep up the great work! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 8, 2011)

plants look great..how many in the flower tent?..also im sorry to hear about the death in your family.


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks MG. 3 in flower right now.

Thanks BKB! Nutrients are fun to me!  Man I don't wanna transplant, lol I have to! Time to get my closet going for the bigger ones


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

all party cups going into 1 gallon containers???

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Dec 9, 2011)

Most of them will go into 1 Gal containers until I flower then. Some of the clones I'll be mothering so they will go into 3 or 5 Gal pots and into the closet which I'll get running tonight.

The closet will be a 175W MH. Everything is set-up, all I need is a timer for the light. I'll probably run it at like 15/9 or something. My veg tent is on 18/6, and flower of course is 12/12.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Everything is looking green and healthy my friend 

Any sex on that G13HKAK?

That GKxCB is looking like it stretched quite a bit towards the light huh. That can be remedied upon Xplant.

The AO is starting to bulk up  Already pushing out the trichs too huh.


----------



## machnak (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks BC. 

Not yet, but I have a feeling it will be a her, but either way Male or Female, I'll be breeding with something.

Yea, all the seedlings are pretty stretched ha, I'll be fixing that tonight. 

AO is awesome, putting our more and more trichs everyday, I swear pictures don't do justice. Smells super sweet and sour.  Even from feeding them last night and checking on her this morning I swear she's much thicker. I can't wait to see how weight she puts on.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

Picture perfect..everything looks so right on and dialed in purfectly in your garden .
Do you have any special tricks for transplanting so to not disrupt the root system too too much. 
I wonder what type of pots you like to use. 
Im glad your feeling better from your recent illness. so sorry to hear about the loss in your family. its been a rough couple weeks for you and you still managed to keep such a beautiful garden.i admire that very much. i hope you have a relaxing weekend and can make some really cool fun and creative tattoos. 
Am


----------



## machnak (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Am, I truly appreciate it.

As far as pots, they go from party cups, to 1 Gal square pots, to 3 or 5 Gal square or circle pots. I use a few smart pots here and there but honestly just the plastic black ones are what I like.

For transplanting, I water before and after. I'll seat whatever container they're in into the new one they'll be going in and then fill with whatever medium around they current pot, pull out the party cup and it leaves a perfect space to just drop em right in. I'll take some pictures tonight when I do it so you see what I'm saying.


----------



## machnak (Dec 13, 2011)

Did a bunch in the past few days and I've been slacking with an update, lights are off now but I'll get some stuff in the AM.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

well over due for an update Mac


----------



## machnak (Dec 13, 2011)

I know I know I'm a busy man! I did some pollinating and working on this now. Once I finish I'll have an update.

The pump in the pic isn't the one I used, it had too small a fitting for the 3/4 inch tubing so I went back and got the eco264.















This is the pump I'm using


----------



## machnak (Dec 13, 2011)

I had a five gallon jug laying around so I cut the top off painted it black and marked it by gallons, holds 4Gal total.


----------



## machnak (Dec 13, 2011)

I just need a timer to let me control how much or how little I water things. I'll play around with times to see how long to feed a gallon every other day to the ladies.

Got a little more running around to do then I'll be back to get it ran to everything. Update coming soon!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 13, 2011)

machnak said:


> I just need a timer to let me control how much or how little I water things. I'll play around with times to see how long to feed a gallon every other day to the ladies.
> 
> Got a little more running around to do then I'll be back to get it ran to everything. Update coming soon!


Nice drip setup! always wanted to use drip on my mothers but now I don't keep any lol


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 13, 2011)

sweet!! you move fast man we just talked about this and BAM!! you got it. was it a kit from the hydro store or did you have go here and there?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice work mac, cant wait to see it in action!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Dec 14, 2011)

Mean green I know! I just built it myself, was cheaper and only cost like 37 bucks fir everything. Only thing is it works a little too well haha, I tried running it for a minute and it fed them two gallons! Damn near flooded my tent lol. I need to slow it down somehow a lot, anyone have ideas? In the meantime its time to research it.

Ok...ok I swear I'll have an update in the am, for real! 

Thanks BKB and SG!


----------



## machnak (Dec 14, 2011)

Randomly was browsing in walmarts garden section and found adjustable drip stakes, took care of the problem. I'll have it water for One minute every 6 hours.  Update when I wake up


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 14, 2011)

how does drip stakes work? you have them sitting a little above the soil and it mist the soil or everything is happening under the surface? I am starting to look at drip system but I want mine to work with gravity, no pump. Just to make it easier for anyone else to care for my plants, I would like to have only one big water container to fil every other day. would those drip stakes work for me or they only work with a pump? Thanks


----------



## gumball (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like a great setup man, will give you freedom to take off a few days, or a few days more! 

Someone gave me the idea of running a tee right off the pump before. It looks 3/4", so the tee would be like 3/4" straight through, but the turn (or TEE) will be smaller so it doesnt flow the same amount. This way when it's ran it dumps some right back into the rez, slowing the flow, and oxygenating the water at the same time. Another idea to bounce around in your head!


----------



## machnak (Dec 14, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> how does drip stakes work? you have them sitting a little above the soil and it mist the soil or everything is happening under the surface? I am starting to look at drip system but I want mine to work with gravity, no pump. Just to make it easier for anyone else to care for my plants, I would like to have only one big water container to fil every other day. would those drip stakes work for me or they only work with a pump? Thanks


The stakes just go into the soil and drip however much or little you want. For the price of everything I'd recommend a pump for better control but if gravity is what you wanna do go for it. I did a bunch of research and found that there is hundreds of drippers. If you have any questions man lemme know!



gumball said:


> Looks like a great setup man, will give you freedom to take off a few days, or a few days more!
> 
> Someone gave me the idea of running a tee right off the pump before. It looks 3/4", so the tee would be like 3/4" straight through, but the turn (or TEE) will be smaller so it doesnt flow the same amount. This way when it's ran it dumps some right back into the rez, slowing the flow, and oxygenating the water at the same time. Another idea to bounce around in your head!


Thanks for the info dude! I got it all sorted out with some adjustable stakes, pretty easy fix thankfully! 

So I went to take pictures earlier to update and just my luck I dropped it and SMASH went the lens. Fuck me right! I have a camera at my work so I'll bring it home tomorrow after six and have an update immediately after.



 Have a good night everyone!


----------



## machnak (Dec 14, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> how does drip stakes work? you have them sitting a little above the soil and it mist the soil or everything is happening under the surface? I am starting to look at drip system but I want mine to work with gravity, no pump. Just to make it easier for anyone else to care for my plants, I would like to have only one big water container to fil every other day. would those drip stakes work for me or they only work with a pump? Thanks


This is what it looks like, but the one in the picture is putting out a lot of water. My literally drips, so it doesn't pump out too much water.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2011)

damn big mac that totally sucks about your camera. 
that is kinda the reason i hesitate to upgrade. i drop my camera ALL the time, its really durable and has braved the most extreme conditions with me. Its not the best camera for sure but it does the job.
Your new set up looks awesome. I think you did a terrific black paint job on the bucket. it looks so professionally done. I look forward to you updates everyday. I hope the transplanting went well. 
have a nice day at work
Amber


----------



## machnak (Dec 14, 2011)

Eh it was only a cheap point and shoot so I wasn't too upset...my SLR is at the shop and I never use it without the strap around my neck lol. 

Thanks Am, I'm having a smoke for ya as I type.


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry sorry sorry been really busy lately and I barely have time to get on lately, soon as the holidays are done I'll be back to my normal self. Cheesy update but here ya go.































































Ill have a better more organized one very soon.


----------



## gumball (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW bro, they look super awesome, keep it up man, and happy holiday!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn bro them ladies look nice.....things looking on a serious up swing. I figured you would be busy with all those mice plants to maintain. Keep up the strong work mach! When are we going to play some MW3?


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm down whenever! I'm getting a better update now then I can get it but I don't have a mic thanks to my dog


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)

POSS












MKxLS 











Agent Orange probably around 4 weeks left.
















Thats all flowering now, will be more by the end of the week.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice, That AO is looking dank and frosty!!


----------



## gumball (Dec 20, 2011)

They all look like a nice tall frosty glass of HELLO COME SMOKE ME!!!


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)

Veg'in.

Platinum OG Clones






Cotton Candy Kush Clones






Blackberry Kush clones











MKxLS









Pyscho Killer







GDxAG








POSS3












GKxCB







BBBC















and more....


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)

Humboldt





_





_
MK 1 female 











MK 2 Male, I'll be breeding.











Querkle











G13xHKxAK Female


----------



## KingIV20 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dude those are some beautiful colas on them Agent Orange's if I do say so myself. Good stuff keep it up


----------



## gumball (Dec 20, 2011)

Man you got more shit shaking than florida orange growers


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)

Hahaha it is a handful, thanks dudes!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice job bro, cant wait to see more girlies in flower


----------



## gumball (Dec 20, 2011)

machnak said:


> Hahaha it is a handful, thanks dudes!


I definitely know how it feels to have a handful of plants. Remember, my whole garden of 6 flowering plants, 8-11 clones (dont remember) and 2 moms are all in less than 5 sq feet!


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, but this is how I like it honestly


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)

Some more of the agent orange cause she smells so damn good and looks a lot like Christmas


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)

Flipped the switch on Master Kush and the G13xHKxAK. Transplanted and into flower they went.


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

does POSS stand for piece o shit sativa? lol

Just playin bro, they look dope!!

No offense Mean


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)

Hahahaha, I'll message you.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 21, 2011)

looks wonderful


----------



## machnak (Dec 21, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6810763 said:


> looks wonderful


Thanks buddy!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good my friend!!! Cant wait to see the G13/HK/AK after a few weeks!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> does POSS stand for piece o shit sativa? lol
> 
> Just playin bro, they look dope!!
> 
> No offense Mean


 lol i told him not to tell but he must of...hey machnak did you clone the G13xHKxAK?


----------



## machnak (Dec 22, 2011)

No, but I'll get one in the am.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

She really looks like the G-13...


----------



## machnak (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey MG, I'm out of rooting hormome, I'll try and get some tonight to get a clone, but I'll have to clone the top. You want a clone or me to re-veg her?


----------



## BBYY (Dec 22, 2011)

stumbled in all types of high!

So I've managed to check out the last few pages....Gonna roll up some more and work the rest ofyour thread , plus sub into it . Looking forward to seeing you grow.


----------



## machnak (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome BBYY, glad to have you! It will get more and more exciting soon enough.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice garden Bro. Subbed-up for the future


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 22, 2011)

clone if you can. you dont even have to put rooting gel just pop that baby in a cup of coco and keep it wet. has never failed me.


----------



## machnak (Dec 23, 2011)

Will do MG, any nutrients to help? Like B-1 or something?

What's up CGG! Thanks dude


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 23, 2011)

dont have to. but after two weeks or when you know it roots you could.


----------



## machnak (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll just throw it in the coffee-can dwc then transplant once it roots.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

I believe you are the only person with those beans left G13HKAK


----------



## machnak (Dec 23, 2011)

Time to make more.  I'll get the rest of them going tonight..pretty sure I have 4 left I think?


----------



## machnak (Dec 23, 2011)

Killed two birds with one stone, cut a clone of the G13xHKxAK and put it into the coffee can DWC.


----------



## BBYY (Dec 23, 2011)

machnak said:


> Awesome BBYY, glad to have you! It will get more and more exciting soon enough.


Cool man, Thanks for stopping by my thread, I can use the traffic lol Gets boring in my neck of the woods.


----------



## machnak (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll be there more frequently!


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## BBYY (Dec 25, 2011)

have a good holiday


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I believe you are the only person with those beans left G13HKAK


I have 2 left still.....

Merry Xmas Mach and all here on the thread!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## gumball (Dec 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!!




bekindbud said:


> I have 2 left still.....
> 
> Merry Xmas Mach and all here on the thread!!!
> 
> ...


BKBud, please send me the link to where you got the pic of that avatar!!! I have to see it full size!!


----------



## DROPZILLA (Dec 26, 2011)

Plants are looking mighty sexy.. hope you and your girls had a great Christmas nigga.


----------



## BBYY (Dec 26, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'll be there more frequently!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


How much longer til you cut this sexy ladY?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

gumball said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go GB....http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&sa=X&biw=1440&bih=813&tbm=isch&prmd=imvnso&tbnid=d_rXFBlnjxs3kM:&imgrefurl=http://imgfave.com/view/384826&docid=qmzMvENPpGOA_M&imgurl=http://pull.imgfave.netdna-cdn.com/image_cache/1262330391394241.jpeg&w=333&h=500&ei=vlX5Tqf8ApHKsQLi0NmGCA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=650&vpy=117&dur=442&hovh=275&hovw=183&tx=127&ty=142&sig=102057780143630424016&page=1&tbnh=150&tbnw=107&start=0&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0

LOL or just type "Gene Simmons Full Body painting" on Google Images...


----------



## machnak (Dec 28, 2011)

ill be harvesting her in the next few days


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 28, 2011)

machnak said:


> ill be harvesting her in the next few days


Very nice bro!! How long has she been flowering for? Thats the AO correct?


----------



## machnak (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep that's the Agent Orange, coming up on 70 days.  Got the new Ushio bulb in as well, a lot more red. More of the AO:


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah those Ushio bulbs are pricey but work very well i think their made in germany, thats for the 400watt? that AO looks fucken great.


----------



## machnak (Dec 28, 2011)

Got it at AG Hydro for 58 bucks.  I'm almost positive they're made in Germany...says so on the box anyway lol. Everything cool on your end?


I'll probably chop her within the next 2 or 3 days.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 28, 2011)

good deal. yeah just chillen. so how much do you think your going to get ?


----------



## machnak (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I cut a tiny nug last night to quick-dry and smoke her. It weighed 4.8 and it was a small bud, after I got it completely dry (Toaster Oven and lots of care) it was 2.4. 

That being said hopefully I'll lose around 50% drying and curing no less. 

SO! I'd guess around 1 to 1.5 ounce? 2 Would be nice but she ain't that fat.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 28, 2011)

She is amazing bro, I cant believe it is time to chop her already!! Seems you just threw her in the flower tent!!.

How does it feel to be chopping a plant again after a long break ?


----------



## machnak (Dec 28, 2011)

Man it feels awesome! I was in the room earlier all giddy and shit! I fuckin love harvesting! Don't we all!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate trimming, lol.


----------



## BBYY (Dec 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I hate trimming, lol.


You beat me to it...I usually try to con my wife into it, but she hates doing it too.


----------



## BBYY (Dec 28, 2011)

machnak said:


> yep that's the agent orange, coming up on 70 days.  Got the new ushio bulb in as well, a lot more red. More of the ao:
> 
> View attachment 1961054View attachment 1961055View attachment 1961056View attachment 1961057View attachment 1961058


dankalicious!


----------



## backwood grower (Dec 28, 2011)

50% loss in weight? i have never started curing until at least a minimum 75% weight drop off, otherwise you risk molding when you cure. But to each his own i guess


----------



## BBYY (Dec 28, 2011)

It was just his tester bud, I am sure he will put properly dried buds threw a proper cure.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

I always microwave my samplers....LOL 

Congrats mach on your AO, cant wait to see her all harvested up!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks dudes! Yea trimming can be a pain but I love smoking scissor hash haha 

So I chopped most of her down, the rest will be tranplanted, harvested of the seeds I made with the MK pollen, and re-vegged. 

Wet weight was 87.5 grams. So 3 1/4 ounce, dry I hope to get an ounce and a half but well see. Drying in the extra cab I'm not using, I'll have pictures up in the morning.


----------



## gumball (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds great machnak! It does seem like only yesterday she was a we'bitch! She is good and thick, so she may produce better than you think  Happy new years!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Its morning Mach, get them harvest pics up!!! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well done. Cant wait for the pics


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 30, 2011)

SWEET! so did that pollen work out for ya?


----------



## machnak (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry dudes, looks like that engaged guy is now a single man...dealt with that all day. I'll have pictures asap.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

Damn bro, that sucks! Hope everything works out ok....

Peace

BKB


----------



## BBYY (Dec 31, 2011)

machnak said:


> Sorry dudes, looks like that engaged guy is now a single man...dealt with that all day. I'll have pictures asap.


Not sure If i followed this right, Did you just end an engagement, if so thats tough mang, hope it works out... Rather now then 5, 10 or 15 years later? Just trying to help you see a good side to a always shitty situation. Im married to my growing


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Not sure If i followed this right, Did you just end an engagement, if so thats tough mang, hope it works out... Rather now then 5, 10 or 15 years later? Just trying to help you see a good side to a always shitty situation. Im married to my growing


Me too bro, I got divorced after 13 years of marriage! Sucks but you live and learn. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

Wishing you and your family a Happy and Healthy New Year 2012!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## BBYY (Dec 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Wishing you and your family a Happy and Healthy New Year 2012!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I second it!


----------



## machnak (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks dudes! Happy new year to everyone!

I'm an optimist so I'll be ok 

Ill take more bud porn shots but here is some to tease.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice trim job!!! Looks real nice!


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats man.. she's beautiful haha


----------



## gumball (Jan 2, 2012)

BOING!!!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jan 3, 2012)

nice job. so about how long did she go for?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

You Alive?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

Hope all is well bro, hit me up on xbox live so we can play some MW3. Maybe mach is in a AO Coma


----------



## BBYY (Jan 4, 2012)

Ima be the dick and say we want better pics! 

its really just a ploy to get you back on the forum.

.well no I do wanna see bud shots thou.


----------



## machnak (Jan 5, 2012)

Hahahaha sorry dudes! I'll admit I've been slacking...long story short we had to end out lease 2 months early to move into a better house and I have a pool now! So after 4 days of moving everything I'm back. Also the fiance and I have been talking and working everything out.

I'll have a full update tonight or tomorrow morning. Lots of exciting things. I still need to run ventilation in the new house as well, my room was 91 this morning! Sheesh!

Also the final weight on the AO was 29.8 Grams so just over an ounce...can't complain she's some bomb smoke. 

I'm back homies!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jan 5, 2012)

A POOL FUCKEN SWEET!!! just in time for summer. i can see it now: you and I chillen at the side of the pool with smoken hott babes and puffing on sexy budds nice to hear you two patched things up. sometimes stress can cause some real probs in the casa.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats a nice pull off the AO!!! Glad to hear things are better between you and your lady! I feel you on the hot days, seems here in SoCal we been having some very hot weather these last few days. Looking forward to some pics and dont forget to post your Coffee Can Contest update!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2012)

ok, i have waited long enough slacker. update please. and send me a drawing to work on man.


----------



## gumball (Jan 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ok, i have waited long enough slacker. update please. and send me a drawing to work on man.


Is that you in the avatar Dr T???

And I agree 100%, UPDATE, UPDATE, UPDATE, UPDATE, UPDATE, UPDATE, UPDATE  LOL JK


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 6, 2012)

For real boss!!! No teasers either! Full update....LOL I rather you work good with your lady then update so I understand if thats the case.


----------



## gumball (Jan 7, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> For real boss!!! No teasers either! Full update....LOL I rather you work good with your lady then update so I understand if thats the case.


Yeah, I agree with BkB! Bo pressure here man. If you and your girls or family or otherwise more important stuff is ahh, more important than here, than handle it and have fun buddy! I'm just busting your chops cause I know you have all that dank bud and I wanna see it!! Take care Mach


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

i want this for a tatt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Wave_off_Kanagawa


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 10, 2012)

Where you going to put that Ambz???

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

YO. You pulling a houdini on us again bro?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Where you going to put that Ambz???
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


on my arm under my other tatt.. under the flames. you got any tattoos?


----------



## BBYY (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a tugboat on my penis, Turns to a battle destroyer when I get aroused.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> on my arm under my other tatt.. under the flames. you got any tattoos?


Yes a lot...


BBYY said:


> I got a tugboat on my penis, Turns to a battle destroyer when I get aroused.


hahaha BBYY do you sound the General Quarters Alarm too??? LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## BBYY (Jan 13, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Yes a lot...
> 
> hahaha BBYY do you sound the General Quarters Alarm too??? LOL
> 
> ...


lmfao, If i sound the alarm it might alert my prey.

All joking aside, I didnt come here to hijack i swear...I always come and look and never post, but i couldn't withold that joke  

Well, Its way to damn early, Im sparking this J and smokign til I fall asleep again. Take care all , happy friday


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 16, 2012)

look at all your fan mail.. lmao


----------

